# Sticky  Singletree participant profiles



## Shrek

This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.

LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.

Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.


----------



## Shrek

Paid to see the Flop and enjoying the walk up "fourth street". Just waiting to see how the River is. Of course I am still one of the happiest ogres in town 

Five years later and I'm still getting the cards in the air at different tables and making sure no strange toothbrushes park on my bathroom counter for more than a few days.


----------



## Speciallady

Singletree Graduate


----------



## Mattie

Born Jan 22, 1964 - Died Aug 29, 2004

A part of our homesteading family from 1999 on the old Countryside forum, where we knew her as "Hannah Maria" 

Although her posts were lost through crashes and platform changes of the host site, how she touched many here will remain for lifetimes.


----------



## Snuffy Smith

Ha! I got married in June. Very happy now. I wish the rest of you luck, and good hunting.


----------



## posifour11

the number you have dialed is busy..........................


----------



## Texgal

Found the one! 
Don't know how to delete, so I will just edit.
Wish me luck!


----------



## texican

A little about me...
I'm a 46yr old SWM. 6' 200lb. Bald and usually bearded. Think John Muir. Healthy, been to the hospital once since highschool, for knee surgery. I'm a Christian, not attending services, unless you count walking outside into the good Lord's wooded cathedral every morning. Live on my own spread in the east Texas area (one mile of county road, then a mile of personal dirt/gravel road, end of the road...) I don't smoke or chew, drink rarely, don't do drugs. I've been homesteading off and on since 87. Built my own home from scratch. In the process, learned all the trades...carpentry, plumbing, electrical, masonry, anything to do with homes. I won't pay someone to do something that I can learn and do myself. Think McGuyver. Previous cash cow was working summer seasons in National Parks in Alaska as a backcountry ranger (paid to go hike). Current cash cow is remodeling and building...Being very frugal and debt free allows me time to work for myself. I guess I'm a moderate, as I have some strong opinions on the environment, otherwise I'd be just conservative???

Hobbies? Is it a hobby if it's part of your life? I have several gardens each year. 60-200 chickens at any one time. An orchard of pear, peach, plum, apricot, and tons of fig, and a pecan orchard. Small lake for water supply, fish, boating. Working on the barn. Salvage logging for lumber for larger home. And of course being a batchelor, if I want "traditional" female things done, I have to do it myself...sewing, canning, cleaning. Bibliophile (Everyroom in the house has books) Music: folk, bluegrass, vocal jazz, old c/w, asian, celtic, medieval, no rap or popular trash. Debt free, and hope to stay that way. Hike, climb, canoe, fish, hunt...I eat what I kill, doing all the processing.

I've spent months at a time without any outside entertainment in wilderness areas in AK, AZ, NM, and WY. My home was off the grid for 13 years. Designed/installed my own solar system. Free natural gas for hot water, gas lights, heat. Still have solar for backup. 

Likes: wicked strong ice tea, singing while I'm working, going all day without something going wrong, a good movie, good health, and being debt free. Living out in the boonies.
Dislikes: children living in neglect, abusive people, the tax bill each year, blackeyed peas and brussel sprouts. Living in town.

I have everything I ever wanted except someone to share it all with. I'm still looking for a woman who'd like a small family. And of course be right at home out in the country. Right now my best friend is my house dog. I do love children. I keep thinking, what am I constantly improving and building more on this place for if I can't share it or pass it down. I've worked hard over the years to get this place, if it weren't for property taxes, I could live on it for nothing. Whoa...I could go on forever, please pm. Working on a website.


----------



## Elizabeth

Singletree Graduate and Newlywed   Wedding story at http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=56564



Hi Gang. Hope everyone had a great Christmas and that even those who were alone for the holiday did not find themsleves feeling lonely. I just celebrated my 43rd bd last weekend which seems impossibly grown-up, lol. Not sure whether I am immature or just young at heart, but I sure don't feel as old as that sounds. I am not big on New Year's resolutions, but looking back over events of the past year I realize that my biggest flaw is that I spend too much time taking care of other people and not enough time taking care of myself, so I have promised myself to remedy that during the coming year.

My vital stats are:
SWF, 5'1 1/2", 122 lbs., never married, no kids of my own, but have helped raise my late sister's two boys for the last 7 years (but no, we are not a package deal, lol). Non drinker, non-smoker, zero tolerance for drugs. Self-employed doing lighting for the entertainment industry and corporate/industrial theater. I work an average of one week a month away from home and the rest of my time is my own. I tend to hermit a bit when I am not on the road, my reward to myself for leaving the farm to go out in the world and work for $$$. I enjoy raising my chickens, worms, bees, tending to my few citrus trees, and banana and pineapple plantings. I grow a small garden which I hope to expand this spring. I love flowers and never seem to grow enough of them. I love dabbling in woodworking, mostly building bee hives and beekeeping gadgets- very rough, I am no craftswoman (yet), but I gain a lot of satisfaction from scavanging scraps from shows that I work on and turning them into something useful and productive. I have 2 cats whom I have spoiled rotten, no regrets there, and might someday like to have more animals when I am no longer traveling. I am an avid reader and love shopping garage sales and used book stores for books to read or sell on ebay. Some of my favorite authors are Gene Logsdon, Sue Hubbell, Virginia Lanier (mystery), and Joyce Stranger. I am interested in self-sufficiency and sustainable agriculture. I am a jeans and t-shirt type with little interest in fashion. I do enjoy cooking, canning/preserving food, and some other domestic pleasures. I have a 1954 Chevy p/up which I daydream of restoring someday, although I am not too mechanically inclined, so I may cave in and pay someone else to do it for me. But I think it would be a fine thing to have an old, restored pickup truck whether I do the work or not. I enjoy a morning walk or bike ride, swimming/diving on occassion, would love to go fishing if I had a friend to go with. I am not into television although I occasionally watch a video tape and I go out to the movies a couple of times a year (just saw the LOTR trilogy and enjoyed it enormously). 

Would love to hear from others who have similar interests.

Happy New Year to all,

Elizabeth


----------



## woodsrunner

I'll give this a try too. There is a ad over on YaHoo that isn't doing anything under the name back_woodsman

Male, 40 pushing 41
never married, no children
5'10" tall, balding/strawberry blonde, hairy teddy bear type, hazel eyes.
Overweight and working on it. Ex smoker. 
Libertarian leaning to conservative
Christian/protestant, I worship gods creation in the woods. Putting me in a church and calling me christian would be like putting me in the garage and calling me a car.

Don't know if you'd call me a survivalist or a homesteader. I discovered Mel Tappan and "The Mother Earth News" about the same time. Shortly after those discoveries I enrolled in vocational agriculture classes in high school.

After getting tired of renting and trying to save for a homestead, I purchased a older home on a dead end street in a small town. Not exactly what I wanted, but, not a bad place to be for now. Better to be paying a mortgage and building equity rather than renting and seeing minor disasters repeatedly wipe out my savings. I have a deep lot with woods behind it, plenty of room for my huge garden. A barn where a few small, quiet critters could be hidden away from nieghbors that wouldn't care much. Long range plans include leaving New York state in 5yrs or less. Places under consideration are WA, OK(lived there as a kid), NC,VA, & most likely due to convienience western PA.

I don't hunt much anymore due to lack of time and having spent the past few winters recovering from major knee injuries. If it became a necessary I would take up hunting again. I do have a collection of antique and replicas of antique guns. Like to fish when possible. Most of my free time is spent gardening. My family is in the restauraunt business, though I no longer work with my family, I can probably outcook most people. This years self improvement project is teaching myself methods of food preservation other than freezing. I have a passion for appropriate technology whether old or new. I am a skilled tradesman who has been employed in the same field for the past ten years. I wasted a bunch of my time in my 20's sowing oats. Now I want what I foolishly put on hold back then.

As you can see, I can take care of myself just fine. I don't need a mommy. Companionship would be nice. Someone to help me keep focused on goals when times get tough enough to be distracting. A family would be nice. That said, I love children, because I love children I don't care if I'm a biological father or not. So, I guess I'm saying the right woman with kids wouldn't bother me. The wrong ex trying to tell me how to run my life would bother me though. She's probably between the ages of 25 and 45. Wears her hair long, less than 5'8" tall and is considered "low maintenance". She's also pretty old fashioned, she might not have always been that way, but, experience has shown her that is the best way. She knows being a partner means being able to compromise. We probably have the same goal, but different visions of that goal. By the nature of the personalities I expect to find on this board, I know we are both stubborn and hard headed. Compromise is something we'll probably both need to adjust to.

My overly idealistic vision can be found on pages 242-252 of the fifth Foxfire book. My more realistic vision is somewhere near the "Five Acres and Independance" ideal.

Woods

UPDATE: I'm off the market. I've found a woman that is as close to ideal as I could ask for.


----------



## WanderingOak

Howdy All!
I've been lurking for a few months now and have finally decided to register and join the ranks of the active posters. I was born in Takoma Park MD, but have never managed to settle down in any one particular place, hence the 'Wandering' portion of my screen name. I've lived in various parts of Maryland, Virginia and Brooklyn, NY, all through no choice of my own, following one or another of my parents in their wanderings. Went to college in Berea Kentucky, which is about as far away as you can get from Brooklyn and still remain on this planet. 
When I finished college, I had my first experience with homesteading- house-sitting on a retired couple's remote farm while they spent a year teaching. The farm was twenty miles from town, and two miles from the nearest paved road and utility pole. Did I mention that I went to high school in Brooklyn? What's the point of having driver's ed since nobody in New York owns a car anyway? That's right, not only did I not have a car, I didn't even have a license at the time. Needless to say this was an adventure. I was able to bum rides from my neighbor who was even further in the woods than I was. I spent my free time reading back issues of Mother Earth News and Home Power. I also gardened, chopped wood, hauled water, weeded a 1/2 acre fish pond, and explored my environs. I wanted to stay, but knew that I couldn't because I was too remote in an area which didn't have many employment opportunities. I tried staking tobacco once (the only kind of work available), but wasn't very good at it, and I wasn't invited back. Eventually, I had to leave as the property was sold. 160 acres of remote woodland with an organic garden, orchard, barn/workshop , pond, and a two bedroom house- sold for $40,000. Now this was back in 1992, but that still isn't that bad a deal. Of course, I was broke (worse than broke- $4,000.00 in the hole actually), with no car, and no job, and no way of getting either. So, what did I do? What any other red blooded American would do, join the service.
If I had to do it over again, I would have been an officer. After all, I did have a degree in Industrial Technology Management (Whatever the fsk that means). However, the recruiter lied (that's their job ain't it?) and told me that I would need to wait at least a year before I could get a commission. So, I went into advanced electronics and learned how to repair and operate Sonar equipment for the Navy. Spend two years training in San Diego. Learned how to drive a stick shift on the San Diego freeways. When I was done, I drove to my next duty station, Norfolk VA. I spent the next four years Haze Grey and Underway, on board the USS Stump- DD978. Went on two six month deployments- one to the Gulf and one to the Medeteranian. Got to see all kinds of interesting parts of the world. We didn't fire a single shot, much to the dissapointment of some of my shipmates who wanted do do their part to visit a little bit of hell on Bosnia, and/or Iraq. After six years in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club, I decided that I had enough and decided not to re-enlist. 
Got a job as a defence contractor in the DC area making three times what the Navy was paying me. At the time, I thought I was making big money, untill I saw what real-estate prices were in the area. After a year of paying $700.00 per month for the privelage of living in Thug Central (I'll bet you didn't know that there were crack neighborhoods in Reston, didja?), I decided to get out. If I'd been smart, I would have quit my cushy job and headed back to the hills that I had come from seven years earlier. Unfortunately, I let the money go to my head, and decided that I could live in the hills and commute to work. That's right, there are hills within commuting distance of the DC Beltway- if you consider a 60 mile drive commuting distance. I've been out here ever since, regreting my decision. 
The house that I bought is a fixer-upper, and I probably couldn't sell it for what I owe without fixing it up. I'm on a one acre hilside lot, and I have the option to buy a few more acres. However, this area is technically zoned residential, and has a strict HOA, so the only animals I can have are a dog or a cat. Technically I can't even have rabbits or chickens, due to the zoning regs. I can't even take potshots at the deer eating my tomatoes- discharging of firearms is against the HOA regulations. McMansions are starting to come up in some of the more accessable areas, as suddenly the entire region is becoming a Bedroom Community for DC. Real estate prices are starting to skyrocket, as has the appraised value for my house, along with taxes and insurance. In other words, I've got to get out of here. Too close to the city and 911-esque targets. 
I've got a plan to be on a homestead of my own within 2-3 years. Year one- fix up this dump and get it sold. Next summer- migrate northward. I never did like the humidity down here, and it's a lot easier to build a fire than an air conditioner. I have friends in the Watertown NY area who have offered to help me get a job. Fort Drum is hiring contractors left and right. Once I have established a beachead in Watertown, I'll put my ears to the ground to get a feel for the area. I have a friend who spend a year interning at a Commune up in St. Lawrence county- ridiculoulsly cheap land up that way. Farms that went under during the depression or earlier that have been abandoned for decades. I learned one thing in KY- don't try to go it alone, and don't commit yourself without a plan. I had to learn the hard way that I ain't Grizzly Adams, although I may have similar facial fur in the wintertime.
Well, that's my intro. I didn't mean for it to be so long, but it's been a long strange trip.

Godsspeed

Tony, AKA WanderingOak


----------



## ebriggs51

married!


----------



## billooo2

I am new to this group, 
gender: male
age: 56
location: outside any city limits, Ohio, northeast part of central Ohio, in the area known as 'the Amish country.'
divorced for 9 years;
3 grown sons who all live in New Hampshire;
I have 40 acres (half wooded, and half fields), a couple small ponds, a small stream, a very old house which still needs to be finished restoring;
I have French and American Alpine dairy goats, Holland Lop rabbits, and one Akita who watches over everything. I have been using goat's milk to raise calves.....and the calves are headed toward the freezer.
occupation: had been in Respiratory Therapy and hospital management. Two years ago, I lost my right leg....I still can't find it anywhere. Initially, I went back to work full time, but due to some complications, I had to go on disability this spring. I am looking at ways that I could make some additional income from my prorperty.
garden: did not have one this year...maybe next year;
dating: had dated one wondertful lady, who could never seem to convince me that I would like to move to the city; recently dated another woderful lady, who had to move to another part of the country.....our status????......
I have been very fortunate to have been invovled with these particular people.
I never went out "looking" for someone. I simply persued my interests, and those paths crossed.
Interests, besides the goats and rabbits and gardening:
church.....I guess that I am a little unusual, because I don't care for the dogmatic dictators,
I used to help facilitate a "divorce recovery group." That group is now defunct, but a few of us are looking into starting another one because the other one benefited so many people.
Reading: leadership issues, the dynamics of relationships, self-improvement, anything by Henry Cloud and John Townsend, Warren Bennis, Ken Blanchard. The last really good book I read was Seizing Your Divine Moment, by Erwin MacManus. I love watching football. I like watching basketball somewhat, but I really enjoy watching Lebron James. This kid has an amazing maturity for a high school grad. Contra dancing....I have not been able to actually dance since the amputation, but sometimes I go just to listen to the music, and hang out with friends for an evening. Occasional trips to zoos, museums, living history places......Sturbridge Village and Plimouth Plantation, both in Massachusetts are 2 of my favorites. I really enjoy getting together with friends for an evening. One groups of friends might try to that once/month.
This is getting long. Can I sum up who I am in a page? No, but I guess it is a snapshot.
I am looking forward to hearing how other singles deal with the challenges of this lifestyle being a one-some. For myself, the amputation has presented some challenges. It takes me much longer to do things, but with some pateince and creativity, I can figure out how to do most anything.


----------



## coventry49

Well, I guess I'll finally jump in, too. I'm 53, female, divorced for several years after being married for 24 years. I have no two-legged dependents (of any age :haha: ). Grew up in Maryland, lived in Pennsylvania for quite a few years before moving out west, where I feel I finally belong. Glad to still be single, too.

After a brief, difficult stint in Wyoming where I couldn't find work, I moved up to the Billings, Montana area. It took over 2 more years to get back out of the city and into financial stability again. I've been renting a small ranch since the beginning of '04, but now I am in the process of buying my own little place in the same valley. 

Currently, I'm raising chickens for eggs to sell (I do pretty well selling them at work) and am planning a market garden for this coming summer. I also have a flock of geese. Why, I really don't know.  ... I might like to get a couple of dairy goats eventually. I've been veggie gardening most of my adult life.

I'm a paid computer geek for a non-profit organization just outside of Billings. Great job: I can't believe they pay me for this stuff! I'll have to keep working full-time until retirement. I sure am hoping that my market garden will be providing some decent income by then.

The things I love the most: Jesus!, country air; country quiet (OK, so it's not too quiet during hunting season, but oh well); getting up into the mountains; open, friendly, honest people; folks who have great rapport with animals; not having a significant other to pick up after ...

Things that just turn me off: Arrogant or narrow-minded people. Also, those who have no regard for others.

I guess I don't sound too exciting, but I am a friendly sort. So if anyone just needs someone to talk to, I'm more than happy to listen...

-Barb in Montana


----------



## hollym

Hmmm, well let's see.

I'm 47 SWF, live in Texas Hill Country with two kids. I work full time, so I'm not a real homesteader, but we have 1.093 acres So I mess around with gardening and chickens. We want to get rabbits, but aren't sure yet, lots of predators around. 

Turnons/Turnoffs?

Ons: Outside when it's not horribly hot. Camping, building things, reading, gardening, playing with my chickens, bookstores, hanging out with my kids. 

Offs: Depends on what day it is, some days have more than others! I mean, some days traffic is stressful, some days it gives you time to think, know what I mean?


----------



## silentcrow

Hi all. I'm 33 at the moment (born Aug. 1972), 5'6", female, brown eyes, normally dark brown hair (dyed it red), been divorced since Oct. '03 and have a 7 y/o son. Currently living on the outskirts of a small town in NW Pennsyltucky. I enjoy the outdoors and currently have chickens, a horse, a dog and a few small pet critters. Don't know what else to say  If ya got questions, I can try to answer 'em! 

Oh! Forgot to mention...I am a smoker and social drinker. I'll add more as I remember 

Update: Things I enjoy...Camping, fishing, hunting, walking the woods, riding horses, reading, music (country, rock, new age, etc.), various crafts and hobbies, learning new things. There are other things, but I can't think of them all at the moment.

Saw the Pennsyltucky comments  I picked the term up on knap-in camping trips with my dad. A knap-in is a gathering for flint knappers...my dad used to make arrow heads like the Native Americans and early man. I also fiddle with a primitive weapon called an At'latl, also introduced to me on those camping trips.


----------



## nehimama

I've posted on other forums here, but hadn't yet gotten around to doing the profile thing. Probably because I'm not really "looking", but one never knows. 

I'm a 53-year-old recent widow. DH passed away last spring. I carry on here on our dream farm/homestead, because this was/is my dream, too.

I'm also retired Air Force, have lived in many places around the U.S. and overseas. Have two grown daughters and one granddaughter.

Having lived a full and interesting life, I find that my life is still full and interesting, although in different ways than in my younger years. I'm not afraid of being alone, and am never lonely. I truly enjoy my own company, and have little need for entertainment - other than the internet - LOL! I learned long ago that I am responsible for my own happiness. No one else can provide that for me. 

That's not to say I would be unhappy in the company of others. I have friends and a social life, albeit a quiet one. 

I don't much like yakking on the phone, nor do I watch TV. Don't even have TV service. It's much more entertaining to take a walk out back with the dogs. I read alot in the wintertime, and start feeling deprived if there aren't enough unread books around; am always looking forward to the next good read (NOT romance genre). 

I've been known to use cuss words, and have probably invented a few of my own. DH and I have always worked hard together, and cussed together, too. I guess the family that works together & cusses together stays together, and we did. 'til death do us part. 

NeHi Mama


----------



## ozark_jewels

Hi all, 
I guess I better introduce myself. I've been hanging around on the site for about a month now but hadn't made it over to the Singletree till now. I live in Southern Missouri, but was born in Ohio. I am 23 and try to live a Christian lifestyle, and single. Have never been married. I am not dating or otherwise trying to find anyone, but wouldn't be at all adverse to the idea if the right gentleman came along(and I stress the "gentleman" part).  I love children and hope to have many someday. Am living at home right now on the farm, with my 8 siblings who are still at home. Youngest is 5 and one of the joys of my life.
My interests are farming and livestock mainly. Right now my Dad and I have a joint effort going into commercial dairy goats. We should be starting to milk 80-100 head of dairy goats in February. That means feeding 200+ goat kids by hand three or four times a day.....It should be hmmmm....interesting to say the least! We also have Jersey cows and drink the raw milk.
I have four dogs and several barn cats. Love the dogs, but prefer cats. I LOVE to read, and audio books are a great favorite of mine when I am working at a boring job(building fence, mucking out the barn, etc.). I am also a movie buff when I get the chance. I can't think of anything else at this time. Thats me!! :cowboy: 

Emily


----------



## Frenchy

Hello....:cowboy:..... I am called Frenchy.......

I am a 40 year old male who until recently has been a wrangler on guest ranches and also been a packer and part-time guide for hunting outfits.........I have had a recent turn in my life with a surgery last winter which had put me down for awhile and I am now getting back onto my feet as far as getting my life started again .........

I was raised partly on a small farm here in Arkansas...... raising hogs and rabbits for markets .....and had most of the usual farm critters goes .......I am considering settling down here for awhile since I have access to land already in my family here and not any reason to try buy more .........have settled down here and am currently caring for my folks who have had health issues..........

I am a very people type person ......and enjoy life and whatever I am doing .........I have learned over the years everyone has problems at times so buck up and just hang on and ride them out and see what tomorrow brings ya ..............I am a cut up and like to play around and joke with people especially kids .........and if by chance I get the chance to visit with any you ladies on here I am also a very big flirt so please be warned ......hahahahahaa
I am 5' 7" and about 215# as of right now ........usually less I have long dark hair with gray and a full beard an mustache ........and gray blue eyes .........

as of right now I am just enjoying the write ups on here and hope to get a chance to meet some of ya'll online here .........please feel free to give me a holler at anytime if you would like to .........great place this is and will be always reading and enjoying ya'lls comments ................. :cowboy:


I am adding a link so ya'll can see who I am and also see some of the items I make not alot on here as of yet but it will give you an idea http://photobucket.com/albums/c92/coyote_crow/ 
I hope this works let me know if you try to use it and it don't please .......thanks...Frenchy


----------



## HermitJohn

Down to zero regular penpals again. Maybe its just that I am extremely boring or maybe nobody wants to put any effort into mere friendship on longterm basis. Who knows? I do have plenty of faults and baggage just like everybody else whos reached middle age. Its always kind of a hassle to post for new penpals as people read all kinds of stuff into a posting such as this and one gets lot weird responses, but things usually sort themselves out as those not really interested drop off quickly.

Those who have been around Countryside/Homesteadingtoday probably have good idea what I'm like. WYSIWYG, I'm far too lazy to create artificial facades and try to keep in character with such. Others not familiar with my posts here, well, I'm crusty middle aged recluse who is happy living alone, the more physically isolated the better. I like backyard engineering, metal, stone, and wood (but probably like welding useful things or making useful repairs from bits and pieces in my scrapiron collection the most). Like to mess with computer and software. Like to garden. Cat person (14 right now through happenstance of fate) though I like dogs too (two of those). Pretty much vegetarian. I dont buy meat/milk nor hunt nor raise livestock, but not political about it (just feel healthier without it) and dont third degree/lecture somebody whats in the food on rare occasions when I am a guest. From my perspective, everybody can figure out for themselves what they feel best about eating.

As to religion, I am an agnostic with some Buddhist sympathies. I'd have to get a personal glimpse of all space and time to go beyond that and so far havent found a tall enough tree... Again figure everybody has to find their own spiritual path. I sure am not going to critisize anybody for choosing a different one. I expect the same respect accorded to me. Politically I am ever so slightly left of center and strongly libertarian as opposed to authoritarian.

Again want to point out that I am looking for e-pal/penpal. NOT looking for romance/relationship, however I suppose if serendipity struck and I found a female middleaged rustic hermit with simular outlook...., but that is highly unlikely. If you are a lovesick person pining for your soulmate, or just looking for a human housepet to spend your waning years with, you'd do well to look elsewhere. I am happy the way things are in my life and can muddle along ok by myself the rest of the journey, just nice to have somebody to chat with regularly about day to day stuff or theoretical whatifs or whatever is on your mind. Imagine that, a hermit who likes to chat, just doesnt like to physically be around other people. Unique I guess, most true hermits arent very chatty so people mistake me for being more social than I am. Want to see that "deer in the headlights" look, just put me in a crowd of people. I define crowd as anything more than 4 or 5. Seriously I can deal with people, just really hate having to. Also be nice if it was somebody with some staying power, but thats asking a lot in todays throwaway society.


----------



## mike3367

guess ill add me here now just filed for divorce yesterday. im 38 6 foot and 200 plus lbs. Im also a single dad of a 11 yearold boy who is the biggest brat there is lol. i waited 9 years last time to get married toldmy self im not gonan wait 13 days to start looking again, so here i am in all my glory Not!!


----------



## kemrefarms

Single gal here, looking. You can see me at http://spaces.msn.com/members/kemrefarms/


----------



## Nick53

Hey there, 23 year old male from Wisconsin here. 6' 2" tall, brown hair, blue eyes, glasses, 190 lbs, non smoker. Hobbies: Gardening, hunting, fishing, motorcycling, reading non fiction. I am currently living in my small house on a third of an acre in my home town. Although not a true "homestead" I have many plans for it this coming spring. I'm just looking for a nice lady to chat with and see where it goes from there. Not looking for anything in particular, just a good honest woman to chat with. That's it for now, shoot me a pm if you'd like to learn more about me. 

Nick


----------



## WildBillTN

I am a recently divorced, single father of two teenage boys, with one still living at home with me. I am 49 years old, 6 ft. tall and 190 lbs., and am in real good shape for a guy pushing 50 and can hold my own with guys half my age when it comes to work, etc. 
I own 8 acres in east Tennessee, have chickens now and have kept bees, pigs, goats, cows, etc. in the past. I also have fruit trees and a garden for vegetables. I am fond of fresh trout and venison, and put a couple of deer in the freezer every winter. I like to be self-sufficient as much as is practical for me at this time, and have dreams of moving further to the backcountry some day. For now, I live in the country but am close enough to town for conveniences and work.
I am independent and can cook and clean for myself, and am not looking for a broom slave to take care of me. However, I would like to meet a lady to talk with, maybe form a relationship with. I love to travel, camp, etc., but have no partner to go with. I am certainly too old and wise to play games, so honesty is a quality I am looking for. In turn, I will be honest and true to my word always. I am not into the bar scene and trying to meet women such ways, so I am introducing myself here in hopes of meeting a new friend with similar interests. I am looking for a partner who has a good sense of humor, an intellect for good conversation, and someone who enjoys the simple things in life. I miss the closeness of a loving relationship, and would hope to meet a woman who likes to cuddle and enjoy my attention.
Occupation: Teacher of social studies in a middle school; plus run a martial arts school part-time. In summers I paint houses and do remodeling jobs.
Hobbies: Fishing, hiking, reading, playing music (bass fiddle), gardening, hunting, and most any other outside activities. I can appreciate the city, and will go to concerts and theatre on occasion. I know my way around the woods, and have been a wilderness guide for over 20 years. I try to keep a yin-yang balance in my life by enjoying the best that the world has to offer, whether in the city or the country, but I love the country life and would not live anywhere else.
Spirituality: I will occasionally go to church, but would rather spend time in God's creation to get closer to our Creator. I am a very spiritual person, but don't have to go to an organized church to find religion.
So, if you want to know more about me, send an e-mail and introduce yourself. I am looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jena

A recent thread was talking about how people are not honest in profiles, so I figured I'd write myself up as honestly as I can.

I am a 42 year old woman. I have five kids, two boys still at home, three girls and one grandbaby out on their own. I am 5'2", not fat, but not skinny. Blonde and blue. I live in Paris, Illinois, but originally am from Southern California.

Ok, I'm stuck.

This is harder than it seems. 

People have always told me that I turn out to be something other than what they expected. They think they have me pegged, but I surprise them by being something other than what they thought. I don't know. I don't try to do that, but there is much more to me than meets the eye...or the computer screen, I guess.

Let's see.....I love....things that are real. Ice cream. Having fun. Driving anything and everything. Cattle. Geese. Music. Helping others. Building things, fixing things even if I don't know how. I love learning how. Land. National Parks. Reading good books. Being outside. Knowing my environment...the land I live on, in all it's moods and seasons.

I hate...TV (with a black passion). Mean people. My last ex husband (but it's getting much better). Being the center of attention. Imaginary things that people find important, like most of business today. They pass around imaginary money for imaginary things and everyone is happy and feels rich, but no one really has anything because they didn't really do anything. Know what I mean? It's all paper or electronics and there is nothing REAL to it. I just don't want any part of that anymore. 

My biggest faults include zoning off into Jenaworld. I can zone off while I'm working, or while I am thinking. I get kind of oblivious to everything around me.

I can get grumpy, but usually I recognize that and try to just keep my mouth shut so I don't say something mean. 

I am really bad at saying I'm sorry. I can say I was wrong or that you were right, but the I'm sorry thing just doesn't come out sometimes. I am sorry, just don't say it. 

I get overwhelmed at times and fall apart. I just start bawling and telling myself I can't do whatever it is, but then if some kind person pats me on the head and sends me to bed, I get up in the morning ready to go at it again. If there are no kind people around, I eventually fall asleep anyways with the same result. I get up and try again.

My best qualities include being honest. I guess I have a need for transparency. If I do tell a lie, I rat myself out later because I just can't stand it. I have to work at keeping my mouth shut sometimes or I'd tell everyone, everything and that's not always good either, but honesty is a good thing and I definitely have it.

I am a very hard worker. I like to physically challenge myself and succeed. I like to see just how much I can do and then improve on that.

I am creative, resourceful and determined. I will find a way to do whatever it is I'm trying to do. Ok, so sometimes that doesn't work, but I don't give up easily.

I like listening to music, all kinds of music except rap. I like to fly kites. I like to drive. I like to just laugh and do stupid stuff with my kids. I like to fix up my house to make it more "me". 

Those are the things I like right now, because those are the things I can do right now. I used to love my farm and my cows and building my business and raising my animals and working on my land. I loved that with all my heart and soul, but I no longer have it and can't do that anymore, so I just don't think about it much. Ok, that is a lie. I think about it all the time, but I'm crossing the line from "what was" to "what will be". I can't love what will be yet because it's not here and if I think about how much I loved all that, I am back into what was. So I am in cow limbo, sort of. 

Things I want...a home. Yeah, I have a house and it is home, but it's just me and the kids and soon it will be just me. I have moved a lot and done many things in my life, but the one thing I didn't do is put down roots anywhere. I want roots. I want to STAY....just not sure where and I don't think it's so much the where, as the who I am with. My mom always said home was where my dad was. That makes sense to me and I'm looking for home. I'm ready (finally) to settle down and that I know for a stone cold fact.

BUT...

I will not settle for just anyone, anywhere. I am looking for.....a best friend, a partner, a comfortable fit. Someone I think is the best thing since sliced bread. Someone I can respect in all ways because they demonstrate to me that they are worthy of that through their actions. Someone who is moral, intelligent, emotionally generous, compassionate (not necessarily directed at me, but with the world and all her people), creative AND who can build stuff and doesn't mind cows. Someone who I can make happy just by being me and in whom I also find joy. 

So there. That's the best I can do, considering it's the middle of my night and I ought to have been in bed hours ago. You know where to find me.


----------



## jamesdel

Posted this once but for some reson it aint here ???
I am jus an old country hick. 43 years old . always told I had asense of humor .got the dark hair / eyes thing going . Love to be out of doors. the winter time ya cant catch me inside , gottta do the trapping thing . Just realy lookingh for some people to talk to right now. If ya got chickens we have somthing to talk about. I am a rrealy esy going person just looking for some one to share with.
Jim


----------



## jamesdel

Gee after reading all the prior post guess I havent giiven ya a very good idea of me at all. I spent seve years servung my country with all I have as I do every thing My friends mean moret me than most But it seem likethey cant fel the same . ah well all the better atleast I know where I stand . Want to chat o just e mail [email protected]
Have a great day ,
Jim


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Hmmm, guess I should say hi too. Um, Hi. I'm in my 30's, two kids, two dogs, a cat and a fish, recently seperated, just saving the money to make it final. Lost the house I paid for out of it and the garden too but I own my new place and managed to bring my herbs with me as a start. Sort of on the shy side and use a cyber school to educate the kids. Work full-time over the weekend in residential care after working 8 years in the mortgage industry,


----------



## rascaldaisy

I guess I should have done the introduction post first, but I never have done things in the right order. I'm a 38 yr old single mom. Divorced for 4 yrs. My dependants are, 2 younguns, 3 chihuahuas, 1 mutt, 1 cat, and 1 horse. I have 7 acres, currently trying to buy the 7 acres next door, and I plan to raise cows when I retire from the dreaded JOB. I love working outside and never thought I would find a group of people I could relate to. I've always loved the land, and nature. I'm not really a survivalist, but kind of, not really a minimalist, but kind of....I couldn't find a label to define my mindset. I love to garden, want to raise my own meat one day, try to recycle everything into something usable, come up with some of the most confounded ideas imaginable, and I want to be able to take care of myself if something catastrophic ever happens. After reading my first copy of Countryside magazine, I knew what "category" I best fit in (if any). I am just tickled to find there are others who think similarly to me. I'm glad to become part of this online community.


----------



## Piney Woods

LL Bean in Neiman Marcus World 
Age: 51 
Astrology sign: Capricorn 
Region: Texas, USA 
City/Town: Dallas 
Seeking: Long-term 
Height: 5'4" (162cm) 
Body Type: Big and Beautiful 
Religion: Christian 
Ethnicity: Caucasian 
Smoker: No 
Drinking: Yes sometimes 
Marital Status: Divorced 
Children: Yes 
Education: Some College 
Employment: other-big city but want to meet country folks 
Income: 
Personal Message

Not as slender as I'd like to be, but working on it. Come take a walk with me! My health is excellent, and I'm tougher than I look. I'm feminine, ladylike and graceful, but not afraid to get dirty or work hard. I'm somewhat modest in public and like to leave a few things to the imagination. I get embarrassed with excessive displays of affection in public, but what goes on behind closed doors is no one else's business.

I'm frugal, not high maintenance and don't wear a lot of makeup or use a lot of hair products. I like my hair to be soft, and I'm growing it out long again after a short haircut.

I'm easy going and get along with almost everyone. Honest to a fault, independent, intelligent and have common sense - my kids tell me I'm "wise". I'm kind and considerate, and I'm grateful and appreciative when things are done for me. I'm loyal, faithful and down-to-earth - gosh I sound like a cocker spaniel. Speaking of dogs, I have two small ones which are very dear to me. I love animals and kids, nature and being outdoors. I can pitch a tent with the best of 'em and cook a 7 course meal on an 18" grill.

I was raised in church with God-fearing, southern traditional family values. I love to garden and am a good cook. I'd like to learn more about canning. I love western and other movies (no horror please), scrapbooking, drawing, reading and photography. I like most kinds of music except rap and acid rock. Listen to light jazz, old rock and blues and folk music most of the time. I like bluegrass too.

I don't mind watching sports on tv, but please not all weekend (unless I'm not home of course). I enjoy some time alone and won't mind if you do too. I don't expect you to wait on me hand and foot or open all doors for me, but occasionally is nice. I'll hold the door for you if your hands are full. 

HG describes herself as easygoing, adventurous and humourous. Her outlook on life is honesty and to enjoy everyday and her goals are to make new friends, to fall in love and to have a good time. She likes to hang out with friends, family or my pets and she enjoys eating Mexican, Italian and American food. She prefers to listen to blues, jazz and country music. Her main hobbies include reading, animals and music and her favourite sports are walking, hiking and dancing. 

My Ideal Match 
I am looking for a: Male 
Aged between : 40 - 65 
Smoker : - Any - 
Relationship : Long-term 
Ideal match : Good looks and lots of money aren't important to me - character is. You're honest and forthright - say what you mean and mean what you say. John Wayne was my hero. If you need me to know something, tell me. If you hurt my feelings, I'll get over it, but I'm not a mind reader. Get along well with people and just be a down home kinda guy. Be funny, kind, gentle, confident in your manliness without the need to prove it all the time. I put more stock in common sense than formal degrees. Appreciate the softness and gentleness that a woman brings to a relationship - enjoy touching and being touched. Being friends and companions is as important as being lovers, but being lovers and sharing intimacy is also a must in a loving relationship.

I don't need a father for my kids, or a sugar daddy. The only rescuing I need is a big hug when I've had a bad day. 

Body Type : - Any -


----------



## aussie dave

hi all
I am a 42 year old DWM, have 2 boys but with their mother and haven't seen them in a while(2 years) (only just got divorced last month-sept) I miss them but I rather they not have the historonics in front of them if possible.
lost all in the divorce to her (didn't have much in the first place

currently work as a public servant here in OZ. have a trade in fitting and machining but havent used it in 15 years other than hobbying in the back yard. (when I had one)

I hope to have a little mini-homestead, one acre or more, where I intend to live and to move to maybe have a business.and have chickens, goats and maybe a horse.

Like most animals. 

DON'T DRINK OR DO DRUGS and not a sport fan either. I like most music with the possible exception of rap and hip hop

enjoy reading and traveling. I'm neither religious nor political.

Not sure what else to say any one interested after reading this then give me a hoy

oh ps what i am looking for
I am looking for a: female single 
Aged between : 25 and 42
Smoker : - Any - non smoker
Relationship : Long-term 
Ideal match : Good looks would be nice. nice character that is honest and forthright A MUST. not have a acid tonge (my ex had one that could strip paint at 50 metres). curtious and willing to get on with people. just be a down home kinda person. Be funny, kind, gentle, confident and smart.
I appreciate the softness and gentleness that a woman brings to a relationship - Being friends and companions is as important as being lovers, but being lovers and sharing intimacy is also a must in a loving relationship.

I need is a big hug when I've had a bad day.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Hmmmmm. I thought I'd put my profile here AGES ago. Guess not.

Divorced white female. 5' tall. Skinnier than some, heavier than some. I turned 50 last May. Divorced since '93. Heat with wood, have a smallish garden and orchard, live on 25 wooded acres in Indiana since '95, and work full-time at Purdue (and have for 21 years) - I'm a secretary at this job. I like guys that DO stuff and are articulate. And are clever. And know the difference between a goat and a horse.  

Have two horses, a llama (just sold the other one and Jimi the donkey), a few milk goats, three dogs (all rescue), a house cat that keeps me company (and a few chickens, ducks and muskovies). Come from a long line of people that like to tinker with stuff. Have made soap since 1978 and go to some festivals as a 'reenactor.' No. I do not wear long skirts otherwise. Don't ask me to. I also sew, cook, and don't like to clean house by myself. 

Have just one son, 18 now, that is a great kid. 

I wanted more children but didn't have a donor.  Other than that? I'm pretty reasonable when it comes to life, the universe, and everything. If you're coming through Northwest Central Indiana, stop by and say hey.


----------



## RedEarth

I am writing this as an introduction, not exactly a profile.  

I am 33 and in the process of a divorce. I have no desire to date or anything like that at this point, but I feel like it would be nice to have more of a community of people in somewhat similar situations.

I have 4 children. Yes, 4. My youngest is 5, oldest is 15. I live on a half acre in an area that used to be fairly rural but is rapidly changing. I have always liked a natural semi-self sufficient life. I keep a flock of chickens, and until recently had a milk goat and really enjoyed making cheeses and things. I sold her because it was so hard to ever leave home. I really like cooking and eating well.

I love the out of doors, especially backpacking in Southern Utah. I adore travel, there's nothing like experiencing things different from anything you've seen before. I'm skilled at traveling dirt cheap and having an incredible time. Music is another love of mine, especially live music. I just started playing the guitar 3 weeks ago and I'm blissfully happy with it. I really enjoy learning and trying new things.

I've grown to love running, and am attempting my first marathon this Sunday in Toronto. I'm nervous and excited about that. If I can get a decent bike for it, I'd like to try triathlons next. 

I have a little housecleaning business (very small, it's just me). It's worked well for me, but now that things have changed and my kids are older I need to decide if I should get back into school or something.


----------



## doodlemom

I'm happily divorced 38yo Christian mom of 3. Love my family, job, home and animals. I am happy being single and am not looking for a boyfriend and have not been on a date since my divorce by choice. I never want to get married again. I just enjoy hanging out on the singletree with all the other nice folks here.


----------



## pancho

Thought I would like to join on the fun. First off, I am a male in my middle fifties. Have been divorced for about 11 years. I have had a couple of relationships in that time but none ever worked out. I am looking for a few acres to buy and raise a few animals and maybe garden a little, a real country boy at heart. I hope to be able to join in a few of the discussions.


----------



## mondakkid

Good Day....I am new at the site, so not sure how this works. As I look over the profiles, it seems that us seniors are a little bit out numbered. 
I am 67 y/y and now live in the midwest. 
I have been divorced for about 12 years and have 3 grown children that now live on their own with families.
I am really into alt. energy...have obtained some land in the moutains of NW Az. and plan on building a solar house/shop starting next year. I enjoy being in the ourdoors doing metal detecting, camping, going to Nationl Parks, hiking, photography, looking for special rocks and gems, boating(fishing), and also enjoy going out dancing. It would be more fun to do things with another person with like interest and not afraid to try something new. Must have a good sense of humor and has a lot of different interest. I do not smoke, but will have a social drink when out with friends. I also enjoy going to plays, concerts, county fairs, and going to craft shows for ideas. I used to do a lot of wood working, but have not had the time the last few years. If you want to correspond: would love to hear from you. Always enjoy meeting new people around the country with like interest. [email protected]


----------



## mare

hi--i am a 50yo single woman. two kids--22& 15 yo boys. live on 10 acres partly woods and i am trying to raise meat goats and golden retreivers. i also raise ducks and geese. i had horses but my arthristis wont let me continue to keep them (i grew up on a horse so it really bites). i am kept pretty busy as i work fulltime and my youngest is into sports big time. i enjoy my life and am not really looking for a sign. other just looking to talk to new people. well "hi" Marilyn


----------



## anokagrassland

Hello, I'm Christopher. Though most just call me Chris. I'm a 34 year old white male looking for a lady between 24 -34. I'm 6'3", athletic but not toned, brown hair and brown eyes. Most women do consider me handsome. I have two children. A boy 9 and a girl 6. 

I live and work on a grass farm in the hills of northern Nebraska. I primarily raise free range hogs but I also have a few milk cows and sheep. I'm skilled at both carpentry and mechanical work. I've done a lot of gardening in the past, canned, millked a cow, butchered. I heat with wood, though I am set up for propane as well. Haven't done much of the homesteading stuff since I've been alone here. I've got most of the parts and pieces though. Just need to find the right lady to help! 

The last two years much of my time has been occupied by my divorce. The custody battle part of it that is. I believe everything should be wrapped up in the next few months though. 

-Christopher


----------



## haypoint

I'm 54 year old man, active with lots of interests. I've lived in a very rural area in Michigan's U.P. I retired from one State job, was a supervisor in a Prison for 28 years. I've raised most types of livestock and worked draft horses for the past 25 years. Conservative. Been divorced for a couple years, after nearly 30 years. Two boys, grown and married. I'm a licenced building contractor. I've recently started another job for the State that is much less stressful than Prison work. I like to cook and am building a reputation for my apple pies. Am more familiar cooking on a wood stove, but can make do on gas or electric. I like to garden and have 200 apple trees started, in buckets. I had good success grafting over 100 different varieties onto my rootstocks. Also starting a vineyard, also still in buckets. Would like to get horses again. Not looking to "hobby farm", but getting as close to Homesteading as is possible. Easy to be with, can keep up my half of a conversation, patient. Enjoy cutting and splitting firewood, milking a cow, baling hay and laying in the grass, watching the clouds. I'm kind hearted and easy to figure out, I can speak from the heart, 'cause everything that's there is real. Not interested in TV.
Looking for a friend with like ideals. I don't want your drama, get your head together, first. Don't plan on running to Wal-Mart twice a week. Hard work shared together has its own rewards. Now on a less serious note...
My commercial operation depends on several projects. My Pony project is my old stand by. I buy ponies in the spring when the childrenâs Dads are running short on hay. I can get them at the best prices then. Also, I search the âTo Give Away to Good Homeâ ads. I then lease the ponies out to a carnival that has them well exercised by walking circles at the fairs. They generally hit 50-60 fairs in a summer. Iâm also able to pick up the unsold treated GM seed corn for cheap late in the spring. I use that to fatten up the ponies come Fall. Once Iâve got them fattened up, I butcher them for sale on the black market to some local French-Canadians. The organs I sell thru a Wiken web site. The remaining bones, head and hide are fed thru my Pit Bull puppy mill. Often times the ponies come with saddles, bridles and pink tail bows that I sell on ebay.
Iâve also brought in 4 older mobile homes. I set hay bales around as skirting. Since they arenât hooked up to a septic, the hay helps absorb the moisture and Iâve been getting a nice crop of some sort of mushroom that Iâve been selling at my local Organic Farmerâs Market. Iâve rented the trailers out to 8 illegal alien families. Works out good, if they donât pay the rent I threaten to report them. My neighbors donât seem to like the setup, so I just tell them they should have built somewhere that has zoning. Itâs my acre and I can do as I want, itâs in the Constitution, I think.
In the Spring, I sneak onto some unused Nature Conservancy Preserve, and tap trees for sap. I cook it down to syrup by burning cut up old tires. A tractor tire, quartered will usually keep a fire all night of I bank up the coals.
Iâve started selling my own mixture of herbicide/wormer. Itâs a mix of Monsantoâs Round-up, Dow Chemicalâs 2,4D and 2,4,5T with a squirt of Ft. Dodgeâs Ivermectain. Works for about everything. Mixed 50-50 with used engine oil, it has kept the weeds and worms out of my driveway from the house, across the creek and up to the road. This Spring, Iâm going to use it to keep the weeds away from my open water well. Iâve been putting it into old milk bottles and selling as â Monsantoâs Revengeâ at the local Flea Market. Also, works as a skin softener and sun-blocker. It continues to be a big seller, as long as I can keep the Government out of my personal business.
Iâm trying to get the guys at the local Agricultural College to get me a batch of GM popcorn that has the genes of a wood chuckâs mammary glands so I can get self-buttered popcorn, but they wonât return my phone calls. Hey, Iâm a taxpayer, they better realize theyâre working for me.
Iâve decided to try to beat the big guys at their game. I sell organic apple cider at the local market. I get my apple juice concentrate shipped in from the ChiComs, just like they do, but I bottle it using old milk jugs I collect from the bins at the recycle center. I figure if I donât use any pesticides in it, I can sell it as organic. Hey, it isnât like anyoneâs going to check it anyway.
The donation cans I have set up at the taverns and gas stations, with the picture of some kid with cancer, continue to dribble in some income for me, not much, but it is steady. Wonât be long and Iâll have to switch photographs.
This fall, I went around gathering up all the bags of leaves the city people had set at the curb. I dumped the leaves out on the way home, but Iâll never have to buy garbage bags again. Now thatâs using your noodle.
This winter, Iâm working out a plan to use a bowling ball to form TV dinner trays into Homesteader Hats to jam the signal my Indian Runnerâs NAIS RFD EI transponder emits. Hope you enjoyed this as much as I did typing it.


----------



## pcwerk

Not a lot to say. I dream of being on a farm again one day but now
am stuck in a big city trying to make a living. Twice divorced and 
have two grown sons (both married). Educated and opinionated.
Anti-authoritarian and I am an activist fighting the Corporate Theft
of our democracy. Contrary to some perceptions, I have a great since
of humor and like to make people laugh ;-)
james
ps
Come from a long line of Southern farmers, mostly from Arkansas and 
Georgia.


----------



## CrawfishPie

55. divorced white female. health conscious, fair to middlin'looks, giving, loving and passionate, gainfully employed,love to fish, play a little tennis, walk, garden, travel, cook, board games, cards, dining in or out, love my family, gots lots and lots of wonderful friends, administrative assistant by day, masked bandit by night. grown children (2). grandbabies (3). live alone with the exception of an old neutered, declawed tom cat and one slightly older cockatiel. easy to get along with, love to joke and laugh, generally don't meet strangers,or stranger than moi'. go with a smile on my face and a song in my heart, GENERALLY just a nice person, if i do say so myself! I vote Republican. I don't smoke. I drink a little coffee with my creamer and sweet-n-low. I know that one can never ever have too many hugs or kisses, and this includes our children and our parents. I know that cuddling and spooning are the virtually the same thing, and I love 'em both. I'm a casual dresser, hate heels and hose, but do clean up pretty well. I know how to cut hair, be it on your head, in your ears or up your nose. I enjoy clippin' the yard, gardening and can change my own oil. I'm 5' 6" and not even my mamma knows how much I weigh, but I can sit comfortably behind my steering wheel and see my feet clearly when I shower. I can't stand 90210 or 2-timers. I almost never get sick, I drive a Honda and I'm a good old Southern Baptist. I do volunteer work, and when I retire I hope to do more. I speak very fluently. I've sung solo's, duet's, mixed ensemble's and with choirs. I feel more confident, more relaxed with myself and more in control of my life now than ever before. I prefer WordPerfect and Lotus to MS Word and Excel. I make lists and stick them everywhere. I was raised in the country, work in the city and travel back to the country at night (location...just outside Jackson, Mississippi). I'm a Christian. I have brown hair, dark brown eyes, olive skin. i love homemade wine, ice cold beer mixed with tomato juice with a spash of worshestershire sauce and frozen margaritas...oysters on the half shell, rockerfeller and bienville but cannot eat them fried. the ends of freshly baked bread smeared with butter, cold milk and chocolate cake, turnip greens mixed with a batch of mustard greens, lots and lots of salty hot potlicker and crusty corn bread.


----------



## jacksun65

ok let me see first off im was born jan 1 yea baby new year 65 memphis tn
42 years old entered navy mar 83 to july 91 been halfway around the world singapore spain purto-rico cuba canada mex oh yeah middle east in 84 and 85.
im a golden shelback that means ive crossed the internationl date line and the equator at the same time ive been throught the suez canal swam in the pacific atlantic the med and indian oceans oh i prefer fresh water though.
ive done many jobs worked full time since age 14. my favorite was search and rescue pensacola ,least favorite navy police deserter recovery.been to every state in the lower 48 at least 4 times ive probbly been through your town.
i now live in kentucky have 24 acres cows chickens goats horses not mine sisters . i am an owner operator i haul auto parts for ford.

im single never been married a christian consider myself easy going.
never met a stranger and enjoy helping people. i call it my palladin complex.dont smoke a drink rarely like to work. 5ft 10" 230lbs built like a tank.

likes honesty openess farming and john deere tractors.good lookin women with brains.

dislikes drugs materalistic people

i think thats about all im going to get some pics posted soon i hope any questions pm me. :angel:


----------



## Ohiogal

OK, I'll have a shot at this.
I'm a newbie here, just a few weeks visiting. Just started posting on some of the threads.
Last year when I hit 45, something snapped in my head and I decided that IT WAS THE YEAR to buy my long dreamed of farm. So I did.
Its not a huge place, 4 acres. But I live here happily with two horses and 2 house cats, and various barn cats (not sure on the exact count it varies when I feed them). I have a pond and some outbuildings and a small orchard. This year I'll be breaking ground on my first organic garden. I plan to start a business.
Likes? Nature, peace and quiet, horses neighing, frogs peeping, loving others like they like to be loved. Family. Faith.
Dislikes? A lot of them, but most I can tolerate in someone else.  The only one I can't is meanness - either towards others or animals. It just disgusts me.
Hobbies? Horses, gardening, remodeling. Of which all of this takes up all my free time when I'm not working on my "day" job.
Dreams? I'm living it now. I'm wondering where I'm going...kind of excited about having had the chance to move from the city (finally!) and live in the country. I'm changing as a person now and really seeing where wit is meeting grit.
LOL.


----------



## malinda

I'm a 26 year old divorced female(no children). I've been visiting this board since it was part of Countryside Mag, but only became single last year.

I am self-employed, but do alot of local travel for my clients. I have my own place with some acerage and a few horses. I used to raise sheep, beef, and chickens, but downsized my critters after my divorce.

I like the homesteading life, but I also train/compete in the equestrian disciplines of Dressage and Eventing where money and snobbery are very common. I don't fit in with those people, but I do love the sport and want to learn more. Mingling with those types is part of the package. Horses are a serious part of my life and I spend a good portion of my income on the beasts.

I'm not necessarily looking for someone right now - maybe in a few years. I was married nearly right out of high school, and am now enjoying being single.


----------



## Quiet Guy

Hi Folks, I lost my wife last fall. After 34 years of being a couple I realized that I didn't know how to be single anymore.So I stumbled onto this site and have been sifting thru the posts trying to figure it out

I was born and raised in Vermont and left when there got to be more people than cows.Been here in NW Pa. for 20 years. I used to milk cows and have had goats,sheep, pigs along the way. Now all the critters I have is the team of horses that I use in the woods. 

It takes me a while to get used to folks so I'll hang around and add more as I get to know everyone here.


----------



## Terri

I am a 52 year old woman, and one of the few who come here even though they are married. I cannot RESIST a good conversation!!!!!!

I have 2 teenage children, I am an RN, and I am slightly disabled so I no longer work. I have come to really APPRECIATE things like riding lawn mowers and high-quality tools, as it is never summer unless I have a garden! It satisfies something deep inside of me! My garden is smaller but still very much there!

I had, so far, not properly introduced myself because, as a married woman, I thought that I should post only rarely. This spot is rightly tilted towards the needs of the singles in this community, and I felt that singles had more to offer each other. 

This changed when I was asked to be an assistant moderator: this is a big and lively board! And, every moderator feels the need to leave the computer some of the time! And so we will cover for each other. 

I am looking forward to getting to know the people here more closely!


----------



## lyceum

Hi everybody! I am Carisa. I have been posting on here a little today and have been lurking once in awhile. I post on other forums, but not this one before today. I am 24, single of course. Never married, no kids. Live with my parents and brother. We live on a farm in very rural Indiana where we raise dairy goats, beef cattle (Belted Galloway), turkeys and chickens. 

I went to Purdue for 5 years and didn't accomplish much with my useless majors (Anthropology and History) and am now getting a Vet Tech degree via the internet. Something useful finally. Oh, I am also a history and archaeology buff. Love movies and certain TV shows. Also watch way to many UFO shows with my dad. Very addicting. Oh Ghost Hunters too!

Carisa


----------



## eulabes

Hello everyone. Here's me:

25yo DWF w/ 2 boys - 5 & 7. Been a SAHM for 2 years and homeschool. Finally got us into rural Iowa and slowly accumulating my critters  I'm a born-again Christian, spirit-filled.

Interests include reading Christian fiction and homesteading material (love Mother Earth News), knitting, spinning wool, fishing, and baking. There is so much more I want to get better at! : playing guitar, shooting my bow, etc. I enjoy reading all over HT and am seriously interested in living off-grid. Would love to have a self-reliant homestead and, would never go vegetarian, lol. 

Any questions, please ask


----------



## rileyjo

I have never posted one of these because I don't have a prayer of finding anyone from here who is located nearby. But I seem to have been filling out a few profiles lately so I might as well put one here. This is my "I" statement.

Female, 43, single, blonde and ditzy when deprived of white sugar and caffiene. My goal is to live in Bug Tussle. Points if you know where that is.

I seem to be really well liked by people who don't know me very well. I spend way too much time alone but that might not be a bad thing. I try to be a minimalist and believe that stuff is just stuff. If I lost everything on a Saturday, I would be alright on Sunday. No matter how much something hurts, it will not last forever and better things are just around the corner. Sometimes I have bad karma but I find something to annoint, purge or sacrifice and the karma goes away. 

I like Farmers but have a weakness for dastardly villians and oddly powered superheroes. If you are clairvoyant, that would help. If you tell me that you love me, I will believe you. I am not afraid of bears, but mice and the check engine light in my van can paralyse me with fear. I have 2 dogs, one is blind, one is deaf. Normal is not an option in my house. If I get bored, I talk about my dogs. I talk about them a lot.

I spend a lot of time outdoors and want to eat food that has felt the sun on it. Mulch is my friend. Not looking, just not not looking either. Sometimes the things we trip over, turn out to be some of the best things that have ever happened to us.

EDIT: I have tripped and fallen hard for the Mayor of Bug Tussle.


----------



## ahahahni1

Gosh, What do I write.... I guess I can always edit!

I am Marie age 31 mother of 3, very recently seperated. Looking for friends nothing serious at this point. I love gardening, working outdoors, homesteading, cooking, canning or other food preservation, history, going to church, arts and crafts, traveling, reading, camping and fishing. I hope to someday find someone that appreciates how much a rare jewel I am and that would be my best friend in life. I hope to someday find someone who wants to be with me and work alongside me in our goals. I am goofy and have a wonderful since of humor. I do not smoke, drink on special occasions, and I am a Christian and that is a big part of who I am. I am looking for someone who is a Christian has the same goals, and morals as I do. Loves children, understands importance of hard work but also takes time for good times too. I'd prefer the person to be from 22-42 in age. Someone that can keep up with me.


----------



## Hillbillybob

Hillbillybob passed away August 25, 2009. 

He joined Singletree to socialize with others and found his path forward from our group with Naturelover.

He came to Singletree looking for the one he sought to travel his chosen path with and left his touch on many before being taken by surprise onto the path we all must travel. We will all meet again at journey's end.

























Hi All
I&#8217;m Hillbillybob and that is what my close friends call me.
I&#8217;m in love with Naturelover and met her right here on the singletree a year ago so I&#8217;m taken and just thought I had better post this here so as to stop any questions about rather I&#8217;m looking for a mate.
May God Bless each of you with a mate.
Hillbillybob


----------



## pugs

Hey all, I figured since I have been posting for a little while, I should finally get my profile up.

I'm a 33 year old single dad of 2 great kids, boy age 7, girl age 5. I have primary custody of the kids, and they are my number 1 priority in my life and I love them dearly. They take up most of my time and energy, but I wouldn't have it any other way.

I live on and operate the family farm here in Iowa. When I grew up it was a dairy farm. Then Dad decided that he had worked his tail off long enough and he sold the cows and just grain farmed. (corn and soybeans) He got bored with that and we raised (alot of) sheep. Then when I got out of school he sold them and went back to grain farming. I went to college and worked a variety of jobs, all of them having something to do with agriculture to some degree. I followed my dream and moved back home and took over the farm. Now I raise corn, soybeans and hogs. My son also has 15 pullets that are just starting to lay, he has dreams of getting rich selling eggs in case his baseball career doesn't pan out. I must confess I have grown into a bit of a "poultryaholic" through this whole process myself. My daughter dreams of horses and goats.

About me, I'm 6'1 and about 190. I'm a jeans and T-shirt kind of guy. I like old Harley Davidson motorcycles, John Deere tractors and Ford pick up trucks. I'm a Christian, and the kids and I make it to church most Sundays. I coach my son's baseball team, and help out with my daughter's T-ball team. I enjoy volunteering to help out with other youth programs through the local Rec Dept. and with Cub Scouts. I'm a big baseball fan and like to take the kids to the local minor league games. I'm far from the party animal that I used to be, but I still enjoy having a few beers now and then. I can be a shop rat in the winter, fixing, restoring and modifying old bikes. A friend of mine and I had a very cool motorcycle business running on the side, but it has been put on the back burner do to the time restraints involved with being a single dad. I hope to move that project back to the front burner in the future. I'm very grounded and stable, I know exactly where I'm going and what I want in life. I'm very outgoing, friendly and talkative. I'm extremely loyal and honest. I love to laugh, especially at myself. I wear my heart on my sleeve. But I can also be very set in my ways. I would love to get back to a more self sufficient life style, but I have only so many hours in day. (and energy to do it) Although after taking a year off, we WILL have a garden again next year.

I'm not sure what I'm looking for, I really don't have alot of spare time to invest in a relationship, but I really feel there is something missing in my life. I'm not looking for something very serious at this point, but I wouldn't run away from "Miss Right" either. I'm just looking for some one to corespond with and be buddies, and if it developes into something more, great. I don't "need" a woman to help me run things, but some adult company would be nice at times. 
Any match for me would have to have a positive outlook on life, and a good sense of humor. She would have to be a Christian, I've been in mixed religion relationships before, and really don't care to go down that road again. I would want someone outgoing and fun loving. I want someone who can go out and have a good time, and also someone I can bring to my parents place for Sunday dinner. If you have kids, your kids are OK with me, as long as mine are OK with you. As far as me having more kids, with the way my life is right now, I can't imagine any more, but I love kids and in the right situation I might be willing to "expand".

That went on a little longer than I had expected, but I feel there is plenty more to share. If you want to know more, please feel free to PM or email me at [email protected] . If you don't hear anything from me, please try again or post for me here, sometimes I don't get along all that well with computers.

This is us.

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee152/nateb2007/761822-R1-14-14A_015.jpg

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee152/nateb2007/761826-R1-02-3A_003.jpg

Not the best pic, but it's tough to look cool at 70 mph, and no, that's not a tree growing out of my head.

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee152/nateb2007/ridin.jpg


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Hi y'all!

I have an intro in Countryside Families, but am just starting to post over here on Singletree, so thought I'd do one just for here. I'm in Oklahoma now, but used to live in Colorado, and I miss it every day! Would love to live somewhere more northwest again. At the moment, I'm a city girl, but dreaming of and planning on being a homesteader and hoping to learn lots from these boards. I had a serious illness and didn't work for over a year and lost my job, my house, my car...and my sanity, lol! But I'm doing better and have been working again for a while now (actually worked some overtime this week, woo hoo!), and I never want to be in that position again. It's going to take a while because of all the medical bills, but I want to learn everything I can so that when I can afford it I can buy my own land and be as self-sufficient as possible. 

I work in the medical field and work from my home on the computer, and when I'm not working I spend a lot of time playing or reading on here, so sometimes I feel like I'm glued to this thing, but for a long time wasn't able to do much physically. I'm just to the point now that I'm ready to start getting out and doing things again, looking forward to getting some physical activity for one (I've gotten "fluffy" while out of work,lol!) and getting into my volunteer work again. I've really missed that and the good soul-soothing feeling it gives me. I love to cook and do a lot of crafts. I learned to can with my grandma when I was young and would like to re-learn it. I want to raise chickens, goats, rabbits and maybe pigs and beef cattle eventually and have a huge garden and fruit orchard.

I'm 52 (eek! where did the time go?) but everyone always thinks I'm much younger. I got carded clear up until I was 42! I have light brown hair with golden highlights, halfway down my back (I cut it again a year ago for Locks of Love and have been letting it grow again), and if I spend much time in the sun it gets almost blonde. I have hazel eyes that are usually greenish, sometimes brown and sometimes even golden like a cat! I'm very outgoing and upbeat, and people say I'm easy to talk to and a good listener with good advice when asked. I've been single a long time and am not actively looking for anyone other than friends, but if a sweet homesteading fella with a great sense of humor came along I could probably be swept off my feet!  You women on here are my idols! For years, I didn't think I could do it on my own, but you gals have convinced me otherwise. 

I've read a lot already and have posted on the other boards. I feel like I know some of you already, but look forward to getting to know all of you a lot better!


----------



## Countrygrl3

Hi all,

I've been around for a while, but tend to post more in the Equine Board so I thought I'd introduce myself. 

Im 22yrs old, blond hair, blue eyes, live with my family on 95 acres in Maryland. We are a close family and love living nearby each other. Im a Christian, never been married, and no kids (but I do love them). Im usually the friend that people call when they need a shoulder or someone to fight for them in their corner.

I love horses, been around them my whole life. I currently own 4. I used to milk our dairy cows but not any more, the horses started taking up too much time. We've had pigs (which are now in the freezer) still have about 80 some chickens and a lot of cats. 

I am an avid outdoors woman and go deer hunting every winter. I am in no way a girlie girl, I field dress and process all my own deer (and the rest of the family's too) and usually make my signature venison jerky with it. YUM! 

I never went to college, started my own business almost right out of highschool and have been loving it ever since. I homestead full time, last May I went out of town for 3 days and that was the longest I had been away from the farm for over 2 years. Im usually pretty shy so my posts will be random at best  

Sue


----------



## Spinner

Hi everyone, my profile probably doesn't belong here because I'm not single, but I live alone. DH lives several hundred miles away and we see each other a few times a year. I face many of the problems that single people do so I feel a kinship with some of the people on this forum. I post here every now and then so I decided to stop in and let you know that I'm not looking for a mate, I just like to talk to people.


----------



## MTplainsman

I got bullied into posting on here, so I finally broke down and did. I am not searching for romance right now, but would love to meet some good friends with similiar likes. I tryed to snap some quick pics of myself, so sorry for the improfessionalism...I'll post details on me when I got time. Glad to see you all though! Joel


----------



## Sassylady

Okay, I guess I'll put a profile up, ya never know right?
Independent, outgoing, sweet, sexy, sassy, sensual, caring, easygoing, lady looking for someone special.I love to do all the usual stuff, but have a bit of a wild side, but on the right side of the law. 
Love to laugh, love to dance, not afraid to show emotion, no head games, no hangups, no baggage. Love to try new things, not scared of a challenge, need spontaneity, love a good wrestling match, great conversations,and anything to do with the water.
Lollipops, banana splits, and strawberries with whipped cream, sunsets, 
lazy rainy mornings are a few of my favorite things.
Love old muscle cars, the outdoors, hugs and cuddles, animals, 
and the beauty in every new day...

Happy go lucky, laugh easily, a guarded giver, always smiling, intense at times, love quiet times for two, and getting away from the city at every chance I can.
I''ve got a good life, a house, a car,a dog, one precocious sassy 9 yr old daughter still at home, a list of renos that will keep me busy till 2021, run my online business from home, but can certainly make time for someone special. However now leaving the city by late spring, and relocating to acreage in northern BC. I miss my lakes and mountains, and the peacefulness of the north country, it's where my heart calls home.
I still wake up every day with a smile on my face, 
after my first cup of coffee of course.
I need a man who is strong, sensitive, sense of humor is a must not an option, athletic,(as in not always a couch potato} someone who still knows how to laugh and have fun, serious when you need to be, and someone with a bit of fire to them. If I have to explain the fire, then you are not the one for me.. If you have no hangups and are ready to try things one day at a time, ready to shoot for the moon, and see what happens, then you just may be what I need.. 
If you talk the talk that's great, but can you walk the walk?????
I can and do in every aspect of my life. Can you walk with me into building a new life together?


----------



## MyHomesteadName

Hi...my name is Danny. 










*I have a profile here:* http://www.okcupid.com/profile?u=xxChameleonxx
*Some artwork here:* http://mydeviantname.deviantart.com/
*A couple of posts of interest here:* http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=157962
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=155002&page=1&pp=40
*and an email here:* [email protected]



For a short synopsis:
I'm 34, 5'11", 210lbs, blond hair, light blue eyes, divorced w/1 daughter, non-smoker, no tattoos, Christian, currently have a beard, and all of my appendages. 

I desperately want to move to the country, buy some animals and find someone to settle down with....it's just taking a heckuva lot longer than I'd like. 

I live in Roswell, New Mexico but hopefully moving fairly soon to Tennessee, Southwestern VA, or Oregon. There are lots of variables I'm considering and I own my own dental lab...so I can move pretty much anywhere people need dentists. 

I'm very open, so if you have any questions....fire away.


----------



## rkintn

Okay, so here goes...39 yo DWF..I have four FANTASTIC kids ages 18 DD, 16 DD, 6 DD, and 4 DS. Right now I live in town but yearn for a place in the country. I drive a school bus and work from home. Life around here is pretty chaotic and busy but seems to be missing something at the same time. I like to garden, quilt, crochet...if it is some kinda crafty thing I have probably tried it at least once LOL I love all kinds of animals (well except birds LOL I can sorta tolerate chickens) I used to have horses and milk goats but had to give them up when we had to move to town. I miss them alot. Really not sure what else to put on here but if there is anything else you would like to know feel free to pm or email me. I also have a blog and a myspace page so feel free to visit both


----------



## galfriend

Howdy Yall and a Happy New Year to everyone!
I haven't posted an intro any where here on HT before, so decided to do so.....and hope here is ok since I'm not yet legally divorced, but getting there.
I'm 52, white female, brown eyes, long dark hair, grown kids and some wonderful grand youngen's. So many of you can write such interesting intro's. I'm struggling here, so please bare with me. I'm just country simple. My daughter calls me a hermit. That should sum me up lol. Entered the single recently life after 26 yrs of a lonely married life. Not looking back.
Moved onto my daughters 5 acres in a lil camper fixer upper and looking forward to gardening, chickens, goats (here already) and raising my first pig! (will be watching the forums on here for help with the pig rearing lol) Love all animals, few I've had before others I'd like too. Not too found of reptiles thou, except at a distance.
I love to laugh and look for joys in each day as I go thru it. I count my blessings. I don't mind rolling up my sleeves and digging into the days work, I'm washable. I prefer jeans, but _occasionally_ have been seen in a dress lol. Other than my job to go to, church as I can, I'm content staying at the home place. I'm not much of a tv watcher. I don't mind trying to learn new things.
I can and have lived off the grid, no solar power, except for that wonderful sunshine thru the windows  
I've been a member here and lurked on the HT forums for a few years, I seldom post. I'm content with my own company, but do miss the part of sharing life that goes along with having that "one" special someone in your life. 
Anything else ya like to know just pm me
Don't know what more to say.......simple as that


----------



## Jerry in MN

As you've probably read already I'm Jerry, I'm 42, single and never married, and I live on a small farm in northwestern Minnesota, where some days during winter can be very cold but the summers can be very comfortable and enjoyable. I'm 5'10+", 200 lb, medium build, blue eyes, mostly brown hair. I like gardening and farming, especially fruit growing (will grow even cherries, peaches and nectarines, under winter protection), and I also like wild berry picking (picked ~700-800 lbs last year!) So I've got a small orchard that I planted in 2007 and 900 feet of row of strawberries that will start producing this year, probably for both u-pick and to sell to jam makers. And I'm starting a lot of wild berry plants so instead of diving to pick berries I'll pick them here at home. About animals...I don't have any right now but I grew up around chickens, ducks, etc. on my folks' farm and I'd like to get a pup in April or so. Maybe animals and my plants would be good for each other. I'm very interested in renewable energy, esp. solar, and one of my favorite websites is builditsolar.com. I check out the Alternative Energy forum here on HT pretty much every day. I heat with wood and soon some passive solar, and soon I'll set up my first PV system. Projects for 2008 will include building a cold frame (in progress), putting up tall deer fence around pretty much the whole place, and planting a few hundred evergreens as a windbreak (last two not in progress, right now the ground is frozen solid!). I'm satisfied with being single and living alone, but I can be fun to be around and I'm open to meet single women as friends. So if you want to see my pic or want to chat just PM me!


----------



## littlejoe

Never posted a profile, maybe this is more of an introduction for those that don't know me???

I live in SE Colorado on a small farm/ranch, doing whatever it takes to keep the wolves away from the door.
A couple of pictures of some of what I do... that some of you have already seen.
















And one of me from last spring.








I love a western way of life and I suppose you could call it "simple". I've worked hard for what I have, and accomplished it on my own. Most of my life was spent on working ranches, where what they produced determined whether they operated or not. I can do anything, some things better than the other. It just happens when you're a long ways from town, you learn to get by or make do with what you have. Some of that frugality has dissapeared since moving closer to town, but there will always be some remaining, LOL! That's part of the reason I started building western tack.

What do I like? Almost everything! There is joy in livin' and learnin' life. I've taken time just to watch a turd roller bug or listening for the sun to set. Doesn't mean I've heard it, but maybe I will sometime. Sometimes I'll step off and look for arrowheads,or look at the first flower of spring. The simple things are what makes life good!

At times I get really wrapped up in taking care of business too, I'm sure a lot of you know what that's like. Life can be pretty demanding at times, but it's a challenge to be met.

OK, about me.... I've recently turned 49, don't like to admit it, but can't deny it. I've got three great boys, 22, 20, and 16. #1 is on his own, #2 is soon to leave for college in another state, and #3 is back and forth between the X and I. So, pretty soon this old house will be a lonely man camp. 

A partner in crime would be more than fantastic, or... even a partner in lawful activities! Ha!

She would have to be very special, and I'm sure most are! But, even more important, she would be special to me! ;-})


----------



## anokagrassland

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh75/anokagrassland/crop2.jpg
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh75/anokagrassland/June2007031.jpg

Hello,

I'm Chris. I've got an older "profile" in here somewhere. I just learned how to upload photos so I thought I'd update it!

I raise free range hogs, sheep and cattle and two horses on a grass farm in northern Nebraska. I also do woodworking, construction and my own mechanic work. I plant a garden every year. Though the last few years I haven't kept up with it very good. I also try and keep a cow milked. I heat both the house and shop with wood.

I"ll be 36 in less then a week. Divorced. Two children. 10 1/2 and 7 1/2. It's been 2 1/2 years since the separation though the divorce just became final about a little over a month ago. The kids unfortunately live with their mother. Their hearts and souls are here though!

I've been self employed most of my working life. However due to the divorce I now find myself seeking off farm employment. I have a BS in Geography and Earth Science and I've applied for a few positions along those lines. I'm actually looking forward to having a regular income. It won't last forever. Just long enough to pay off some debts, the ex and finish re-stocking the farm.

-Chris


----------



## Zorro_Bones

I've been here for a while though not real active. No, no new girlfriends, only had one and that didn't work out due to distance. (3-4 hours away, I live top of PA and she lives top of NY near Batavia.) I like to raise goats, poultry, cattle. Want to raise sheep also but currently have only goats and poultry as the steer went last year along with the pigs which I swear I won't raise again until I have a pig proof barn. I like books so much that I can be classified as a Bibliophile, I also like to watch movies and play music, I bowl and am trying to play two instruments while I'm tracking down a thrid one to buy (Own Harmonica (5) and a recorder (1) tracking down a 12 hole ocarina.) I'm single, have cooking skills, and currently looking for work which I can't start until I get fencing up for my parents as I might have to move for one of the jobs I'm looking at. If anyone's interested I'll let them know more if they want to know more about me.


----------



## MissKitty

Miss Kitty is a Singletree graduate and "Mrs. no longer Old Grouch" now . May their life together be filled with laughter and smiles. View some pictures of the happy day at http://picasaweb.google.com/DevlorStudio/PublicAlbum#5209304105185727106

After along illness I find myself a "widow"-That sounds toooooooo weird.....
But anyway the love of my life-so far- isn't here anymore...and taking care of this farm alone is a JOB...At 5 ft. 3 inches and everything is fixed for a six footer...makes it hard on this old gal...
Plan to get more some more chickens soon as the weather gets a bit warmer and got a ewe coming in MArch hopefully....Think I will pass on the pigs this year....
after 22 years to the second and 12 to the first- I find myself single again...shoot I don't even remember anything about dating..;llol....
I live alone on a three acre little farm...I am too tender hearted for my own good but don't let anyone take advantage of me....Got so much stuff I can't get things organized because don't know what some of it is....
I am a young 50....Like the simple things in life and a good looking man..lol..
Well a good man that ain't hard on the eyes would be good....Like a hard worker...Maybe someone to talk too....Like to laugh and tease...have a fun time...live life to the fullest....Like wood heat but it sure gets hard carrying in that firewood, but I do it...I miss having someone special and being special to someone. about me---..No Children....Good teeth...Romantic....pale blond (natural)-blue eyes...wear glasses...jeans and shirt normal attire...I like tall men but would consider anything but someone shorter than me...5 ft 3 inches....I like big men...Not hulks but the big rugged type....Someone nice...sweet...not hot tempered....welling to spoil me and be spoiled...This seems so strange................Miss Kitty


----------



## Trixters_muse

Hello Everyone 

My name is Aine (pronounced Ahn-Ya) and I am a 42 y/o pagan mom of two, ages 16 and 17. I have been widowed for over 3 years, was dating a man for a few months but found out he was cheating and lying and a whole bunch of other stuff so I'm still paranoid when it comes to men but I also know there are still good guys out there, just got to find them... or drag them kicking and screaming, LOL! I am short and round (5'4", over 250 lbs) with dark brown hair that is just a few inches from my knees and green eyes. I love to write poetry, read, listen to music, cook, grow herbs and do wonderous things with them. I have a big heart, love to laugh and make others laugh too. I am too nice for my own good at times and I try to see the greater good in all people and all situations. I do have a wicked Irish temper and I tend to take on more than I should at times but it is something I'm working on 

I live in Jacksonville, Fl. in a 1929 bungalo style wood house that I have been renovating since we bought it in 1999. I am working on becoming debt free, and plan to sell this house and move someplace quiet where I can have the huge garden I want and lots of fruit trees. For now, I grow what I can in my small, shady garden which has been flowers and herbs but I am currently planting veggies which I hope to harvest and can. I have been prepping for about a year, homeschooling always and was raised very frugal so it is a way of life for me. I am self employed as an events planner/music promoter and I keep busy pursuing my hobbies of "remaking" vintage clothes and accesories I find at estate sells, garage sales and thrift stores.

My long term goal is to sell this place and move out of Florida to at least 2 acres where my daughter can pursue her nature photography, my son can fish from his own creek or fishing hole and I can grow herbs and build a huge water pond 

Oh yeah... Both kids want to get their own places close by but not on my property so it would be nice to find someone to share those long term goals with. I'm too young and "colorful" to live forever just with the chickens 

I have pics but don't know how to post them


----------



## didaho

Hi

My name is Debbie. I am 56 yrs. old, 5'6.5" and live in Idaho.
I work as a Caregiver for the elderly at an assisted living facility.

I have 3 grown children (2 sons and a daughter) and 11 grandchildren that all live in PA where I am originally from. All my family is back in PA.

I moved out here in 2004 and bought my home with 1/4 acre. I have 17 chickens and a German sort hair. I would love to have more critters and be more self sufficent.

I am a true believer in Christ Jesus, saved by Grace alone (and not of my own doing) and washed in His blood.

I am divorced for 16 yrs. Live alone and have not dated in the past 6 yrs.

Here are 2 photos of me.

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg252/dmoser84/Deborah.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg252/dmoser84/Deborah1.jpg

I really enjoy HT and am learning so much.

Debbie


----------



## vicker

I'm 48 yo. Just over 6'2" and 190lbs. I am very healthy and active. I like growing things and I am well read. I've never had the chance to have a formal education, but I have done pretty well on my own. I am a gentle man, generally quiet and reserved. I've lived in a third world country and loved it. I have lived rich, and I have lived in a tent more than once (and I don't mean camping). I may look and talk like a *******, but I like classical music as much as I like bluegrass. I don't like much of the modern country music. I like to cook and like food from various cultures, so I might serve catfish stew with couscous, or lazagna and kimchee  I like pie and don't much care for cake. I really don't eat much suger. Maybe that because I'm already so sweet.
I am a one woman man and hope to (one day) find that one woman. I kinda hope she is a redhead  I grin alot 
I'm a happy person and you can usually find me whistleing a tune.


----------



## Dutch 106

Hi Guys,
I'm the Dutchman, was called the crazy Duchtman in the service when I was jumping out of perfectly good airplanes. I've stoped doing that so its down to just Dutch.
I'm male did you figure it out 6'3 inchs or was before I jumped out of airplanes. 300 pounds of smart aleck don't look that heavy but I certinly don't look skinny beared , bald.
asatrue pagan loner. I've always respected spiritual people of any faith but have very little use for born again anything. Mom got it right the first time.
Once upon a time I was a buckskinner, gave it up after a few years then I became a Medival reinactor in the SCA a mostly fun group. for almost 20 years pretty sucesfull at it too.
I bought a couple acres 4.51 LOL with a few acres of wood lot a pond an old trailer well septic a 30 X 30 Two storey post and beam barn and a 18 X 25 shed a couple of grain bins. I'm really learning to love the place right now there is a tremendous chorus of frog song, and at least one pair of ducks that if I can keep the fool retriver pup from scaring them off look to be thinking of staying the summer.
The golden retriver pup is the fourth in a line of goldens best friends I've had over the years. Kind hearts all this one is as close to fearless as I have seen. What a goof. The only kids I've had.
Starting to plant a garden. looking to bring some critters on, Chickens already keeping cochins in town, a couple of beef calfs maybe some milk goats. perhaps a sheep or two. erhaps a hog .
I hope to build a simple passive solar bermed house this year and live as simply as i can stand.
Well I'm well into babeling so I'll sign off I'll try to polish as it goes.


----------



## draggahaus

I am looking for some one that is willing to move slow in a new relationship. I am a single mother, and self-employed. I was a Military Police officer for 4 years, and worked with the local Sheriff for a year. I breed/raise and train German Shepherds. I have been in TX from age 14, but was born a natural Southerner. I am NOT high maintenance, but do like being a girl. I love living in the country...I am a tom boy at heart. I have a farm that I raise sheep, dogs and rabbis on....and an amazing 14 year old son. I have been single for 13 years, and this was by choice not because I am hideous.lol I like to sing very loud in the car and talk to everyone. I am a caregiver and am learning to let others do for me. My husband was killed in a car accident 13 years ago..I am not stupid and can do most anything. Except work on cars. I am looking for someone to be a friend, companion. I would prefer someone who has kids, as they understand a lot about me, but ok if they don't. I would also like someone with a large family. Most of my family is no longer living and I love family life. Large get togethers, and all.

I was in a car accident a couple of years ago and hurt my back, because of this I couldn't work out and have put on some weight...jumped back into working out and re-hurt myself...But am good now taking it slow and getting back to my normal weight. I am looking for someone who is active, as I am. I love going and doing things, really anything outdoors. I HATE TO SHOP!!! I like to bowl,ride 4-wheelers,camp,hang out on the ranch, sit outside early in the morning and late at night. I love the things kids say. Training my dogs, and watching the sheep, and a very clean house(even though it isn't all the time). I hate doing laundry, but do it anyway. I love to cook but don't really have time. I want to travel, and visit new places.

I am blunt and that sometimes rubs people the wrong way. I don't mean to be but especially when I am writing stuff down. I am good in person and on the phone. My friend says that i am one of the funniest people she has ever met. I am working on opening a dog resort here on my property, I will be breeding dogs less, but will have 20 or so staying here, so has to be someone that LOVES dogs. lol

I believe that we are influenced by the people we keep around us...I will not put up with law breakers,lier's, cheaters and the like. I want a honest, confident, successful, self contained person...I can't make you happy only share happiness.
I am 5'8" and I am not fat, i am fluffy....35 years old, long strawberry blonde hair. ok this is all I can think of.
Heather


----------



## Steph in MT

Hi all~
Iâm Steph, 44 years old next month and am beginning a new life. After supporting my ex husband for the past 15 years I figured I could just as easily do this by myself so here I am!  I am looking for someone that shares similar interests. I have a herd of assorted poultry that I enjoy communing and talking politics with, a miniature donkey, a wolfdog named Luna and a kitty named Steele that share my home and couch (only the wolfdog and the kitty share the couch)â¦
I live in Roundup, MT and love the small town life. I am currently renting a small house in town and hating it after spending the past 4 years out in the countryâ¦ Miss going out to feed the feathered kids in my pajamasâ¦. 
I just bought 20 acres to restart my life on and would love to share the experience with someone. My dream is to build a small log cabin and live a simple life with my critters and living off the land as much as possible.
I work two jobs- one in the local butcher shop and the other working with developmentally disabled adults. I enjoy the contrast of physically challenging and mentally stimulating work.
I love being outdoors, gardening, hard work, watching the wildlife, and just enjoying quiet times with a glass of wine. I enjoy old rock and old punk music- my favorite musicians are Pink Floyd and Social Distortion.
Iâm new at this whole dating thing after 20 years of marriage and not quite sure how to go about writing a âprofileâ about myself so I hope this comes off okay. I figured this would be the best place to possibly find someone with the homesteading spirit I possess. 
I think that about sums it all up! 
Take care all~
Steph
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/lunacroon/LunaandMom.jpg


----------



## Rose_Thorn

Hi i am Rose Thorn im 20 turning 21 in Sept. 5ft. 7in. tall 150Lbs. Male
i have lived in IL for 7yrs. I have plans to move out to Cali. next year.
plan to join the US Army two years from now.
no kids 
still trying to find my self.


----------



## MELOC

Overhead the albatross 
Hangs motionless upon the air 
And deep beneath the rolling waves 
In labyrinths of coral caves 
An echo of a distant time 
Comes willowing across the sand 
And everything is green and submarine.


----------



## paddymurphy

Hmmmm, what the heck. Male 40 divorced no kids (well other than my cat ex wife took the dog)small town Colorado way to close to I25 (50m) and I 70 (24m) hoping to be able to move further out in a few years. Like shooting,archery, history reading, want to move further out in the sticks. Also interested in sustainable living but not able to do much at this time. Work for the county but have a BA and am thinking about teaching. Want more info drop me a line. See ya in the funny pages.


----------



## ChristyACB

Never done this before but...well...here goes! Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Who: Christy, 41 yrs, Female

What I do: 22 year naval officer in the, former SWO

Marital Background: Married my HS sweetheart after dating for almost 5 years...divorced 2 years later. A couple of years later married my SCA BF, who was a handsome "king" at the time...annulled after 43 days of marriage because well...he sort of forgot to mention he was living with another woman during the week while I was up north working! No serious relationships in the 15 years since. I'm perhaps, a bit too careful now.  In my job I also can't date pretty much anyone I might meet. Mostly professionals ask me out but I've basically said no for the last 9 years because I know they aren't "potential homesteaders" right off.

Family Background: I come from a very old family out of NC on Dad's side and very old family that settled the MW from the NE on Mom's. That said, it is very splintered and everyone is everywhere since the 70s. Oldest of 4 kids...legitimate kids anyway. Dad was a notorious womanizer and I've got to be careful who I date! Umm...seriously, I do. Women followed him around even in his 60s in the malls; very embarrassing.  I have no kids but because of that, have always been involved in sister's three kids' lives.

Personality: Leader, bottom line. Strong, firm and assertive. I sort of have to be with my line of work. I'm also very strong emotionally and personally. I like to know how to do everything. Can't stand lies or liars, people of weak character or those that give up. I'm the opposite. Not very tolerant of sheeple at all. And I'm nobody's servant. 

On the flip side, I adore animals and work in rescue as a volunteer. I go batty for plants and pretty scenery. And even though I'll dig all day during a "vacation day", when I'm done I make a fancy cup of hot cocoa and give myself a pedicure. I like spas and usually very wisely purchase very smart clothes. I wear heels for no reason and generally like to turn heads by looking good...then go home and swear like the sailor I am while doing home improvement. A bit of a contrast, I know.

I was one of those weird gifted kids that got kicked out of school in kindergarten for telling the kids they were stupid and reading a bodice ripper. Yep..I really did that. I'm nicer now but I still read everything and love to learn. 

Goals: Homestead...all of it. I don't trust the current state of our society and think a simpler life lived intelligently is better. I do USL now to get myself boned up on the major parts of it.

I detest the terms turn-on and turn-off. So, I do like people who are also strong, but show more patience than I sometimes do. Men who are strong in mind and will are the best. I've been accused of liking the "ugly good looking" guys. I don't think that is true since husband and annullee were totally hot but utterly useless BUT there may be some truth to it since I think "Munch" from Law and Order is a dream. I do like a person who doesn't think living simply means living without culture or softness or manners. 

What I don't want and simply couldn't live with is someone who took me for granted or took for granted that I had "a place". If not a partner then not with me. Cheaters...period. Liars...other than telling me that dinner was excellent...are out. Anyone who didn't happily put up with my babying of my house dogs (2 elderly beagles). Anyone who made me listen to country music. Also, I'm an atheist with a hard science background so fundamentalists would probably find me frustrating. 

Why do I want a mate? I'm self contained in many ways, but would still like to find that best friend and mate that I can live life with and I do want to either adopt a child or raise a child that would view me as Mom.

There are usually photos of me in my blog which is linked below but I usually don't show my whole face since it is a public blog. I'm 5'7.5", a size 8 but bigger on top (not fake) and in shape (because the military just keeps testing me!) but not fanatically so. I work for it the old fashioned way.

Okay..that's long but so not deep! Let's see what happens.


----------



## Zorro_Bones

Zorro_Bones said:


> I've been here for a while though not real active. No, no new girlfriends, only had one and that didn't work out due to distance. (3-4 hours away, I live top of PA and she lives top of NY near Batavia.) I like to raise goats, poultry, cattle. Want to raise sheep also but currently have only goats and poultry as the steer went last year along with the pigs which I swear I won't raise again until I have a pig proof barn. I like books so much that I can be classified as a Bibliophile, I also like to watch movies and play music, I bowl and am trying to play two instruments while I'm tracking down a thrid one to buy (Own Harmonica (5) and a recorder (1) tracking down a 12 hole ocarina.) I'm single, have cooking skills, and currently looking for work which I can't start until I get fencing up for my parents as I might have to move for one of the jobs I'm looking at. If anyone's interested I'll let them know more if they want to know more about me.


Nothing new really just realized I didn't put my age down. I'm 22.
Waiting to hear back from a couple places about jobs.


----------



## littlejoe

Thought maybe I should add a current picture of myself since most don't know who I am to start with. Hell! I didn't know who I was when I shaved either!


----------



## lonnie

Hi Folks, 

My name is Lonnie, I am a single 45 year old white male from central Illinois. 5'10'', 185 lbs, brown hair, and green eyes. Retired Military, I am currently raising Copper Black Marans chickens. 

Lonnie


----------



## bogtrotter

Hi, My name is Andrew. 
I live in Alaska's interior wilderness about 200 miles from the nearest road, and 15 miles from the nearest other human being. On one end of my eighty acres is a two and half mile long lake, and at the other end is the second largest river in Alaska. In the summer of 2000 I built a log cabin on the lake, with solar panels on the roof, to power a small freezer, lights, and a satellite internet system. Much of my food comes from the land. I grow a big garden, net salmon, and other fish in the river, and pick berries, mushrooms, and other wild edibles.
Every two weeks or so I travel to town for supplies and to visit friends, and once a year, usually for a couple of months, I head south to the Lower 48.
I am 62 years old, 6'2", 195lbs, and in great health. I'm looking for an adventurous woman, who would like to live a homesteading lifestyle in the Alaska bush.
I have been asked on numerous occasions why someone might want to go off into the wilderness and forsake the comforts and culture of civilization. But it is not an odd thing that a man should want to live in the wilderness. After all, we humans lived more than 99.9 percent of our existence as a species out in the wild. Through this two and a half million year evolutionary history, we became genetically, hence morphologically and psychologically, adapted to living there. To wit, hands are far more suited to grasping tree limbs and tools than shuffling paper. The mind is more suited to the variety and heterogeneity of days, seasons, temperatures, light, and darkness. The stomach meant to eat a variety of unsullied foods, differing in different seasons. The lungs meant to breathe clean air. The body meant to exercise as a consequence of doing useful physical work.
As for me, I know that my genetic hard drive crashes when I install the program which has me packed inside a city with others of my kind like a debeaked chicken in a fryer farm. After all, during those millions of years we spent out in the wild, we lived in groups of no more than perhaps twenty five or thirty intimate cooperating kinsfolk, not twenty five thousand, or twenty five million anonymous competing individuals, crowded into perpetually lit, evenly heated boxes.
Life is about difference. Day and night, hot and cold, sun and cloud, pain and joy. Difference propels. We are not alive when there is no difference, when every day is the same. Monotony is unhealthy, physically, psychologically, spiritually. Monotony is inhuman, depressing, deadly. Its why dentists commit suicide.
Out here there is never boredom. No two days are alike, no two months, no two years. In the wild every day is new. Every day the landscape changes, sun, rain, heat, wind, thunderheads, rainbows, snow on the trees, leaves on the trees, buds on the trees, birds on the trees. The lake like a mirror today, in whitecaps tomorrow, in mist the next, then frozen. 
Then there is snow. Wet snow like mashed potatoes, powder snow, sugar snow, snow frozen on top so you can walk three feet off the ground, rotten snow that won't hold a mouse.
Every day different.
Every day a surprise. We are meant for it. It is in our bones.
In the city there is so much boredom and depression, because there is so little difference, so little up and down. Same sh__, different day, as they like to say. 
I live out here both because I am fed up, and because I am fed. I live here to get away from all the ugly, evil things in the world that have resulted from humans being alienated from nature, and because of all the beautiful and good things that happen in being close to it.
Out here the choices open to the mind are unabridged by the wants of others, are unobstructed by the human collective process. But most of all there is a relationship with something more than just people. There is a connection with, and sense of place in, the rest of the universe.
Having tasted this, it would be difficult to imagine living anywhere else.
Some of my interests include writing, reading, philosophy, astronomy, contra dancing, drumming, canoeing, exploring, gardening, and self sufficiency.
Thanks for reading.

Andrew


----------



## SeedSister

My name is Angela. I am a widowed mother of a teenager. I currently reside in DFW, TX where I live, work and go to school. I am almost done with my education and then I am returning to Rains County, Texas where I look to set up a homestead on a 5-20 acre track of land. 

I am a Christian and I live by the principles of Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace University. I am a computer science major and will be working from home when finished with all my certifications. 

I love to garden, canning and preserving food, fishing, animal husbandry, vermiculture, reading, holistic medicine, writing, quilting and sewing. I have experience raising goats, cows, horses, emu, ostriches, chickens and hogs. 

I am very eager to learn, rugmaking, soap making, cheese making and how to bake bread and archery.

I have struggled with my weight for many years and in the next few months I will undergo gastric bypass. 

On my homestead I will have organic plants for sale, some produce, eggs, goats milk products, etc. I am also looking forward to setting up a local homesteaders club there. I had much success with one in NC in the 90's. 

I love to read: The bible, Countryside Mag, Homesteading books, and do-it-yourselfers and how-to's. 

Lately, I spend most of my time going to classes during the day and work second shift for a relo firm. I have been saving my pennies, nickles and dimes. I have no credit cards and the only thing I owe on is my mini-van which is half paid off. 

My Mr Right is mature, kind, loving, compassionate, intelligent, like-minded Christian man who likes children and shares the same philosophy on life and money. Someone that is a true Promisekeeper and have a passion for homesteading arts.


----------



## cimarron

hey there!

I am happy to finally be on here! 

Life is good! It is hard to describe the complicated person I am so I will start by teling you what I love:

A love:

A new baby calf discovering how to run with his tail over his back. 

The smell of the air after a fresh spring rain.

A baby horny toad!

The sound of whickering that your horse makes when he sees you coming to feed him.

The sound of a barn full of horses eating whole corn.

A down home country meal with everything home grown, from the meat to the fresh heirloom vegetables!

Dirt Roads - I have lived on dirt roads for most of my life.
_
What's mainly wrong with society today
is that too many Dirt Roads have been paved. 
There's a problem in America today, 
crime, drugs, education, divorce, delinquency,
that would be remedied if we just had more Dirt Roads, because Dirt Roads give character. 


People that live at the end of Dirt Roads
learn early on that life is a bumpy ride.
That it can jar you right down to your teeth sometimes, but it's worth it, if at the end is home... 
a loving spouse, happy kids and a dog. 

We wouldn't have near the trouble 
with our educational system 
if our kids got their exercise walking
a Dirt Road with other kids, from whom 
they learn how to get along...

Our values were better when our roads were worse! 

Dirt Roads taught patience. 

Dirt Roads were environmentally friendly, 
you didn't hop in your car for a quart of milk 
you walked to the barn for your milk. 
For your mail, you walked to the mail box. 

At the end of Dirt Roads, you soon learned that bad words 
tasted like soap. 

Dirt Roads more likely lead 
to a fishing creek or a swimming hole. 
At the end of a Dirt Road, the only time we even locked our car was in August, because if we didn't some neighbor would fill it with too much zucchini. 
_by Paul Harvey 

I am looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Cimarron


----------



## SCKYHWoman

Here goes nothing....Single, Female, 47 I think...I moved to KY almost a yr ago....4 grown children, 5 grandchildren...I have always been interested in Homesteading just never thought I would be doing it alone. 
I have a very spoiled calf that I got at 3 days old, she now is 15 weeks old...she follows me everywhere. 
I've learned lot since I moved here...Gramma taught me to milk the goats and cows....Grampa thought me to butcher the Turkeys and chickens...

Gramma says I need to do more than work all day and come home and work on chores, and spoil the grandchildren when they are here...She says I need to make friends and what ever my 90 yr old Gramma wants she gets.....Hey I have a good since of humor too.....


----------



## conscious

Hello,

My name is Paul. I'm 41, live in northwest Indiana. No kids and never been married. 

A few years ago, I bought almost 2 acres out in the sticks and am currently building (75% done) a small super energy efficient passive solar house. For pics go to: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]. I also have started a garden/berry patch and fruit trees. I plan to do a little market gardening although music is my first love so hopefully most of my income will come from writing and performing. 

I'm really into personal/spiritual growth but am not religious. I spend a good amount of time daily in meditation as this has been the key to my growth. I really love nature and travelling although I haven't been anywhere for a year and a half. 

I'm really hoping to meet a like-minded woman who shares my values.

Thanks for reading and thanks for having me on this list.


----------



## CamM

Hey. Thought I'd post this up here because it can't hurt. I'm Cameron, 19, living in good ol' Maryland. Not really looking for a relationship, but hoping to strike up a conversation with somebody with similar interests. Basically now my life is consumed with getting out of college--majoring in construction management. Some of that's in my profile. Want to move up to North Dakota in a couple of years because I like the land and right now a lot of it's cheap--400 bucks an acre or so, and I'm wishing it stays that way until I can make the downpayment.
Eventually want to become a shepherd and grow most of my food, live in a sheep wagon or sod/straw bale house. 
Sounds lofty, doesn't it? Yeah, I guess I'll learn what's possible and what's not in the coming years. 
Feel free to send a reply no matter who you are.


----------



## CountryBlues

I have been on HT for a long while but never took the time to post here.

A wee bit about me... I am a 40 yr old single mom of 4 wonderful kids. My oldest are in college and my younger two live with me. My life at the moment is about finding my way in the big new world. I have had 3 bad relationships and not eager to repeat the experience.I enjoy reading, writing, crocheting, sewing, hunting, fishing, camping, swimming in the lake, just about anything outdoors. I shoot pool once in a while, but don't like the bar scene, no time for it really. I would really enjoy making friends with someone who enjoys the same things.

I have a worked all my life and have basically supported myself and my kids alone, been with someone it seemed I pulled the lion's share quite a bit. I have no regrets,as those experiences have made me into the fun loving, sharp witted, love to laugh lady I am now.

7 months ago I finally took the plunge and moved out of town to the country where I BELONG! I was raised out away from everything but unfortunately life has a way of taking you away from all you know and putting in a place you just barely exist. I no longer want to exist, I want to grow and want to see my children enjoy the benefits of the country.

I live in Oklahoma and have all my life. I love it here and would love to meet people who live around the same area as I do.

I would like to start a garden-- tomatoes, pepers, onions, okra, cukes,maybe green beans--something small to start with. I will be asking plenty of questions so please be patient with me 

Please feel free to ask me questions as I am honest and would expect the same from you. Don't let location be a factor, never know who is out there.

Have a beautiful day!

Rema


----------



## elkwc

Hi I've been on Homesteading Today for over a year but have never spent any time on this site. Found it today and thought I would give a brief profile of myself. I'm 55 and have always been a countryboy. I was raised on ranches and live in a small town in SW KS. I have a wide variety of interests. Like the outdoors, most animals, vegetable gardening , antiques , sight seeing , have trained horses and lots more. I don't need the fancy things in life. Have a strong Christian belief and would like to find that special lady to share my love of the Lord and the country with. I have raised cattle, chickens and horses. I have two acres where I live and have been employed at my present job 34 years. Look forward to retiring before long and just living the good country life. I'm not a person who like big crowds or big cities. I can visit for a day or so and then ready to return to the country. 
I believe in honesty, good morals and ethics. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Have a prosperous New Year and God Bless JD


----------



## tamatik

just went thru the profiles..wow..theres some real beautys on here. and a whole buncha manly men..
I,m Gord..Moved back to northern ontario from bc last yr and have 12 acres bush that I live in a small cabin..haul water..no indoor plumbing.
5'11" about 220lbs. long hair..gone on top..white beard.
not divorced yet but wife lives in oregon. One son zeke lives back in BC and daughter crystal lives a few hrs south of me.
I have 2 cats and am not a dog lover..smoke, drink, fish ,hunt, and love to garden..I especially like greenhouses. I have built a couple doozies.

life lesson. when youre out on a new atv trail in late fall and the terrain ahead looks like a field..stop.. and chek it out. I didnt and went thru the ice and all my clothes froze solid b4 I finally got out and back to the shack..hurt my back for a few weeks..sheesh ..stupid is as stupid does.
I,m not a people person and very distrusting of gov and regulations. when folks first meet me they often are apprehensive.. I guess I look intimdating or angry.. I,m just different. no cookie cutter here

I had a small farm in manitoba and the drs tell me that I havent been "rite" since it burned down..I just never got over it. dont no why or how to. I guess thats baggage.
Collected antique clocks for many yrs.
Love animals and try to avoid interaction with humans at all cost. I,m told I,m negative but I chose to believe that life experience has shown that there are very few trustworthy folks out there.
I love to laff and make jokes about everything. a sense of humor is so necessary in todays twisted space.
I read once..

holes have been left in my life
by people who had to go
some were forced
some died
and others just wanted to leave.


----------



## anette

Been on HT for less than a year. I feel the need to simplify my life and this is a good place to learn.

Married twice, one divorce after 10 years of infidelity (his). Then widowed in August 08. Might seem like I am not giving the respect due to my late husband, but you would have to know our story to understand.

I have a profile on plenty of fish, ohblueangel66, its a good description of who and what I am. I told someone the other day, where ever you meet me, you have met me. I am the same person at work/home/church/play. 

Trained as an RN, just taking a break from it now. Hope to get back some day, but my head needed a rest.

anette


----------



## Zorro_Bones

So here's an update.

Currently no new dogs, a few new cats, (one in the process of taming.)
No highland Cattle, no new goats, no sheep, no soap (As in soapmaking)
Single still (Not a problem yet.) No land of my own, (Found some but it's in town building lots.  ) Have started to practice playing instruments and started practicing voice again, which is good.
Have switched churchs and have become very active with the current one will be going to the Men's Adventure up in Binghamton NY this year with them.
Still active with the CAP and am in the process of becoming a 4-H leader. (actually happening!) Also no rabbits of yet.

What I'm hoping will happen soon (so to speak.)
Losing some weight. (Believe me I need to lose some, and i tought when my family moved to the country I would lose weight! instead I gained it!)
Find a girl/woman (which is the apropiate term?)
get a job.
get a house in the country, or if it is to be a small garden in the back yard of a house in town.
Also get those animals.
All in all I'm hoping to married by the time I'm 25 as I'm going to be 23 by the end of Feb. I have about 2 years Lord willing. (my time not His, of course if He says different then it must be.)


----------



## bogtrotter

bogtrotter said:


> Hi, My name is Andrew.
> I live in Alaska's interior wilderness about 200 miles from the nearest road. On one end of my eighty acres is a two and half mile long lake, and at the other end is the second largest river in Alaska. In the summer of 2000 I built a log cabin on the lake, with solar panels on the roof, to power a small freezer, lights, and a satellite internet system. Much of my food comes from the land. I grow a big garden, net salmon, and other fish in the river, and pick berries, mushrooms, and other wild edibles.
> Every two weeks or so I travel to town (59 miles)for supplies and to visit friends, and once a year, usually for a couple of months, I head south to the Lower 48.
> I am 62 years old, 6'2", 195lbs, and in great health. I'm looking for an adventurous woman, who would like to live a homesteading lifestyle in the Alaska bush.
> I have been asked on numerous occasions why someone might want to go off into the wilderness and forsake the comforts and culture of civilization. But it is not an odd thing that a man should want to live in the wilderness. After all, we humans lived more than 99.9 percent of our existence as a species out in the wild. Through this two and a half million year evolutionary history, we became genetically, hence morphologically and psychologically, adapted to living there. To wit, hands are far more suited to grasping tree limbs and tools than shuffling paper. The mind is more suited to the variety and heterogeneity of days, seasons, temperatures, light, and darkness. The stomach meant to eat a variety of unsullied foods, differing in different seasons. The lungs meant to breathe clean air. The body meant to exercise as a consequence of doing useful physical work.
> As for me, I know that my genetic hard drive crashes when I install the program which has me packed inside a city with others of my kind like a debeaked chicken in a fryer farm. After all, during those millions of years we spent out in the wild, we lived in groups of no more than perhaps twenty five or thirty intimate cooperating kinsfolk, not twenty five thousand, or twenty five million anonymous competing individuals, crowded into perpetually lit, evenly heated boxes.
> Life is about difference. Day and night, hot and cold, sun and cloud, pain and joy. Difference propels. We are not alive when there is no difference, when every day is the same. Monotony is unhealthy, physically, psychologically, spiritually. Monotony is inhuman, depressing, deadly. Its why dentists commit suicide.
> Out here there is never boredom. No two days are alike, no two months, no two years. In the wild every day is new. Every day the landscape changes, sun, rain, heat, wind, thunderheads, rainbows, snow on the trees, leaves on the trees, buds on the trees, birds on the trees. The lake like a mirror today, in whitecaps tomorrow, in mist the next, then frozen.
> Then there is snow. Wet snow like mashed potatoes, powder snow, sugar snow, snow frozen on top so you can walk three feet off the ground, rotten snow that won't hold a mouse.
> Every day different.
> Every day a surprise. We are meant for it. It is in our bones.
> In the city there is so much boredom and depression, because there is so little difference, so little up and down. Same sh__, different day, as they like to say.
> I live out here both because I am fed up, and because I am fed. I live here to get away from all the ugly, evil things in the world that have resulted from humans being alienated from nature, and because of all the beautiful and good things that happen in being close to it.
> Out here the choices open to the mind are unabridged by the wants of others, are unobstructed by the human collective process. But most of all there is a relationship with something more than just people. There is a connection with, and sense of place in, the rest of the universe.
> Having tasted this, it would be difficult to imagine living anywhere else.
> Some of my interests include writing, reading, philosophy, astronomy, contra dancing, drumming, canoeing, exploring, gardening, and self sufficiency.
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Andrew


----------



## ladybug

Okay, I'm a soon to be divorced mom of 4, 33 years old, 244 pounds, 5'3, Auburn hair, just moved from Louisiana to Georgia where I grew up. Hoping to find someone mature who knows what they want from life, age isn't important at all. I am a christian but I do not currently attend church. I love animals, I've raised chickens,Turkeys,Guinea,Bunnies,Goats,Horses,ect.. and it is tough not having animals after so many years with them. I'm no expert on anything really but I have always wanted to build my own home or live farther out in the country than I've ever been able to. I love almost anything outdoors. I like fishing, want to go hunting but never have hunted for anything larger than a squirrel lol, Reading, Seeing new places(scenic drives, walking wilderness trails,ect),computers-I play WoW, I love all kinds of music although I don't like rap, music is something I take seriously and I love to sing-I am a country girl at heart. I have read anything I can get my hands on about homesteading but there are many things I've never been able to do yet but I have always wanted to learn- such as pressure canning =D. I have had a garden for years and have done decently well with it even though it was organic and the bugs drove me batty as well as marauding goats breaking into the fence all the time  Would love to find someone who loves the country life like I do and likes kids. Also looking for pen pals too  My Yahoo is [email protected], would love to hear from anyone


----------



## Enigmatic_one

41, DWM (X2), 2 kids, 6', 170#, Been down a hard road but am not giving up. My life revolves around my kids. If you have recently heard a CW song on the radio that refers to "..would you take a bullet for your kids...." I would take all of them, and any of them for my kids and their future. I don't know what I am looking for specifically, but I cannot help what my brain chemistry likes. I am looking for a lady first, height not important (average is ok), weight in the normal band 110-130 or so. 

I would like a lady who respects her self, is neat, well groomed and doesn't indulge in excess of types (no drugs, no addictions of all kinds(gambling peer pressure, shopping, credit cards.......), no booze, and prefer that she not be a smoker). I can't handle any more psych cases, codependant personalities. I would like someone who is honest enjoys the outdoors is mature, self disciplined, and secure in her own mind ( I have had enough of destructive insecurity mental cases, you either know who you are and are comfortable in that or you are a mess). I am done being a "fixer" for people who need some one to define themselves by, it just doesn't work in the end.

I want a lady who can understand that she may come second to my kids, whom I don't spoil or cater too because they must understand that life is not composed of demands they can make based on what their friends and peers have or do. I have discipline rules that I enforce with them because I don't want my kids to embarrass themselves as they grow up or me as I try to help them to become responsible, intelligent, determined, and caring adults. Acceptance of my kids as the focus of my life and my conditions is not negotiable.

I get it that these things may turn people off, but if they understand why these things are important to me then they will understand that the future of all our kids lives not in being liberal or neglectful of our kids, but in being caring loving and mentoring parents first and foremost to raising respectable and respectful generations. I am part of a solution, not part of the problem.


----------



## rs38bj

Well I'm a soon to be hopefully, homesteading guy who is 27. My attitude and possible lifestyle in the woods makes it easy to scare off women, let alone if you throw in my political and religious leanings. So let's give this a shot. 

Right now as far as homesteading, I don't have the land resources where I'm living to do much so I have only practised the things I look forward to doing full time in the future. 

I have 56 acres of land that is at the moment unusable until I have an access road built and thus far it has rained nearly every day this spring and intends to do so for the next week straight too, so they can't build my road til the rain goes away!
When they do, I have in mind a very simple primitive lifestyle, whereas I have already been practising the use of hand tools and hand powered equipment. I want to live a self-sufficient lifestyle requiring as little as possible external resources and supplies, especially modern things, though if I found "the right woman" the particulars of that could be worked out. I am just very like the Amish in my attitude that so much of modern technology and lifestyles takes away from the things that really matter. Plus all that stuff costs money to buy and take care of! Anyway I've searched high and low for a woman who appreciates the wilderness experience, hard work, and understands the value of doing things the way they use to be done. 
I don't drink, smoke, or use other drugs and I'm a very reserved kind of person usually who prefers the homelife and time spent with the people that are important. And I have no idea what's going on in sports, tv, movies and popular music no clue.
Also I have no idea how to put a photo on here 
Anyway hi


----------



## Robin1961

Robin1961 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Robin, I am a 47-year old single mom from North Little Rock, Arkansas. I have two sons, ages 23 and 16. My oldest is married, and my youngest just moved in with his father a couple of months ago.
> 
> I am of Hispanic, Cherokee, and white descent. I have dark brown hair, olive skin, and brown eyes. My hair is currently shoulder-length, but I am growing it out long, and plan to put it in a "bun" on top of my head, or a long braid down my back.
> 
> I would love to someday own my own place with a bit of land. I love nature, and I love being outdoors. I am also into crafts, I love to sew, quilt, and crochet. I am also openminded enough to try soapmaking, candlemaking, and knitting. LOL
> 
> I'm on this website at the suggestion of a married friend of mine who just can't stand the idea of my being single. Also, I have sons and other family members who would like to see me happy. Plus, I have found a wealth of information at HT, and not just on the singles forums.
> 
> But the main question is - do I WANT to be happy? The answer is yes. For me, happiness is something that one works for, it is not something that is dropped off in a cute little package on your doorstep, and you waltz off into the sunset like Cinderella.
> 
> I believe in the beauty of Mother Nature's sunrise and sunset. I believe that above the storm clouds of life exists a God who very much wants us to have a mate, and to know love. I am seeking long-term and monogamous. I don't believe in making a party out of love, even though, on occasion, I have been known to be playful.
> 
> I would like to find someone who is spiritual, but not necessarily religious, one who believes in God, and believes in the power of prayer.
> 
> I would like to find an old-fashioned guy who still believes in romance, and who still believes in opening doors. I have a strong work ethic, and even though I am not currently employed, I still like to keep my days busy. I want to find someone who isn't afraid of a little hard work. I would like to meet someone who is down-to-earth with a great sense of humor.
> 
> What do I have to offer? I can cook, and I prefer to make things from scratch. I would rather stay at home with a good movie and snuggle than to actually go out to dinner somewhere. I love thrift stores, trading for things you need, and making it for yourself. I don't like to go to the mall and shop. I consider Wal-Mart the ultimate in extravagence. And, I'm still a little bit easy on the eyes. LOL
> 
> So, here's hoping. If nothing ever happens for me, then I will consider myself to be blessed richly for having so many male as well as female friends.


Well, I am taking myself out of the singles forum. The reason? It is because lribookend and I are now a couple. We never would've met had it not been for the insistent personality of one of my married best girl friends.

And, lribookend is a great guy. So for those who have about given up on love, just hang on, because it is waiting just around the corner.


----------



## Guest

Robin1961 said:


> Well, I am taking myself out of the singles forum. The reason? It is because lribookend and I are now a couple. We never would've met had it not been for the insistent personality of one of my married best girl friends.
> 
> And, lribookend is a great guy. So for those who have about given up on love, just hang on, because it is waiting just around the corner.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I am taking myself out of the singles forum, also. Robin1961 and I are together, and we are very happy. I waited 53 years to find the woman of my dreams. She is worth the wait. All I can say to everyone is, be patient, keep your standards high, don't settle for less than you deserve, and trust in God to help you find the right person. That person is out there somewhere, you just have to keep looking. Good luck to everyone in their search.


----------



## Skittles2u

Hi everyone, thought I'd finally try to be a little less shy. I checked to see how long I'd been a mostly lurking participant and it's been 4 years ! wow ! 

Wouldn't it be great to find someone with similar interests and desires. I'm a country gal, that would love to relocate and have some chickens, turkeys, garden and maybe a small farm. I've raised chickens for eggs before as well as turkeys for Thanksgiving.

I like making my own soap. amazed at what lye and oil make! 

Would love to be more proficient at canning food. I like dehydrating, and make some pretty good beef jerky if I do say so myself.... I also make an apricot jam, you know its good when people ask for it. I also made watermelon (rind) pickles, I remembered them from when I was a kid. 

I'd love to be able to make chicken and dumplings for someone who remembers and enjoys them. 

Guess it sounds like I do lots of cooking. I enjoy handcrafts as well and finally learned how to knit this year.

Hoping to find a loving man who enjoys evenings at home talking or maybe playing backgammon or cribbage, its nice to just have small talk while playing for fun.

Please dont be shy, say hello and see if there is a connection. I would hope you like pets, as I have a few... some birds (that talk)... and a small dog... that I wish would warm up to people faster than he does.


----------



## PulpFaction

Hm, so I joined this forum to ask some questions about developing markets for goods (particularly rabbits) and then ran across this. Since I'm on match.com and yahoo personals and probably some others (I think it was a long night with a bottle of wine after another bad date that prompted the spree,) I guess I might as well say something on here.

I currently live in a small town in Alaska where I started a one-page newspaper this February. This fall, I am going to be beginning my undergraduate degree in Liberal Arts from the University of Mississippi (I grew up in Memphis, so it's close to family and a good school for my interests.) I'm looking into either taking a year of online courses and continuing to work here this fall/winter, or deferring until next year because I just can't stand to leave this amazing summer we're having, and, besides, I need to put some salmon away.

Hm, I grew up home schooled on the banks of the Mississippi just North of Memphis. Raised very independently and it stuck--hard headed as they come, but through lots of practice I've learned to bite my tongue when things devolve into straight argument. I got into 4-H as a child and was given a set of Foxfire books and between the two of them, they instilled a pretty solid interest in homesteading and being self-sustaining. Since then I've dabbled in chickens, rabbits, goats and gardening and have studied a lot of models for making a living off of a small homestead which I fully intend to implement, and supplement with freelance writing or publishing some kind of small magazine or newsletter.

I'm very interested in building my own house/cabin off the grid and hope to have the opportunity to experiment with a lot of different forms of alternative building practices including cobb, hay-bale, and MAYBE even glass bottles, depending on what climate I end up obtaining the ability to build in. I currently live in a tiny 14-foot tin can trailer from the 50's or 60's, and am comfortable living without electricity and running water. I don't mind the idea of similar living arrangements while building, or even more long-term living in a yurt or teepee or wall tent.

I guess a caveat for the typical homestead-minded guy might be that I do currently vacillate wildly from wanting to settle down and put what I know to the test, and wanting to travel more and learn first hand from others. I haven't yet had the opportunity to work with and learn from other farmers and I think that first hand knowledge and fellowship is important, as are the relationships and networks you develop.

I also think it might be wise for me to indulge a little longer in my love of hiking and camping and rafting and such before getting too tied down to a homestead, so if that's kind of where you are and you think you might enjoy some seasonal employment in fun places while saving up for homesteading expenses in a few years, drop me a line...I enjoy good conversation, trying new foods (especially game, lately,) a nice bottle of wine or a good brew (ever done any home brewing?) and, hmm, a guy that will take me fishing or camping and doesn't mind putting some dimes in the jukebox at the local dive is kind of right down my alley.

Hmm, this is all quite unorganized. Oh, here's some basic stuff: 24 years old, about 5'9", about average weight for my height, I think. Dark brown curly hair and greenish eyes.

Cheers,

Rachel 



The dog, Muppet, 3 yo Airedale mix rescue.



Cold winters in AK, but even a Southern girl can handle it if they have to.

 

Campfire duck.

 

Dog sledding with friends on the glacier.


----------



## AutumnWolf

37 yr old Lady looking for a homesteading partner.
*Living in the country
*Gardening as a source of food
*Raising chickens
*Hunting game for food (bonus points if you can cook it well)
A man who seeks honesty, loyalty, fun, affection, and laughs - and will give the same in return - will reap this bountiful harvest. I like all kinds of music from alt,Jazz and country don't like rap or heavy metal(some is ok) I also like 
The Waltons	Hiking boating	camping Would like to learn dutch oven cooking	hunting
fishing	emergency preparedness board games
museums	travel	family road trips
gardening	off-grid living	self-reliance
country living	alternative energy community service/events
scrapbooking	photography rodeos


----------



## anokagrassland

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/h...ssland/009.jpg

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/h...ssland/224.jpg

Hello, I'm a 37 year old divorced father of two. I live in the hills of northern Nebraska on a small grass farm. Ten miles to the south is the Niobrara River a wonderful river for canoeing, fishing or just a day at the "beach". Ten miles north is Lake Francis Case which is huge. I raise grass finished beef and lamb and have been working on establishing a horse rescue. I'm a carpenter/contractor by trade and that has been paying most of the bills. I'm also a pretty good mechanic and a fair welder. My degree is in Geo-Studies and Business. I love the country life and would rather stay home and do things on the farm. I plant a garden every year and milk a cow most summers. Though this summer neither of the dairy cows here were agreeable! I do a little cannning when I can spare the time. I would like to get away from the contracting and make my living from the farm or at least from the farm workshop. I think for an agrarian relationship to work it needs to start with common direction and then build from there.


----------



## woodswalker21




----------



## roachhill

I'm in the middle of building a log cabin on a hilltop in Northcentral Pa. as the first step on the path to building a proper homestead. I hope to find a nice girl to join me in the simple life so when the cabin is ready there will be a lady of the house. I'm 39 yrs old with a 13 yr old daughter. I'm short at 5'5" with more of a Santa shape than I would like but the pounds are leaving slowly as I work on the new home. I just want to be truthful so no one will be disappointed. I'm a Christian but I don't belong to any church because they seem so phony and disingenuous. I'm also a biker. I ride a Harley and wear leather so if that's not your thing you probably won't like me. I don't smoke or do drugs and seldom drink alcohol. I deliver trucks when I need money but I'm trying to get away from truck driving as I get more into a self sufficient lifestyle. On the outside chance anyone is interested you can see a picture of me and my cabin at http://www.myspace.com/roachhill 
that's www.myspace.com/roachhill if I didn't get the link inserted properly. Feel free to leave a message if you like. I don't bite and I like to get mail.


----------



## Elevenpoint

....down in the far southern ozarks of missouri....now I do have electricity and running hot and cold water, 21 acres that is pasture and wooded, outbuildings, house that is modern so to speak....turning this farm into a self-sufficient place that will pay for itself and sustain itself.....fenced, ponds, and plenty of wildlife. I am a builder by trade, so I have a few projects going on here.....new deck, covered porch, and greenhouse is next...
About myself, well....48 last month..6' 3" tall, 220#, yes..I believe in God, always will...I have certain principles and values that I live by and define me...no, I don't drink, do drugs, gamble, go to strip bars, etc., so I would prefer someone that has the same values, and no, I am not better than anyone else....if I would go back,I could find a night where I did all four...
I don't think I am looking per se...I think it would be great to have someone that shares the same values that you have and to have someone that is on your side as two are better than one.....man was not designed to be alone.
I have two twin girl dogs, Abby and Ally...two cats, Boogs and Itsy, who were boyfriend and girlfriend, went to the vet...and are now friends...
So , if you are around my age or not, want to have more kids or not, drop me a line and we can talk....I have yet to find anyone that is commited to this and marriage....there has to be a few....


----------



## LoonyK

I just signed up recently since its winter and don't have much going on, lurk on the forums every now and then in the past year. I'm a single christian white male looking for a christian woman to start a family and homestead with. I'm 5'11", 27 years old, and around 175 pounds and am healthy and active. 
I live with my parents on their farm and help take care of farm animals. I spend alot of my time pursuing my permaculture hobbies and working in the dirt, whether its gardening, planting trees, or digging ponds. I like hunting, fishing, and foraging while out in nature. I rarely spend any time in urban areas and am somewhat of a hermit. I'm into living frugally and into voluntary simplicity.


----------



## arcticow

Sorry, completely sold out... to bostonlesley!


----------



## farmgal

Hi, single lady 40 here. 75 acres in new york. my hobbies are horseback riding, streetbikes, 4wheelin dirtbikes, family and friends are valued much. no debt as of now, one son still at home. I dont like having too many animals, as I really enjoy getting out to see the world now and then. I do all the homesteading things; garden, can, raise a pig or 2, make homemade wine. Toying with the idea of transplanting to a warmer climate. 
On a typical summer day you will find me on my horse in some far off mountain, like the enchanted mountains of ny, When I can get others to join, you will find me on my motorcyle in south dakota or who knows where...

me









my second home


----------



## conscious

farmgal said:


> Hi, single lady 40 here. 75 acres in new york. my Toying with the idea of transplanting to a warmer climate.


Wow. I seriously would have thought you were about 30! I'm thinking about heading southwest myself. Good luck.


----------



## rkintn

haypoint said:


> I'm 57 year old man, active with lots of interests. I've lived in a very rural area in Michigan's U.P. I retired from one State job, was a supervisor in a Prison for 28 years. I've raised most types of livestock and worked draft horses for the past 25 years. Conservative. Been divorced for a couple years, after nearly 30 years. Two boys, grown and married. I'm a licenced building contractor. I've recently started another job for the State that is much less stressful than Prison work. I like to cook and am building a reputation for my apple pies. Am more familiar cooking on a wood stove, but can make do on gas or electric. I like to garden and have 1000 apple trees started, in buckets. I had good success grafting over 100 different varieties onto my rootstocks. Also starting a vineyard, also still in buckets. Would like to get horses again. Not looking to "hobby farm", but getting as close to Homesteading as is possible. Easy to be with, can keep up my half of a conversation, patient. Enjoy cutting and splitting firewood, milking a cow, baling hay and laying in the grass, watching the clouds. I'm kind hearted and easy to figure out, I can speak from the heart, 'cause everything that's there is real. Not interested in TV. Do a fair bit of walking and biking.
> Looking for a friend with like ideals. I don't want your drama, get your head together, first. Don't plan on running to Wal-Mart twice a week. Hard work shared together has its own rewards. Now on a less serious note...
> My commercial operation depends on several projects. My Pony project is my old standby. I buy ponies in the spring when the childrenâs Dads are running short on hay. I can get them at the best prices then. Also, I search the âTo Give Away to Good Homeâ ads. I then lease the ponies out to a carnival that has them well exercised by walking circles at the fairs. They generally hit 50-60 fairs in a summer. Iâm also able to pick up the unsold treated GM seed corn for cheap late in the spring. I use that to fatten up the ponies, come Fall. Once Iâve got them fattened up, I butcher them for sale on the black market to some local French-Canadians. The organs I sell thru a Wiken web site. The remaining bones, head and hide are fed thru my Pit Bull puppy mill. Often times the ponies come with saddles, bridles and pink tail bows that I sell on ebay.
> Iâve also brought in 4 older mobile homes. I set hay bales around as skirting. Since they arenât hooked up to a septic, the hay helps absorb the moisture and Iâve been getting a nice crop of some sort of mushroom that Iâve been selling at my local Organic Farmerâs Market. Iâve rented the trailers out to 8 illegal alien families. Works out good, if they donât pay the rent I threaten to report them. My neighbors donât seem to like the setup, so I just tell them they should have built somewhere that has zoning. Itâs my acre and I can do as I want, itâs in the Constitution, I think.
> In the Spring, I sneak onto some unused Nature Conservancy Preserve, and tap trees for sap. I cook it down to syrup by burning cut up old tires. A tractor tire, quartered will usually keep a fire all night of I bank up the coals.
> Iâve started selling my own mixture of herbicide/wormer. Itâs a mix of Monsantoâs Round-up, Dow Chemicalâs 2,4D and 2,4,5T with a squirt of Ft. Dodgeâs Ivermectain. Works for about everything. Mixed 50-50 with used engine oil, it has kept the weeds and worms out of my driveway from the house, across the creek and up to the road. This Spring, Iâm going to use it to keep the weeds away from my open water well. Iâve been putting it into old milk bottles and selling as âMonsantoâs Revengeâ at the local Flea Market. Also, works as a skin softener and sun-blocker. It continues to be a big seller, as long as I can keep the Government out of my personal business.
> Iâm trying to get the guys at the local Agricultural College to get me a batch of GM popcorn that has the genes of a wood chuckâs mammary glands so I can get self-buttered popcorn, but they wonât return my phone calls. Hey, Iâm a taxpayer, they better realize theyâre working for me.
> Iâve decided to try to beat the big guys at their game. I sell organic apple cider at the local market. I get my apple juice concentrate shipped in from the ChiComs, just like they do, but I bottle it using old milk jugs I collect from the bins at the recycle center. I figure if I donât use any pesticides in it, I can sell it as organic. Hey, it isnât like anyoneâs going to check it anyway.
> The donation cans I have set up at the taverns and gas stations, with the picture of some kid with cancer, continue to dribble in some income for me, not much, but it is steady. Wonât be long and Iâll have to switch photographs.
> This fall, I went around gathering up all the bags of leaves the city people had set at the curb. I dumped the leaves out on the way home, but Iâll never have to buy garbage bags again. Now thatâs using your noodle.
> This winter, Iâm working out a plan to use a bowling ball to form TV dinner trays into Homesteader Hats to jam the signal my Indian Runnerâs NAIS RFD EI transponder emits. Hope you enjoyed this as much as I did typing it.


 
LOL :stirpot:It's nice to put a face with the name.


----------



## Bud

I posted a short profile here about a year and a half ago, and so it is about time that I update it with more detail. I am a 27 year old guy, 6'5", 180 lbs, never married. I am currently living in southern West Virginia doing some temporary work, but I am originally from Florida. I have been planning my homesteading adventure for many years. I already own land in eastern Tennessee, and I plan to start building this summer. I am an intelligent, gentle, contemplative, and solitary individual...truly a modern day Thoreau. I enjoy hiking, kayaking, reading, cooking, and almost anything that enables me to be outdoors. I am a progressive Christian and I appreciate a diversity of beliefs. I am very interested in natural/alternative building, and I intend to build a house from earthbags or strawbales.

As you can see, everything is in place except for my companion. Although I would be content homesteading alone, lifelong companionship with a kindred spirit is something I strongly desire. With that said, solitude is much better than bad company, so I'm not willing to play games with anyone.

I am looking for someone who shares my homesteading dream. Someone who is deeply spiritual, who shares my love for nature and simple living, and who is not obsessed with a career or personal gain. Someone who is looking for lifelong companionship, not a short term emotional fling. Someone who would be content with a cozy abode deep in the woods with a small garden out front. Age is not critical...somewhere within the 21-32 range is reasonable. I like children and would like to start a small family, but I am not interested if you already have children. Send me a private message, or e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## FoxyWench

im not nessicarily looking for romance right now, but i also dont want to miss mr right if hes here in forum land so...
gonna yoink this format. 

Age: 25/female 
Astrology sign: Sagitarius with scorpio rising
Region: Connecticut BUT...im IN LOVE and want to relocate to eastern tn or somewhere similar or coastal
City/Town: Fairfeild County
Seeking: Freinds with potential for more
Height: 5'7" ish...
Body Type: BIG, (im almost 300lbs though i aparently dont look it...)
Religion: Pagan
Ethnicity: Very White lol
Smoker: NO
Drinking: occasional and never to excess
Marital Status: Single
Children: No
Education: Some College, certificate programs
Employment: Unemployed (animal behaviour major, was a zoo keeper untill laid off.)
Personal Message

Plus sized, soft spoken, Submissive.
Im Loyal, feircly...typically not jealous, i do however have my boundries.
im honest but Quiet and am working hard on rebuilding my self confidence, but it takes me a while to realy open up IN PERSON...
online however im generally a very open person about pretty much everything.
Theres certain aspects of private life however when all bets are off and wild.

im not realy "into" kids, i currently cant see myself as a parent and am not interested in parenting other peoples children...
but im absolutly an animal person.
im currently strongly involved in the chinese crested breed and have 2 right now...they are very important to me.
i specialize in baby animals however and exotics, ive rasied everything from tiny bumble bee sized parrotlets to a gorilla, tiger and hyena!
i love nature and dont mind hard work, sometimes it takes me a while to grasp a certain concept...and i tend to like to be shown how to do something a few times then left to practice on my own..but i also LOVE to learn.
im SUPER facinated by underground living.

i love gardening, primarily herbs and flowers right now, but anything where i can get in and get my hands dirty...
i can hand milk goats, and process rabbits and chickens...

im deifnatly a country girl in the making stuck in the subburbs 
I am a little bit of a romantic, i like to occasionally be spoilt, and i like occasionally to get dressed up and go out...
I love to bake, like to cook and love to create! painting, art of just a room, drawing, clay...its all fun!
im a low maintence kind of gal though...
i do love to sing, but dont like to be watched singing lol.


My Ideal Match 
I am looking for a: Male
Aged between : 28-35
Smoker : NO
Relationship : Freindship to start possibly progressing to LONG TERM and Loyal
Ideal match : he should be rough and rugged with a bit of a sweet romantic side...enjoy the "simplicities" of life, swimming in the ocean, kissing in the rain and rolling in the feilds!
he should be an "animal person" he should love animals of all kinds and be open to my tendencies to bring home orphaned litters of raccoons, or fox kits (im vector rehabber too) or a stray dog that followed me home.
i like many of the traditional roles of the home, while im not interested in barefoot and pregnant, i dont mind staying home and making dinner. he shoudl also be willing to share certain chores.

i love motorcycles and like tattoos!

im NOT interested in anyone whos idea of a fulfilling day is to spend every waking moment infront of a video game, or idea of a "romantic night" is to have me snuggle up on the couch all night while he kills zombies.
i like to watch video games however to extent, to relax is one thing, but 24/7 isnt doable anymore.

if i could choose one guy that screams yummy it would be huge jackman in wolverine origens or jerard butler. i have a HUGE soft spot for good singers and accents other than my own! australian and southern accents make me smile 

Oh and he should LOVE bigger women, im a big girl and have never been skinny, i am trying to loose weight for my health but will never be skinny, so he should love my curves at 300lbs or 200lbs and all inbetween.
and should be a tiger in the bedroom, not afraid to take charge and be prepped to try alot of new things if he hasnt already.

Body Type : he should be as tall or taller than me and strong built ideally, not nessicarily a body builder, but im not big into a keg either lol.
im also not a big fan of facial hair, tidy and neat is fine if it suits the face though.

im a rennie, and he should be open to wearing tights, breeches or a kilt 

this is me with my hair straightend, i usually wear it natural and curly though.









side note:
i am a natural red head with blue eyes, and i want to not only have a homestead i want livestock in my life, goats, ducks, chickens geese pigs, horses ect.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

I posted to this thread quite a few years ago. Looking back it's amazing how many things change...and how many don't.

I guess I am 27 now. Not sure where the last few years went, except I spent them expanding the goat herd, working on an Organic vegetable farm with CSAs and learning. Doesn't leave much time for socializing. Since bars are not my scene, it limits how one can find anyone in this small town.
I am a single 27 year old female seeking a male farmer. I live on the family farm. We have a herd of meat and dairy goats (will be kidding out around 90 head this year), dairy and now some beef cross cattle (25 head, but will be selling down to a handful), and the colony of cats. And if I don't mention my sister's turkey who lives with us, KimM may point that out if she finds this!
I see myself always living on a farm with animals. I am very much a livestock person, so in some ways, my mate ought to enjoy the crop side more. It would make for a good balance.
Family is incredibly important to me and I am very loyal when it comes to family. I do not see myself leaving this area easily. In some ways looking for someone with the same connection to family makes it all the more difficult, because they would not want to leave their family either. I have two brothers, two sisters, one new sister-in-law, two neices, one nephew, and another nephew on the way.
I am a Friend (Quaker) and my beliefs are important to me and at my core. In some ways I do not think I could marry a non-Christian. It sounds so close minded and I do not mean it as such, but my beliefs are important and such a huge part of my being. In some ways I am Liberal and in others quite Conservative.
People tend to rely on me and look to me when they need help. 
Time is quickly drifting by. I want a family and I know I cannot forever stay in the comfort zone I am in now. 
If any of this peaks your interest, feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] 
It can't hurt to say Hi. If nothing comes of it, so be it. More friends never hurt anyone.


----------



## arcticow

Sorry, completely sold out... to bostonlesley!


----------



## arcticow

Sorry, completely sold out... to bostonlesley!"


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Hi all. 47 and recently Divorced. Not looking for anything serious, just to make friends, and stir up conversation. I live in Southern Missouri.

This is me about 10 years ago. Have less hair (touch more gray)and less weight now.











This was taken in Florida, just after the Hurricanes.


----------



## vepr

Hello, 34 year old divorced male with no kids. But I do love them and can see myself having a family one day. Currently on the hunt for my chunk of land to live on and off of. I have a survivalist mind set and am looking for a partner with the same.

6'5" brown hair and blue eyes. average build. BS in political science. tend to lean left socially. 

Not looking to rush anything. Friends first.


----------



## dezingg

Hi all,

Last night I stumbled across Homesteading Today and enjoyed following quite a few of your conversations while waiting for account validation. The validation greeted me this morning, which was very quick. Thanks!

Intending this as a complement, the folks here are quite a bunch of characters! Many of you have obviously been writing to each other long enough to be fairly comfortable with each other's comments.

I'm impressed by the warmth of the openness, the fun-loving teasing and the usefulness of the answered questions by folks who have already faced the question themselves. 

My interests match the homesteading and alternate energy themes. But coming from a town that's grown to 25,000+ people, I'm amazed by the farming and ranching activities that some of you have been doing everyday as a matter of course. You remind me of my cousins in North Dakota who also ranch and farm. My late father even grew up on acreage in ND, but back then they were struggling even before the Dust Bowl years. After struggling for years and then losing everything, he wanted nothing more of ranching and farming. Things improved after the depression and my folks did well enough in town.

I'm a 54 year old male and I fondly remember the days growing up in Atascadero, Calif when the town had less than 7,000 citizens. When we finally got to about 15,000 folks in the big cities decided we were big enough for them to move here. Like I said, the town is over 25,000 and still growing.

Unforeseen (by me anyway) problems, forced me to start over in 2000. I bought some acreage that no one else wanted and got that paid off last year, but haven't been able to make any headway on decent housing. I'm off grid and trying to provide even limited creature comforts has cost more than I planned.

I'm a bit too much of a dreamer and am learning a bit late that turning bare property into a home takes more planning, work and money than I assumed at the beginning. I'm lucky that I'm in California 20+ miles from the coast and about halfway between Los Angeles and San Francisco. Well, lucky weather wise, but not so lucky with fairly expensive building permits and inflated property values.

As far as interests go, I like genealogy, computers and reading when I'm indoors. I'm generally fairly curious about most anything. And enjoy getting my hands dirty fussing with things when I'm outdoors. Every once in a while I escape on day hikes.

I haven't been very successful with relationships. I haven't been deliberate enough to pick someone who is a good match and haven't been able to forge a lasting relationship. Of course by now I've spent more time on my own than otherwise. I've got the nice guy routine down pretty well, but between my shortcomings and stubbornness, relationships are difficult. Then add my current living conditions into the mix and it would take a fairly unique woman to even consider it. And after the most recent relationship failure last year, I'm not willing to try again until other areas of my life get a bit more comfortable.

Well, it looks like I've written too much again. Sorry about the gloom and doom stuff.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to joining in the discussions here and there at Homesteading Today. My knowledge in many of the topics here is somewhat more theoretical than practical, so I'll really appreciate hearing what works for others when things are being discussed. (And I'll try to avoid giving theoretical suggestions that have no chance in you-know-where of working in an expressed situation.)

best wishes to all,
Dave


----------



## collegeboundgal

I can believe I'm doing this...but here goes.
I'm 28. I live on a farm where I do most all the work on top of a 40+ hr job where I get to work evenings (respiratory therapist). I raise calves, goats, chickens, and have a horse among other critters. I garden, when the weather doesnât flood me out. Iâm not fat, but not a twig either. I can enjoy most anything or at least find the joy in it. Except scrubbing toilets. 
Iâm newly divorced from a man that decided after we were married he didnât want kids after all. Iâm a happy person by nature and canât help but laugh when it seems everything is going wrong. 
I have many different interests and none of them seem to mix well with the others. I like the ânight on the town with the girlsâ scene but I have a farm where I have to get really dirty. I want to go to an opera some day because I like that sort of music, and can sing along with just about every country music song I even like the fast pace of rap and alternative music. (not a big heavy metal fan).I like going to the movies and LOVE to dance, or try to. I go to the sand dunes in Oklahoma to ride 4-wheelers and horse back ride around here if I can get the time. 
Well thatâs all I can think of. I might get braver and post a pic later.


----------



## Cynsofdm

Hiya,

I'm new to the forum. This may be telling on myself a bit but I actually found it while looking for homesteading singles *blush* I'm not a homesteader yet, but I've been gearing most everything in my life towards it for the past 6 years. First I started a garden in my yard, learned to can, make soap, buffed my crochet skillz, then I went out and got an associates degree in Horticulture. I worked landscaping for a university for a year and a half trying to get in and get a bio degree, but that didn't work out. So the next step was joining AmeriCorps. I work in The Florida State parks. I am part of a traveling team that camps at parks all across N. Florida and does all sorts of jobs for the parks... learning lots about chainsaws, burning, and carpentry for the moment. 

Anywho, it struck me the other day that I'm preparing myself for my destination, but looking in entirely the wrong places for a life mate to join me on the journey. The thing is that I'm kind of unconventional. I mainly hang in the goth/industrial scene. I like the aesthetic and music, but mainly the folks in that crowd just look at me as if I'm insane when I talk about homesteading. On the flip side most of the hippy or county folks that I've met who might be interested in homesteading aren't interested in a gothy Universal Unitarian-pagan pansexual libertarian chick. 

So in essence I'm looking for someone who above all is open, honest, loving, and willing. Someone that doesn't think it's crazy to want to live on a farm and be self-sustaining, but wont scoff at the fact that I tend to crochet skulls on everything.

so er yeah...
BTW:
Age: 28
Hight: 5'2
other questions just ask.


----------



## collegeboundgal

okay, most everyone else is posting their pic's so I'll add mine. I wish I could add it to my original post but I guess "editing" is time limited, soooo...








sorry it's fuzzy. it's off my sisters' camera. this was taken Easter sunday.
and here's one of my new tiller!! (yes, the one that one of the tines is currently not working)


----------



## stonefly71

Hi all I'm a divorced father of 2 kids with whom I have full custody of.I'm 38 yrs. old 6'2" tall about 240 lbs and loosing more.I have real short dirty blond hair.Green eyes.My kids are son 8 girl is 29 months old.I got a late start making them.I've been on this site for sometime now just stepped away for awhile to take care of the family side of things.I got hurt at work in 2001.So I'm disabled.I have 2 6 inch rods and 8 screws in my lower back,and a spinal stimulator in my hip.I so much want to buy some land and move out to the sticks.anything you want to know about me just ask.Or you can find me on FB or Myspace with the same user name as on here.


----------



## rs38bj

I felt like doing this over again, although not much has changed really. 

I am 28, moving toward 29. I don't drink smoke, or partake of anything else. If I find a woman interested in homesteading, I don't care if she does, just not to a point where it hinders their life. I recently switched gears from somebody who worked 100 hours a week at 2 jobs to attempting to work for myself all together. My goal is to just work like a day laborer doing housecleaning, yardwork, odd jobs etc, so I can begin focusing energy on my homestead. 

I have 56 acres of the most beautiful land one could want to homestead with. It is completely empty and undeveloped save for the excavation I had done last year to build a road and a place to build a cabin. The place is quite remote with very few neighbors, and finally I get to start doing something with it. There's nothing out there at all, so I intend to start camping there while I'm doing some things. 

Anyway, the one thing that has changed about me in the last year or so is my attitude toward technology. For the longest time I was in favor of a shift completely away from "modernity" While I still want to live as simple a lifestyle as possible, I've realized that I am not 100% against 21st century, just believe in lots of moderation. For the most part I see technology as a tool. Like the internet- a great way to keep in touch with people, learn how to do things etc, but the problem is when you sit wasting time for hours getting nothing accomplished (and I've been all too guilty of that)  

I am not a religious or spiritual person, and I don't care if others are, so long as it isn't the primary focus of their life. I don't need any preachers, my best friend is one already and it's all I can do to deal with him! I also don't mind somebody who has kids, although I'll warn you now, I am completely against public schooling, letting kids sit around playing video games or watch tv, or just buying them anything they want. I believe in families spending real time together, whether it's doing work around the homestead, homeschooling, playing boardgames, sitting around the table at a meal, etc. Family comes first, and deserves/requires your attention before anything else in life. 

I love to smile and appreciate the simple things in life, especially those that took the hardest work to achieve. Nothing is ever appreciated if it is handed to you, and I can speak from personal experience. I like long and meaningful conversations and really getting to know somebody and appreciate them. 

Basically I am looking for somebody who is interested in starting an adventure together, who is willing to work hard in a relationship, on the homestead, and who once they enter a committed relationship, actually intends to take that for face value.


----------



## SabineHomestead

Hi All , Im mike and i live in the sabine national forest , in the East Texas Woods next to this big lake Toledo Bend , where the bridge gose a cross to louisiana . I raise a big garden , next year a truck garden too , Have dairy goats , those funny nubians , raise and train Oxen , Save The World Raise Oxen . Like to go fishin , mostly in my kayak , garage sale can be fun , found a $175 pressure canner for $15 and canning jars $4 a case . i have a digital camera but have not figured how to get the photos out of it and on the computer and then on here , but i hope too or at least get some one too:cowboy: . well if you wish to talk write back , Have A Nice Day In Are Wild Paridice ,,,, mike


----------



## rickfrosty

Anyone interested in homesteading in New England - western mtns. of ME to be precise ?
I'm in need of a female partner, but can use any partners to make a stand.
I believe we're either in a depression, or going to be, & that's when I'm feeling optimistic !
Have some housing, have some land that needs to be gotten ready for gardening & pasture - one particularly great, defensible 20 acres (fully owned), as well as other land nearby that can be used. One halfway decent sized garden now & chickens & rabbits . Area surrounded by thousands of acres of Paper Co. land open to the public, and there's a huge wilderness lake at the foot of the dead-end road my retreat is on . Close enough to walk to safest-state N.H., or Quebec. (ME is 2nd safest state by a nearly imperceptible margin, according to one report I saw - almost no crime at this point.) 
If you're a single guy, or a couple who might like to pitch in w/me I prefer you have something to contribute other than just labor - I'll talk to ya, but I don't have the wherewithal to take care of any partners who don't come their own 'preps', and some way to make at least a little income.
If you're a single woman, then I'm a little more flexible.
I am squeezing the last crap-dollars out of a declining career in Real Estate, looking forward to when I can work full time on farm/retreats - I also can set up some employment for myself & others doing odds & ends of work in resortish town nearby . I was a carpenter/builder & know all the local contractors, also have tools & experience, as well as an excavator to build cool stuff like earth-sheltered greenhouses & homes, wells, driveways, septics, etc., etc., even plow land ! See my website at SurvivalRealty.com .


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

I am re-writing this as some of my thinking and views have changed since I first posted.

I enjoy: Blacksmithing, primitive woodworking, primitive camping, making pottery, bee keeping (just learning), hunting, trapping, livestock farming, cabin building, making maple syrup, outdoor writing, gunsmithing, etc. just to name a few. Basically I am a jack-of-all-trades and definately a master-of-none.

I hold family in the highest regards and would love to have a large one someday. 

I have Christian-_based_ beliefs and morals but truly feel that alot has been re-written and created by early religious gurus who saw an opportunity for power and mastered the art. I also know that there is alot more to this world than meets the casual eye and that certain opportunities are endless if we open our minds to them.
"Evil" is a word created to explain what happens to people with huge egos and a lust for power. We create our own evils, Satan has no real power and hell is a mythical scare-tactic devised by the church.

I am thirty, divorced and get my mail at my folks house. I have no kids. 

I am not liberal but also am not completely conservative. Socialism is a bad, bad thing.

My mindset is that of a wanderer or gypsy. I would be happiest in the mountains and frontier the way they were 200 years ago.

I love music, bout the only thing I won't listen to is Screamo. 
I don't do drugs other than tobacco and alcohol.
I read more than is healthy, I think.

Looking for a girl who shares the same thinking. Must be active and outdoorsy. 

Newer picture coming soon.


----------



## goohsmom

goohsmom said:


> I'm not really looking for anyone serious right now, but since I've started hanging at this forum, I suppose I should introduce myself. I'm a 47 yo female who lives in the Metro Atlanta area. My stbx and I separated last summer/fall and I'm slowly putting the pieces of my life and my sons' lives back together. I don't currently have a homestead, although I enjoy gardening, cooking from scratch, sewing, canning, etc. I have a two-year plan to become more financially stable and then look for a suitable property that will be close enough to keep the boys involved with their friends.
> 
> I'm a Scout mom and active in our Cub Scout pack. I also work full-time as well as taking care of the household. When I have time I sew, read, make jewelry, bake, can......I love to learn new things. I'm an energy healer and Reiki master and hold regular healing shares in my home. I'm spiritual without being churchy or preachy--but I'm not particularly Christian if that makes a difference. I love animals and have a small menagerie--2 cats, a dog, a parrot, and a turtle.
> 
> If I were actively looking, I'd say I was looking for a man who didn't need a woman, but wanted someone to share his life with. Someone with down-to-earth values and spiritual inclinations. Someone who likes children, but already has his own and doesn't want to start a new family (I'm too old for that). Someone who can take care of himself without me around, but wants to have me around to share our life. Honestly, I'm still pretty raw from this separation, and right now I'd be happiest with a friend.
> 
> Anyway, that's who I am. Here's a picture from a few years ago....I haven't changed too much since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


Replying to edit my post---turns out, I had a friend and didn't even realize it. A man I've known through Scouts for 4 years or more, with kids similar in ages and similar interests and values. We've only recently realized there's more between us than friendship, and we're enjoying seeing where it might lead.


----------



## endtimesgal

I am a 66 year old single woman living in Salem Oregon. I think our economy is going to tank very soon. I want to meet other preppers/survivalists in Oregon. I have been prepping for a couple of years, but still have a ways to go. I used to live in the country when married, and like to garden, can, cook, heat with wood, and live simply and frugally. I presently live in the city, which I hate, and really do miss country living. I enjoy trying new recipes, home improvement and helping outside with projects. I love the country and mountains, especially the fresh smell of pine and fir trees. I enjoy fishing and camping, and like quiet evenings at home with a crackling fire, and a good book, or maybe watching a good movie. I am not overly political, I just want to live a simple, quiet life. I like having enough space to ensure my privacy and to have a good sized garden and some fruit trees and a few chickens for meat and eggs.

I cannot figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## titiana

I'm 26, single, female, upstate NY. Looking for friendship right now. I have 2 children, 10 and 3, both boys. I work full time as a nurse. I recently bought a house that is a "fixer-upper" that I've been working on. It's in a small town but has 3 acres, and I also own 13+ acres that borders my parents 11+ acres. I love to garden, and like being self-suffcient. Very stubborn at times, lol.


----------



## mistymomom

HI. Don't get to see many adults outside of work so I'm hoping to meet like minded people on here.
34 5'10 on the curvy side. Grey eyes, long brown hair. My daughters tell me that I am good looking for an "old" person, whatever that means.
I'm a christian but have fallen out of attending church regularly. I don't smoke or do drugs, I rarely if ever drink. 
I am a loving/caring person but have found that I have a low tolerance for BS. I have an odd sense of humor. 
I have 4 children girls ages 17, 13, 10 and a boy that's almost 2. They are everything to me. They are all different , fun and challenging in their own ways.
I like sewing, quilting, gardening, canning. I like to camp and fish also but find it hard to get away. I read a lot and have a ton of *how to * books. I would like to learn more about making soap, candles, cheese, bee keeping and raising animals.
I have always wanted to live in the country and I am slowly moving that direction. I am working on an old victorian in a tiny town and hope to move into it next spring. It's not perfect but it is paid for. It sits on a couple of lots-not sure the exact size. I also have access to 2.5 acres a few blocks away that my mother owns but doesn't use. 
Money doesn't drive me. I have a good job and it pays well for this area. I have been with them for more than 7 yrs. I work a schedule that includes every other weekend. I buy alot of things second hand. I would even if I was rich. Finding an old cast iron farm sink made my day.
A great match for me would be a kind caring man that loves children and wants the homesteading lifestyle. It would be nice to have someone pulling on the same side of the rope. Someone to stand with me even when it's not all roses. I am attracted to smart guys with a good sense of humor, even if it is a little wacky. 
I am hoping to make friends/pen pals of all kinds.
I am also an Army vet and think that women DO have a place in the military.


----------



## Qhorseman

I have been on the forum for a few weeks. I did not know this was connected to Countryside Magazine at one time. I read the Magazine for many years while in the service.

I am a DWM, 53YO. I raised two daughters by myself. Their Mum ran out on us when they were 7 and 9. They are now 21 and 23. I am retired from the U.S.Navy. I started out in the Navy as a Jet Engine Mechanic and ended up in Law Enforcement. I have a farm in Central Missouri near Lake of the Ozarks. My daughters and I have built this place from nothing. We fought our way in here the first year with a chain saw. There is now a small house and sheds and barns. Yes, Ladies, I have hot and cold running water. It is 9 miles into town, about half on dirt roads. I usually only go there once a week.

I don't know if I would be classified as a hardcore homesteader. I raise my own rabbits and chickens. I love to hunt and fish, so we eat mostly deer and elk. My daughters come thru after a hunting trip to claim their portion of the hunt. I keep a salad garden in the summer. I am a lifelong horseman, I currently breed Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds(Sport Horses, not Race horses). I am a sucker for rescue horse. I cut firewood in the winter to supplement the income. I have a friend that owns a construction company I help him out occasionally.

I was raised on a ranch in CA, worked as a cowboy in the high country before joining the Navy, Rodeo'ed a bit as a young fella.


----------



## Jerry in MN




----------



## Jerry in MN

Just a few comments to go with the pictures. These were taken in mid-August on one of the warmest days of the year, in the 90's. Otherwise my dog doesn't stick out her tongue so much. Also I usually wear a hat outside. (Maybe you figured that out )
And a few other things: I still live alone. I'm debt-free. During the summers I grow and sell strawberries and some other specialty crops. I also work away from home off and on, especially for farmers. Shut off my TV a couple years ago when the signals went digital. Heat with wood during the coldest parts of winter. Planning to build an 8' x 12' solar heater heater for my house, yet this year; already have the panels. Current project is insulating the outsides of my basement walls. So I'm into a lot of work/exercise/fun combined. Gotta get back to it.


----------



## Edward Weygandt

I am 42 yrs old, white professional male from the west coast.

I am macrobiotic vegetarian since I was a baby. 

I have a dream of buying a piece of land in the US and build a genuine american log cabin on it. 
I am interested in homesteading and organic gardening. 
I am just a simple and natural man. I am not religious. I have limited means to accomplish this dream. 
I am a professional college graduate looking to move onto off-grid lifestyle. 
I am not looking for a financially stable woman. It is fine with me if you are unemployed. However, you must be determined to intelligently use your limited resources. 
You are interested in becoming self-sufficient. 
You are healthy and you are interested in following a healthy lifestyle. That means no drugs, no alcohol, vegetarian, no extremisms, no fundamentalisms. 
You are interested in voluntary simplicity and self-sufficient lifestyle similar to the one Amish people follow. 
You are flexible to relocate. 
You are ambitious and determined to create your own business. 
You are willing to learn. 

If you feel like you want to meet, just drop me a few lines and we will chat online. We can also exchange emails: [email protected]

Thank you all !! 
Profession: Marketing and International trade consultant, writer and freelancer.


----------



## fireweed farm

Hi there, just throwing this up here- I work quite a bit and most of my spare time is spent on the farm. It's rare that I run into fresh faces let alone others with similar interests.
Will try to ad a pic below.


----------



## yankeeterrier

I'm Dianne, but my friends call me Jez. Been on this forum since back in the Countryside days, as both a single and married, though homesteading was always just _my_ thing. I'm in the process of ending my 6 year marriage and I have a 3 year old son. I have a 14 acre farm in SW Wisconsin that has a big fat mortgage thanks to my conventional soon to be ex., but am debt free otherwise. I have been a stay at home Mom with an internet boutique, but now that his father has dropped the ball, I'm going to need to get back into some type of employment.
I can be friend-ed on FB as yankeeterrier and blog at the link in my signature if you are interested in learning more about me. New friends with a like mind are always welcome!
My interests include knitting, canning, soap making, cheese making, all sorts of animals, sewing, cooking and gardening.


----------



## tealover

Hi Ya'll

Let's see....let's get the physical part out of the way.

5'8" - a little chunky, long red hair that I usually keep braided like Laura Ingalls, blue eyes, fair skin. Stout and strong. I am about to turn 45, and have never had children, by choice. 

I long for a homestead to call home. I love all animals, but especially horses. My dream has always been to have a ranch. Currently I have 2 cats which are my kids. 

I will be honest and say that I am stuck in the city (St. Louis) and have been for a while now, but I am trying to get over to Springfield MO way, closer to the hills of the Ozarks.

My mom and step dad are moving to Springfield and I want to be close enough to them as they age to be there if they need me, but not TOO close. ;-)

I am a Jill of all trades. I have completely remodeled a kitchen, including electric, plumbing, installed hardwood floors, cabinets, etc. I can also cook a mean pot of chili. I love spicy food. 

I want to become much more familiar with guns and hunting. I have never hunted but want to learn. I used to fish and used to be pretty good at it. I remember really loving it but really never had someone show me how to do it right.

My ideal situation would be to find a marriage minded man, who isn't a liar, who isn't a sheep, and has a spine. Someone who sees the reality of how our country is going and realizes that it is up to us to take care of ourselves. Someone who will appreciate my awareness and frugality as well as my abilities and my softer side. 

I am way too computer literate and spend too much time with a laptop on my lap and I would rather be doing something else, but this is currently how I earn a small income. I don't really watch TV because most of it is garbage anyway. I would rather watch a video that shows me how to harvest my own seeds, put up solar panels or dig my own well. Or spend time with friends, family, or just my other half talking about plans for the future.

I want to have chickens and try my hand at bee hives. Love power tools and big guns. Love riding ATV's. Don't mind getting dirty, but also love pedicures. 

I am a non-denominational christian, if there is such a thing. 

The perfect homestead would be a place where I didn't have neighbors who would know that I was home unless they drove up to the house. Perched up on a hill somewhere, looking down on the chickens or horses with a cup of coffee sitting on the porch swing watching the sun come up, sitting next to the man who holds my heart in his hands. Ok, I can dream...:hobbyhors

I feel weird putting this up, but wanted to share since this is supposed to be the singles section of the forum..>LOL


----------



## Tawnya

Guess I will post my profile on here as well.

I am 36, DWF, mother of 3 (13g, 11g, 9b) who is interested in homesteading, self-reliance, country living and homeschooling. 

Currently we have about a dozen layers (who aren't laying much), a pet rabbit, a spoiled dog and numerous cats (great rodent control!). We pasture raised a couple of hogs this summer, but they have already gone to freezer.

We are looking to try our hand at gardening again this summer. Had a large garden for several years, but we moved couple years ago and it hasn't worked out. Hopefully we can get something going again this year.

Have always been interested in this lifestyle - always figured I was born about a 100 years to late. LOL Wasn't till just a couple of years ago that I found out this lifestyle wasn't a thing of the past! Now we are trying to figure out how to make the dream a reality.

Look forward to meet everyone and learning more.

Tawnya


----------



## VA Shepherd

Okay, sorry, I don't usually notice the stickies, but I'm catching on. 

I'm one of the famous new weird people, greetings to you all. I'm mostly enjoying this site as a place to interact with people who don't mind farm talk; most people I meet in person find my love of sheep a bit odd. I'm female, though, nothing to worry about.  

I just spent three years in Colorado as an intern on a sustainable farm, and now I'm back home in VA making a start on my own operation. My primary focus is, of course, my sheep (23 and more on the way), but I'm hoping to expand as resources allow. The hardest part is trying to blend my burgeoning business venture with all these relatives who want to help (that is, tell me how they'd do it), but that comes with the land, I'm afraid. Believe it or not, you guys are kind of restful!

Some basics: 

I'll be 32 in March.

I'm something of a hermit, if not a full-on misanthrope.

My first word was 'outside,' and it stuck.

I'm an only child.

I'm a huge sci-fi/fantasy nerd.

I spent 4 months in Africa in 2003 and I really hope to go back someday.

I'm definitely cynical, grumpy sometimes (often), but usually very pragmatic.

I live in a rural county that hates farmers, hence the grumpy.

I'm a secular humanist and a liberal, but you might like me anyway. :lookout:

I think I've got a thick enough skin to hang out here....

Carmen


----------



## Montanarchist

I haven't been active here for a little while but figured I'd stop in now that I can actually participate in this here board. Back when I was married I was always a little bit envious of the fun you guys had in here. My intro is fairly dated now so I'll just make a little re-introduction here. 

I'm thirty-seven. A published but generally impoverished writer. I have a 95% self-sufficient, off-grid (yet modern) homestead in the Montana Rockies. I have two kids; a seventeen YO son, and a fourteen YO daughter, who spend approximately half the year in The Gulch (my homestead.)

At last count, I have twenty-one goats, fourteen chickens, two ducks, and two Labradors. I love to garden, fish, hunt and hike in the woods around my place.


----------



## Montanarchist

Ah, I'm kind of new at this but do have the excuse of getting married in my teens and staying married for almost two decades. 

Anyways, I forgot some fairly important points (or at least I think they are important.)

I'm a very eclectic and open minded person, and you should be also if you are interested. I was very political for a long time but I got better.  I consider myself something not at all entirely unlike a transcendentalist/Buddhist/Discordian, though to be honest I'm drawn to these mostly because I consider a persons religion/spirituality to be something that should be personal and all of those hold that viewpoint.

I love to read, and have an extensive personal library to support this habit. I haven't had television in over decade, but do have a TV to watch DVD's on. I'm a dog person who believes the proper place for a cat is out in the barn. If given a choice between unseen movies I will pick a foreign one every time. I love to spend large amounts of time outside, even in the winter. I am planning on going to Burning Man for the first time this fall.


----------



## hyenas

First off, I'm female and 23. I keep reading all these awesome entries and getting really excited only to scroll to the bottom...and...female. New friends are nice though. 

This year will be my first spring at my homestead. I share access to about 40 acres with another homesteading family and I own one of those acres and my house. This is my "starter" homestead and eventually (4 years?) I plan on moving further into the mountains. Hopefully not alone, because that would suck. Right now I live in almost-nowhere and am having difficulty meeting people without going to church.

I basically fall under the category of "weird hippy." But I grew up in Southern Oklahoma, so most of the hippies think I'm weird. When it comes to politics I think the entire system is bankrupt and don't get too excited about stuff. When it comes to people I try to help people help themselves. I am not of the Ayn Rand ilk. I'm not religious but deeply respect nature and animals. I'm also a vegetarian and I'm pushy about it if you're eating factory farmed meat in front of me. If you raised it yourself, or knew the people who did? Go right ahead. 

I am very laid-back. As long as you're nice to me and mine I'll like you. You don't have to think anything like me, just let me think like myself.

I read. A lot. One could even say constantly. But once the weather changes I'll be spending all that time outside. 

If you want to PM me for facebook info feel free and I promise to friend you back.

I'm not at all willing to relocate, I'm an only child and my mom is in ill-health so I'm sticking to these mountains. 

Happy spring! (Ok, it's still Feb, but I have hope.)


----------



## dustin biery

Hey everyone! I am new to the board, so thought I would share a little about myself. I am 27, and will be a college grad in May providing no traumatic turn of events. I am the only boy of four children and I live in the mountains of NW Arkansas. I purchased my first home about 4 years ago, and while it isn't what I was looking for exactly, it has been a great place to start. I enjoy anything outside (4wheelin, hunting, fishing, camping, mowing, gardening, landscaping). I also enjoy spending time with my family and friends. I grew up just north of Oklahoma city, but I was a country boy at heart and had to get away. 

I have about 2 acres of land and I keep dairy goats, chickens, dogs, cats, and fish. While I have been known to "decorate" the neighborhood with my exotic animals from time to time, I love having the animals around to watch. I am single, never been married, no children, and very opinionated. I can be found on facebook under this same name, and luckily for everyone out there, there is only one of me.


----------



## maverickxxx

well to start out i dont have my own homestead yet im going about it a little different than most i think. i have my own excavating company ive been building for the last couple years. ive been building up my buisness and inventory of machines. im just now starting looking for where i would like my homestead. so when i do find where i would like it ill be able to build what ever. i have a one year old daughter thats my world when shes with me which is half the week. i keep my self very busy just the way i am. i got no time for drama. im the idea of a what a guy is fix anything get up early open doors smart and wise funny and most of all creative. i think this quality is what sets me apart from most. by creative it ranges in many areas of my life but for this purpose ill alborate on topic specfic. well ill make up stories and senireos and tell them with much passion and description just to entertain they are usally very funny. also like vday or something like that it wont be just the normal chocalte heart and flowers. it is something totally unique and thoughtful. i dont like to fight most times i just walk away. i dont drink for the most part ill have a couple beers now and then thats about it. i dont facebook or anything like that. also you wont get me to sit and watch reality tv with you i do love to watch movies and actual tv shows. im also a very good cook and can usally come with something interesting with whats on hand. i dont grocery shop though im horrible at it i keep seeing stuff that i can make and keep filling cart. i have a year and half old pug i bring for ice cream all the time. i talk to random people frequntly standing in line in the store where ever. im a libra and seem to fit that profile pretty good except for the lazy part. i dont usally talk about something i dont know about. if dont know i look it up and find out. im 5 10 over 6 with logging boots on which i wear most of the time. and yes i got two pairs one for work and one for not. i got blue eyes. eyes are a big thing for me. they tell alot about a person i read somewhere that they are the windows to our souls which i do belive. i guess im dun with this for now. oh im 33


----------



## prairie lily

Hi everyone 
I am a 27 yo single mother of 2 young boys. At the moment I am in the midst of a huge turning point in my life. I new to being single and really for the first time building a life for myself, finding my place in this world. I have never really felt like I fit in anywhere until I found out about homesteading and joined this forum. My frugal habits, pack rat tendencies, love of gardening/preserving the harvest, shopping at 2nd hand stores etc...its all making sense now!! I know what I want to be when I grow up....a homesteader!! 
I have always lived in the country, grew up on a farm. I recently purchased a small house with a woodstove (Yay!) with a large lot, on the outskirst of a small town. Its so perfect for me. Although would have loved an acreage out of town, or to just leave everything behind and move the wilderness of northern Canada and truly embrace the homesteading life...*sigh*... another day, another time. 
What I am looking for is some good quality friends who have the same intrests as me. I think I would be lying if I said I wasn't looking for that special guy and a romantic relationship. But right now might not be the best time for that, I still have some adveturing and growing to do on my own. 

Anyway thats all for now, 

Jess


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

I found my old profile! It's dated 06/05/06 ... so, I guess I'll update it  

My name really is Cricket Jester (Blame my mom for the first name and my ex for the last name, lol). I am 50 years old, divorced and mom to two boys. I have a son who is a sophomore in college, and a 15 year old who lives with me. I live on a large lot with my youngest son, dogs, cats, a cockatiel, chickens that come and go (they ARE the lowest animal on the food chain right? lol) 2 hermit crabs, and assorted fleas, ticks, tarantulas etc! We live close to the largest recreational lake in Oklahoma and we spend a lot of time swimming in the summer. I also like to fish, but rarely catch anything. I love to create things with my hands, so sewing, all types of crafts, cooking, etc interest me greatly.

Also, I am disabled due to post polio syndrome. I had polio at the age of 18 months, which left me with the typical polio limp. And yes .... I am one of the last ones who got it. I worked full time up until about 7 years ago doing medical transcription. I then filed for disability and live on that now. At this point, I am having some slow regression, losing muscle tone and the ability to get around as I once did, but I am still fairly active, using a cane all the time and have a scooter for those mall trips! lol. I have good days where a lot gets done and bad days where I just read and play on the computer.

Four years ago I was also diagnosed with breast cancer. It was a hard time, going through chemo and radiation with little support, (staged a 3C, nobody has ever told me that I'm cured or not to worry about it). But typical to my character ... I'm coming out of it bigger and better! I got myself as involved with my local social groups as much as possible. I am manager of the local farmer's market, a small but growing enterprise that we are trying to keep free for all participants. I started a local Home and Community Education group (it's not big but this year we sent personal items to military women, are funding a small local college scholarship and are trying to help our county fair grow into something a bit more exciting). I've also become the local designated driver for my partying friends! lol. All I have to say is that cancer CAN redesign your life. Each year that I put it behind me, I grow stronger, physically and mentally. 

The projects I am currently involved in include ..... well, my chicken house burned down, so I'm gonna have to get it rebuilt, and pretty soon, as my son has 25 laying chickens coming from the chicken chain 4H program, which will be added to the 10 chickens I currently have. I use the fresh eggs in my baking for the farmer's market. I do have a license and can sell my bakery products ... I did that so that I could participate in the farmers market because I sure couldn't count on my tomatoes to produce! lol. I have several needlework projects going and I take a tole painting course. I am also redesigning my front yard, moving a small pond, going to do some small specialized cement work here in the next month or so towards both the small pond and my new chicken house ..... 

I am also very interested in herbs and how they can be utilized instead of these expensive medicines that are slowly posioning our bodies. 

Anyway, in conclusion, I believe that I have finally found that elusive quality of life. I do try to take the best care of myself that I can. My children have attained the age where they don't require so much attention, except for keeping them fed! lol. I am happy being who I am and with the achievements I have made. Due to the exposure I now get in the community, I am beginning to .... well, I wouldn't call it dating, lol .... but I am beginning to see some interest shown in me from the opposite sex. And I must say that I am enjoying that .... getting my mo-jo back after doing the wife and mother thing is just pretty dang wonderful!  

Woodsmokeinherhair! (a person who is really called Cricket .... every day of her life)


----------



## maverickxxx

maverickxxx said:


> well to start out i dont have my own homestead yet im going about it a little different than most i think. i have my own excavating company ive been building for the last couple years. ive been building up my buisness and inventory of machines. im just now starting looking for where i would like my homestead. so when i do find where i would like it ill be able to build what ever. i have a one year old daughter thats my world when shes with me which is half the week. i keep my self very busy just the way i am. i got no time for drama. im the idea of a what a guy is fix anything get up early open doors smart and wise funny and most of all creative. i think this quality is what sets me apart from most. by creative it ranges in many areas of my life but for this purpose ill alborate on topic specfic. well ill make up stories and senireos and tell them with much passion and description just to entertain they are usally very funny. also like vday or something like that it wont be just the normal chocalte heart and flowers. it is something totally unique and thoughtful. i dont like to fight most times i just walk away. i dont drink for the most part ill have a couple beers now and then thats about it. i dont facebook or anything like that. also you wont get me to sit and watch reality tv with you i do love to watch movies and actual tv shows. im also a very good cook and can usally come with something interesting with whats on hand. i dont grocery shop though im horrible at it i keep seeing stuff that i can make and keep filling cart. i have a year and half old pug i bring for ice cream all the time. i talk to random people frequntly standing in line in the store where ever. im a libra and seem to fit that profile pretty good except for the lazy part. i dont usally talk about something i dont know about. if dont know i look it up and find out. im 5 10 over 6 with logging boots on which i wear most of the time. and yes i got two pairs one for work and one for not. i got blue eyes. eyes are a big thing for me. they tell alot about a person i read somewhere that they are the windows to our souls which i do belive. i guess im dun with this for now. oh im 33


----------



## countrylisa72

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to this site and thought this might be a good place to meet like minded folk.
Alittle about myself:
I'm 38yr old lady,recently divorced.I have short brown hair and blue eyes and stand at 5 ft 105 lbs
I have always had a dream of living in the country maybe it has to do with being born in the Northwoods of Wis.
At the present time I'm in Northern IL due to having a job. But really want a little place in Tennessee south of Nashville.

I'm trying my hand at gardening for the first time this year with a few container plants.But am going to be hitting the Upick for Strawberries and Raspberries in hope to try some canning and dehydrating this summer..I recently treated my self to the Excalibur dehydrator and picked up a bunch of canning supplies at the flea markets.
If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
Look forward to hearing from you.
CountryLisa72


----------



## JohnnyLee

Howdy Y'all!

42, single - Originally from Oklahoma, moved around a lot, done a little bit of everything, just recently got back into gardening and bought a tractor, wanting to find my own little piece of land somewhere. That's about it, oh grew up with a 1/2 acre sized garden, learned gardening from my mom and grandmother.


------------
"I have known more men destroyed by the desire to have wife and child and to keep them in comfort than I have seen destroyed by drink and harlots."
W.B.Y


----------



## QueenInNarnia

Hey y'all. 

I'm kinda new to this site, so I wanted to give an intro just to let people know who I am before I start posting all over the place. 

I'm a Bible-believing Christian who loves God.  I also enjoy reading (particularly Star Wars and old classics) and pretty much anything to do with animals. My pets include a macaw, 5 cats, and around 13 hermit crabs. 

I've been working in the school district as a Sign Language interpreter for 6 years now.

On the weekends I visit my parents' ranch and help out there with their animals and other misc. jobs. Right now we have chickens, but in a couple of months we're getting some goats. I absolutely love it out at the ranch...not another house in sight. At night, you can see so many stars that it just blows your mind. Unless someone/something else comes along, I plan to move out to the ranch as soon as I can save up the money.

I don't do dating, but I would like to make some friends on here. 

Guess that's all. I'm heading back outside to work on a chicken run. See y'all 'round! :happy0035:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

*sorry the pics are big...i don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## celephais72

Hi everyone!
I've lurked here for ages, went away for a while, and came back only to have to register again because I deleted my old email and couldn't retrieve my silly password. I've lurked for a bit more, posted a whopping 2 times, and figured I might as well just jump on in with both feet!
With that said, I'm not exactly sure what to say about myself...I'm a SWF in southern Arkansas, just turned 30 last month. I've never been married, no kids, very rarely drink, don't smoke, and zero tolerance for drugs (I don't even like to take Aspirin, ha!). I'd describe myself as an all-around average person, appearance-wise. Average height (5'3"), average size (8), average looks (straight, dark brown hair, green eyes, glasses). I grew up here in southern Arkansas, in a tiny town, as part of a very country/old-fashioned family - I swear, my grandma could have come straight out of the pages of Foxfire. 
I'm a really laid-back type of person, and I like to have fun and joke around. I love to learn anything new - from useful skills to useless facts. I read a lot - just about anything I can get my hands on! I like so much that it's easier to say what I don't like (in reading and in general) - anything political, war, or business-oriented. D: I'm in love with learning Esperanto, I dig anything that's crafty and useful (crochet, basketry, etc.), and I think that old blues and country music is awesome, which I guess is natural when you grow up immersed in it.
I guess it kind of goes without saying that I want a homestead to be my life, eh? I work at home now, saving money to get away from the world, into my own little place. I live with a roommate and due to various city ordinances and the roomie's personal preferences, I can't have any animals or a garden (which is why I'm squirreling away all my money!). :O I can everything I can get, forage, make my own soap/detergent, and generally do all possibly I can. I love the "womanly arts" - cooking is a big passion, but none of that gourmet junk.  Nothing would make me happier than to be surrounded by a wonderful family in a house built by my/our own hands, on land I love. It's kind of strange, though, because all of the women I've met who have the same conservative values and same attitudes towards family and life are devout Christians. I, however, am not. I'm not a religious person - I'm not Christian, not anything, and that suits me just fine. Nothing wrong with religion, it's just not for me.
I truly am not expecting anything to come of this one post, but it never hurts to put your line in the water, right? 
Take care everyone,
Amanda


----------



## lewbest

I've been away for a while; actually forgot about this forum. I'm quite lonesome; looking for a lady to share life here on my little farm. I'm not sure if posting a link to my website is allowed; if it is I'll gladly post it. Here's an "excerpt" from it; a bit more about me & what I'm looking for.

Iâm just a country boy at heart (though I grew up in the city). I had a small farm south of here for about 17 years; came back to Waco & ended up on this little farm about 7 years ago.

I hope to get a big raised bed built soon to try a veggie garden again (last few years gardens a disaster; this ground just too sandy) & fresh organic veggies so much better than store bought!. 

Iâm not into much social life; like going to an auction (youâd probably enjoy it; lots of âladyâs stuffâ there) in north Texas monthly if the weatherâs nice & Canton on occasions. Also try to go to my daughterâs near Houston for a weekend occasionally. I donât miss Church on Sunday if Iâm in town & am in the local beekeepers club. I sometimes buy stuff I want in other locations & take a few days road trip to pick it up. As an example I bought a hay baler in Louisiana that wouldnât fit on my trailer; got another trailer so I went & picked it up a few weeks ago. It was a "fixer upper" & I now have it about ready to bale.

Iâm looking for a future wife (preferrably) or companion (I realize some of you ladies unfortunately can't get married for retirement income, etc. reasons) & you're near my age (I'm 68) ; Caucasian or Hispanic, slim to average build thatâs interested in this country/homesteading lifestyle give me a shout. Hopefully you're near Waco; have tried 3 "meetings" with ladies from 75-200 miles away on the "dating sites" that just didn't work out; hard to get acquainted being that far apart. I thinkabout 40-50 miles apart is about the maximum distance worth trying to "get something going." I do have a comfortable, secure income. I'm close enough to town for easy shopping. Thereâs a room in the back (got to get the clutter out of it) that would be good for a craft room if you're into crafts. Iâm a lousy housekeeper but donât mind helping; just hard to get myself motivated to start. Iâm not much of a cook but can make preserves, made a couple of pies in the past & make chocolate chip cookies from scratch (so much better than bought ones). I cook eggs, canned biscuits & sausage for breakfast most mornings. Otherwise itâs mostly TV dinners & Iâm VERY tired of them. 

I am a bit of a smoker; about quit but that final "complete break away" is VERY difficult (I've been on the Chantix program; it's helped a lot). I donât smoke in the house.

If I haven't bored you totally or scared you off & you think youâd like this lifestyle (IOW not be totally bored) and are near or in Waco give me a shout It's definitely lonely here. This pic is a few years old but the newest close-up I have & I don't think I've changed a whole lot.


----------



## Tatter

Greetings. Figured it was time to stop lurking and post something. I'm not holding my breath on attracting anyone as very few women can handle the life I am working towards and most I know need some sort of luxuries. I don't consider myself a ladies man and am a bit weird with my old fashioned beliefs (that are rarely practiced by anyone these days), family traditions, marriage and relationships.

I'm a dedicated introvert, thus am not one for words really as I pretty much keep to myself and have become somewhat of a recluse/hermit. I'm 43, 183lbs, natural dominant, single for close to 2 decades out of choice, living in Wisconsin. I'm saphosexual (attracted to intelligence and its use). I use to live for my career as psychologist, but gave it up to work with Amish and Mennonite neighbors and friends. Working with my friends I have come to love farming and doing it in a way that most would rather spend time with a tractor. But I find more satisfaction using horse and mules and my hands or tools not powered by petrol for the work. I've never been one to get into cars and trucks all that much anyways so no real loss to me. The slow pace work makes work seem more fulfilling at the end of a day. 

In my spare time, when not working for the neighbors, I am either playing my autoharp to blue grass, or out hunting, hiking, backpacking or that of attending classes at the Driftless Folk School in south western Wisconsin. With the help from this school I now make soap, candles, cheese, acorn flour, weather sticks, laundry detergent, various butters, wooden signs, tea, and a few other things. Still have a ways to go. It is my hopes to one day relocate to Cashton, WI which has the largest Amish community in the state and build a hobby farm with a few goats and perhaps a couple mules. Nothing too big, but since it's just me, I don't need a huge place. I'd also like to incorporate a pick your own strawberry patch, sort of a huge deal come Wisconsin summers. Seeing that I have built two houses already, building a log home will be fun and interesting and yes, I'll be off grid, though I'm contemplating not having electricity, thus don't have to spend a fortune on solar panels and I guess it's fair to say I don't get into tv, or listening to crap about politics, or news of negativity. As to my water I'll be using the wind. 

I try to live life as simple and as trouble free as possible, but want to become even more simple in time...perhaps a luddite would describe that of what I some day will become.


----------



## 54metalman

Time to introduce myself. New to the site and to being single. Married for almost 18yrs Now seperated. 2 beautiful duagthers. 14 and 10. I am 41, 6ft and 200 lbs. Hardworking and grew up on a farm in Oregon. Now living in eastern Kansas. In the process of buying 20-25 acres of a small farm. I like the simple things and being self supporting. If I dont have to spend money on it I wont. I am a non smoker and dont use drugs. I rarely drink. I think maybe 4-5 times in the last 20 years. Lol. Not religious but dont hav a problem if someone else is. I just havent found the right one for me yet. I am a bit old fashion. I drive an old 53 chev pu and have a hard time with anything new. They are just so cold and no style. Anyway. I wanted to keep it breif and just say hi. Glad I found the site.


----------



## 4x4girl

Just a quick hello. I'vve been lurking for a bit and thought I would toss my hat in the ring. . . Currently live in Brooklyn,ny . . . But spend a ton of time in the rurals of PA, most specifically the Poconos. I work in sales for a multi-national corp, but long for a rural/simple life. My family is the most important thing in the world to me. I love my sisters and my brother. And try to spend as much time with them as I can. I have 2 nephews that are my world. And I take a lot of satisfaction in spoiling them rotten; much to my sisters' consternation. 

Anyway, this is just a quick hello.



















Kris


----------



## Gunga

Hi all,
I am 47 years old and recently divorced after 19 years of marriage. I live in north Georgia, am physically fit and love the outdoors. I have been interested in preparedness and homesteading for about 10 years now I guess. I would like very much to meet a like minded woman with whom I can share life with. I suppose I would like to find that special chemistry that allows us to build a relationship based on trust and friendship.


----------



## anokagrassland

39 year old male. 6'3 and in good shape. Tall, dark and handsome. Sorry, never have figured out how to post a photo on here. I'll be happy to send one to anyone interested though. I'm a college graduate. Divorced, two children. A 14 year old boy who lives with me and an 11 year old girl that lives with her mom. We live on a grass farm in Northern Nebraska. Grass finished beef is our primary product. A small construction business pays most of the bills. We heat the house with firewood we cut ourselves. Grow a garden every year and do a little canning. We're planning to rebuild the roof in the next year and eventually add solar panels. I want our farm to be as self sufficient as possible. I would of course love to find the love of my life but would also be interested in partnering with a lady interested in sharing the farm and doing her own farm projects.


----------



## tonasket

Hi everyone. New to this. Recent widow- for the 2nd time. I love this whole board, my kind of people. I am 43 and on here for a long time. Just miss the company of a good man. Here is a picture of me. Looking to maybe chat w/some like minded men folk, and who knows what may or may not come of it.


----------



## Bulldog 6

Hi all, I'm 53, 6 ft 2 inch, tall/trim, balding (head shaved), mustache. Returned to live in my hometown in south central Missouri on a small 40 acre farm this last November. Hope to have chicken, guinea hens, milk goats all set up by June next year. The cattle and two horses to follow. I am prior service, a non-smoker, and not into recreational drugs. Thought had found a great gal in TN, but apparently that is not going to work out. Conservative, christian, strong family and farm background. Will try to post pic in the coming week.


----------



## Bulldog 6

Oh, it shouldn't matter, but a registered nurse of 25 years.


----------



## Bulldog 6

Ok, if this works you will have a photo,


----------



## RuffusWI

[/IMG]Hi, I've been on here awhile giving my 2 cents now and then. Love stealing new ideas! LOl
Names Tom 47 divorced. 2 grown girls 21 & 19. Used to own a 25 acre farm.Had,beef cattle(lowlines),goats(boer & fainters),chickens (eggs&meat) and horses. We had money problems and sold the farm.Now that I'm single I decided I was happiest on the farm. So now I'm getting back into it.This time around I'll be able to make it more sustainable and do alternitve things without having a wife with expensive tastes. I'm a "biker" type and ride a Harley. But not some beer guzzling badass. More of backwoods country boy.Since I'm getting older I don't stray to far from home anymore! I hunt ,fish trap. Yes fur! I also garden,can,cook and BBQ.I love to tinker in my worshop. Just need a like-minded woman in my life. Id post a pic but photobucket isn't playing nice.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Bulldog 6 said:


> Ok, if this works you will have a photo,


bulldog, is that a malinois?
Xant


----------



## WhyNot

Hello!
Been hanging out for a while and thought I would introduce myself finally. My name is Karen and I live in northern WI, although right now I'm visiting friends in Arkansas. Been looking at areas to settle down here and feeling out the real estate, etc. Hope to be on my own homestead/farm in a year or so.

Currently I own and operate a small diner up north that runs through the summer so I have winters off, I also do field technical work for various companies as a contractor when the mood strikes me. I've done a lot of things in my life, even though it might seem highly unlikely given that I am 37, I've done many things in many fields but some for not very long. I tend to pick things up very quickly. I've worked on ranches out west mostly breaking horses, and up north as a guide. Horses are a passion of mine although I've only worked with other people's and haven't been able to have my own....YET! I've participated in several fairs and rodeos in the wagon and draft area, spent a summer working thoroughbred's out west and even went to school for eqine training but, life had different plans than I had at the time. Or I should say, I let life guide life instead of myself. Which is something I no longer do.

I've been on a construction crew that traveled the states putting up Holiday Inn Expresses lol, in the Army for a short while, drove semi cross country for a couple of years, owned and operated a computer services and retail shop for ten years before I gave in to the stress and sold out, owned and operated a pet store for about a year after that hoping it would be less stress. It was less stress but, first full blown retail foray and I made enough mistakes to cut my losses and again sell out. Worked in many a restaurant and bar...and now here I am LOL With a restaurant and two houses to sell so I can get to the business of living on my own farmstead/homestead/sanctuary.

Been divorced since 1994 and raised a beautiful, intelligent and caring young lady who will be 20 this coming year and works as a nurse's aide in a nursing home. I am very proud of her and very proud that she is such a wonderful, caring and compassionate young woman. She amazes me. I could not do what she does. She fascinates me. Last year she got her first apartment and this year she was able to pick out and pay for her own vehicle. She models a little bit and aspires to be a tattoo artist and is already an excellent artist in her own right.

I currently live with my mother, who will probably be with me until...she isn't. She is just as excited as I am about a life change and farmstead and moving away from such cold winters. I'm not so sure about the snakes and what all else that are here that are not in WI...she's not very excited about that LOL! But we are both looking forward to selling the rest of all that we have and preparing to live out this dream.

As far as sustainability goes, I love to garden, it's something that drives my creativity as does canning and organizing. I grow and can/freeze most of our food and share with those that do the same. I actually find it a lot of fun. We don't have any animals right now where we live as we live in town, so just the dog but I do plan on having chickens, rabbits a dairy goat or two and of course a horse at some point. I don't do much hunting up north but that is mainly because I know so many hunters, we strike up deals. I have a group of five hunters that I skin and process for and in return they give me one of their deer. I also have another group that bring me all the Canadian honkers I want because they love the hunt and their freezers are usually full by then. I trade them pies for goose 

Absolutely love to fish and have been known to catch bluegill with orange peels  However, I am not driven so much by fishing that I ice fish LOL..winter that is that cold deserves to be spent by the wood fire having a little peppermint hot chocolate and reading.  I have, however, finally purchase a long loom for knitting. I have some issues with my hands and arms which makes crocheting and knitting quite the painful experience but I've always want to do be able to do it. So I'm very glad for things like looms and etc that I don't have to plug in and can still create something. I've only been working with it for about a week and I really enjoy it, it's very relaxing and the possibilities of what I will be able to create are exciting to me.

Well that is probably enough for now, I'll leave the rest to come out in, hopefully, delightful conversations here. Oh..and here is who you are talking to.


----------



## likes2hike

Hi everyone, A few of you may remember me my name is Shawn I am 37 and I now live back in Maine I use to go by the name "shawnfrommaine" Well like most of you I am single Love the self sufficiant lifestyle. I have 4 acres here in Maine and hope to build on it this spring.. Here are a couple pictures of me to put behind the words









just me









Me on the A.T.









wrong place to be a cowboy but I am told it a good pic?


----------



## likes2hike

I think it time that I tell a little more about me then what I wrote in with my pictures.
I am 37 years old 5 10 155 pounds I live in Maine.I have never been married and have no kids. I am living in a camper at the moment trying to save money so I can build a place this summer.
I do smoke cigarettes, bad habit I picked up when I was young always seem to be trying to quit but no luck so far. I am not much of a drinker I am not into going out to bars clubs or such, I don't come home from work and feel I need a drink to relax. I have probably drank a six pack in the past two months. I have zero tolerance for drugs. Yes I think Pot is a drug.

I was raised in Maine I have lived in Ma., Va., Tn., and Fl.. I enjoy outdoor activities Fishing, Kayaking, Camping, Hiking the list goes on and on. The Biggest Hike I have done was on the Appalachian Trail from Marion Va. to Hotsprings Sc. 
I enjoy organic Gardening, I have a lot of experience in small farms I lived on a organic fruit and veggie farm for a while here in Maine. I have been around livestock of differant kinds most all of my life.
I can fix build just about anything.
I plan on start building my Homestead this spring, I plan on off grid living with wind and solar power. With plans of being self employed.
I think thats a good start for now


----------



## primal woman

I am in search of a physically fit, non smoking, compassionate, non religious companion! How's that? :sing:
Is there anyone close to Oregon? 

You can be much younger since I feel young anyway. Chuckle. 
Horse savvy a plus. 
Affectionate a must. 
Good conversation could be us. 

No, I'm obviously not a poet.
Not sure how this would work. But send me a private message? 
If you are not overweight and a non drunk and pretty level headed with a lot of common sense, send me a message. 
Thanks.


----------



## Countrygrl3

Since its been ages since Ive been on here and I see a bunch new faces, figured I'd better update this. 

Im 26yo, blonde hair, blue eyes, 5'4", living in Maryland. Im single and living on my family's 95 acre farm, raising horses, running my own equine business and managing my various critters here. I can be fairly shy until I get to know someone, but can be outspoken about things I take seriously. I am a bit of an outdoors kinda gal, prefer to spend my time out riding, hunting or finding some sort of project to tackle next. Tho I will get decked out if the occasion calls for it, but will be changing promptly afterwards  

I am fairly traditional and a bit of a hopeless (hopeful?) romantic. Im always up for meeting new people, so drop me a line if you wanna chat.


----------



## seedsavergal

Hope I did this right....40ish Female here...Ag geek, botany nut in swfl area...Eat live and breathe sustainable agriculture and food crops that do well in harsh conditions....Hello Everyone!


----------



## City Bound

Come on Dough, leave her be.


----------



## Brokeneck

Never thought I'd be doing this but here goes..... Not looking for any relationships, just friends to bend an ear.... Male, 43, 5'10" 220 pounds. Was happily married until she moved out early September. Was married for almost 18 years, didnt see it coming at all..... Still dont know a reason, I'm positive she isnt and wasnt seeing anyone, just dont know what I did or didnt do.... Really sucks! She started hanging around a female friend of ours that is single, then they would stop once a week for a couple drinks after work, then it was a couple times a week and now moved out. Got a feeling that she felt more from the attention from other guys than from me. I'm not the best man out there but I try.... I'm not the best looking man but not ugly either. She is a very attractive woman and I know she draws looks. 
Anyway....I have 3 children, Daughter 21 in the Navy stationed in New Jersey, Beautiful red head that scares me to death! Son 17 and Son 14 Both sons are extremely active in school, sports, and the great outdoors. They are my hunting and fishing buddies and help me with chores and splitting and stacking wood without even asking. Gonna be great men some day! they are what keeps me going, By far my 3 kids are the best thing about me.....Love them more than I thought a person could love anyone... 
Me, I'm a Contractor in Iowa, Business was great for a good twelve year stretch and then the last 2 years have been hell, Business dropped by about 75% the economy is getting the best of me. Still trying like crazy though, I'll get through it... I do display fireworks on weekends through the summer, am a volunteer firefighter, built a tow-behind smoker that I do catering for friends, family, church and a couple other not for profit orginizations, plow snow in the winter, and hunt and fish with my kids. 
That about sums up my life in a nut-shell right now. 

Brokeneck


----------



## doodlemom

Wow broken neck. You are a male version of me.


----------



## millerized

Or should that be a cheap used 46yr old for sale....hmmm..

46yrs old, 5â9â and 158lbs on a good day. Currently no hair, but when I let the crop sprout itâs gray. I maintain a tuft of gray soup saver on my chin, but sometimes sprouts to the ears. Had a beard permanently since 1994, and unless I burn it off (knows to happen) it stays. 

Born on Christmas Day, 1965 to a English Teacher and a Coal Miner that are still together and still love each other, even though my father is in a nursing home âbattlingâ Lewy Body Dementia. I say 'battling' since he's still alive, but there are no won battles in that illness. Just friends and family lost in the war. War of attrition, when you lose enough gray cell warriors, the battle is over.

Born into and graduated out of a cozy little farming/coal/lumber community in Pennsylvania, although Iâm not so sure about graduating out of it. Still apologize to the town everytime I drive back through it that I couldnât bring anything back home other than myself on occasion. Some day.....some day.

Still planning on purchasing the family farm(stead) but getting the logistics of 4 brothers or surviving relatives to agree on anything less than their vision of condo's and townhomes, huge green spaces and amusement parks and Disney spending millions on it. Itâs only a hair over 10ac, in the middle of nowhere with a north facing slope, but their vision of $$$$$$$$$ isn't within reality. I envision a 3-4ac garden, few cows/pigs/chickens on the remainder and small geodesic dome or log cabin completely untied to electrical devices, with a pitcher pump and wood stove to cook on. No cell service in my home town, so itâs perfect in my eyes.

Employed with the .gov (Dept of Veteran Affairs) since I thought it was a more noble cause over all the rest of the jobs Iâve held. Through my 12yr .mil, and into my .gov career, Iâve managed to put 24yrs into being where I am now. There have been some forays out into the .civ life, but a more noble cause than killing people existed, and I aimed to find it.

Currently unmarried, I got back to the single life last year after 13yrs trying to teach someone that just because they had checks, didnât really mean they had money. In the last 8yrs of my marriage, I went through near $70K bailing her out of credit cards. I still have no idea what her bankruptcy cost her, or how much she wrote off in 2001â¦.I never knew until I got a misdialed call from her lawyer that it was even possible to file bankruptcy without telling your husband. In 2010 Iâd had enough, getting her back to a decent credit score, told her that I was unhappy and wanted her opinion on what we should do about it. The next thing she said to me, a week later, was âWell, Iâve been looking at housesâ. So, that ended that. She moved out in December, we filed the paperwork in mid- February, I was divorced by the end of April. Have not looked back since. A single income isnât the easiest thing to live on, but at least I know where the money is going. 

No children so far, never had any that I know of. Iâve been âsurgically alteredâ as to prevent that from ever happening except in the case of divine intervention (being born on Christmas, one never can tell). A trip to the land of our cheap oil in 1991 âmayâ have exposed me to âsomethingâ that 'may/may not' have an effect on my DNA. Since Uncle Sam couldnât make up his mind on what/where/when I had been exposed to, and seeing the photoâs of the âChildren of Desert Stormâ, I took matters to a surgeon in 1995. He ensured that outside of a second coming of Christ himself, there would be no little Jimmyâs with webbed feet or other more serious birth defects. Iâve never regretted that decision. 17yrs later, still no sign of the Rapture, so everyone is probably safe from anything âIâ did. 

I spend my time away from work taking care of my 11 remaining cats, fixing/shooting firearms, reloading ammo for them, and maintaining a home. I can work with concrete, steel, wood, plastic and gray matter, skilled and proficient enough to make a living at either if I was required to do so. Mechanical devices are simple repairs, regardless of their complexity and assembly. Some just take longer to fix than others. A motorcycle can become boxes of parts, and several months later I can just decide to put them back together and go riding. I just understand machines, and honestly prefer their company to others at times. A machine does what itâs designed to do. Anything more or less is a malfunction. (or a âfeatureâ if youâre into software), speaking of which, have built and maintained more computers and networks than I care to remember. Humans are a bit more complex, and without reason malfunction regularly. Madness in the machine I guess. One reason I love catsâ¦.they work fine on their own, but work well in a group or as pairs as well. Functionality as required. They also know when to say F(Jkit, Iâm takin a nap, you deal with it. Something Iâve never mastered yet.

If I missed something, ask. If not, there I am in a nutshell, which is just another name for a nutcase. Photo in the photo thread if anyone is concerned about me being a divine being  I assure you, I'm nowhere near divine.


----------



## seedsavergal

Sourdough said:


> Sorry, special rules, all ladies living in Florida....must also post a bathing suit photo..........:whistlin::whistlin:













Well you can see a peak of a bathing suit...under layers!


----------



## Brokeneck

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::thumb:


seedsavergal said:


> Well you can see a peak of a bathing suit...under layers!


----------



## ChickenMiss

So I don't know if I'll have any luck finding someone on here but I figure I'll give it a shot.

I'm a 23 year old born again Christian female looking for a born again Christian man who wants to settle down. I want to be friends first but ultimately enter into a Christian courtship down the road and hopefully marriage. In other words, I don't date but I'm looking for the One... if you get what I'm saying.

I'm interested in history, cooking, gardening, homeschooling (since I was formerly homeschooled myself), music (especially playing musical instruments), and a myriad of other things.

I'm shy at first but quick to warm up, can be serious but I love to laugh and goof around. I'm very opinionated and at times can be stubborn but I'm also very caring.  Anyways, if you're a Bible believing Christian man, feel free to message me. I'm not interested in a relationship with someone who isn't a Christian. I take my faith very seriously and am looking for the same in a partner.

And here's a pic:


----------



## xaguar_69

Alright lets try this again.....
I had a profile on here many moons ago but was introduced to this site by a former member when things went south on that relationship I kinda backed out of posting but decided it has been enough time and I will rejoin the melee we call singletree lol.
Basics...
SWM
42
6ft 5
280 lbs give or take lol
currently no hair lol but is brown and thinning when present
brown eyes
will post pictures once I remember how lol.

lil background
used to have a self sufficent hobby farm raised all my familys meat and vegatables
did my own butchering, smoking canning so on and so forth lol I have a deep seeded love of the outdoors hunting fishing gardening gathering swimming really anything outdoors.
Been married and divorced hence used to have my hobby farm. I have 4 boys but they are mainly grown the younger 2 live with their mother. My goals are to get a nice piece of land somewhere and start my dream again of living basically off my own blood sweat and tears. Most women I meet think it sounds nice but once they realize I would like a partner in all of this they tend to run away screaming lol so I figured this would be the best place to find like minded individuals who share a love of the lifestyle as I do. 
some of you may remember me some may not lol like I said it seems like a lifetime ago since I was last active on here.
Currently I live in a tiny little town in Iowa work for the union pacific railroad and am squirreling away all my monies so I can get my land just not sure where yet. due to my profession I can basically live anywhere. want to know anything else feel free to ask. Bill


----------



## xaguar_69

Okay got that far but now I need to learn how to downsize them lol, BTW thats my sweet lil granddaughter Annabell. She owns grampas heart lol.


----------



## lj_sunshine

Thought I would add my info here. I'm not looking for a fella, I am sorta beyond that. I am single so I belong here. I am SWF 64 years young. I tried marriage three times. Nothing wrong with the institution, just my ability to pick a good one. I did get eight fantastic children from it so it wasn't a waste. They are all grown and living productive lives. They have given me 11 grandchildren. 
I have 4.5 acres of peace in the middle of Florida. I managed to be mortgage free by the time I retired so it's all mine. I raise chickens, ducks, turkeys and goats. I have two milking does, one buck and four kids all Nubians. 
I am a bit of a hermit, don't get out much. I have what they call social anxiety, me I just figured I was shy. I do like to go to the auction and the flea market, that is the extent of my social life. If I was any more laid back I would be comatose.
I like my life with the exception of sometimes I think about how nice it would be to share a porch rocker and a glass of lemonade once in awhile with an old fart like me.

So you youngin's don't give up on the search for a companion. I wish you all success and happiness.


----------



## wunderdarling

Hi everyone !

I have been a "lurker" for quite awhile and finally decided to come out in the open.

My name is Joanie and I live in North Carolina. I am a complete work in progress. Trying to learn all I can and continually working on my own prepping needs. 

I have 2 daughters (22 & 20) who humor me, but always say that if "something happens" they are coming back to mom's house. That's ok. I continually add things for them as well.

I love reading so many of the forums as there is always something there that I don't know.

Anyway.....feel free to stop by and say Hi !


----------



## StLukeDuke

Hello all,

I am from northern Idaho, a small hick town in the back woods. I currently work for the US Forest Service while I prepare to buy some land and build a homestead. This may be a new one for here but I am gay. 

Now that, that's out in the open. More about what really matters. I do some writing, a lot of reading. I along with re-learning to garden, carpentry, and some other homesteady skills, I spend as much time out in the mountains as I can. Surprisingly, my job is reception/visitor information, so I don't get out into the woods as much as I would like.

Well, I don't know what else to really put in here, I have always hated doing profiles. But, there's enough to have something to talk about. Feel free to say hi, straight, gay, guy, girl, whatever. 

Luke


----------



## caddy1

Hi... I'm Beth and I've been 'snooping' on here for quit a while. After almost 2 years I've came to the realization that I sure would like to introduce myself so I can post comments on some stuff:grin: I've been divorced for 20 years..so I've had alot of 'single' times which includes, but is not limited to, figuring out how to just get stuff done on my own. I would like to make it clear that I am in a very committed relationship so not looking to find a man on here. I hope it to still be o.k. for me to participate in conversation. If not please just let me know 'cause I don't want to step on anyone's toes. thanks...beth


----------



## swamp man

caddy1 said:


> Hi... I'm Beth and I've been 'snooping' on here for quit a while. After almost 2 years I've came to the realization that I sure would like to introduce myself so I can post comments on some stuff:grin: I've been divorced for 20 years..so I've had alot of 'single' times which includes, but is not limited to, figuring out how to just get stuff done on my own. I would like to make it clear that I am in a very committed relationship so not looking to find a man on here. I hope it to still be o.k. for me to participate in conversation. If not please just let me know 'cause I don't want to step on anyone's toes. thanks...beth


Well, helloooo, Miss Beth.....you have alot in common with my girlfriend.......oh wait..
Glad you finally decided to participate.


----------



## RedGeranium

I stop by and read whenever I have a chance. I have even been posting a little bit this year! Yâall are my community. I had a profile loooong ago, and Shrek got busy with housekeeping quite a few years back and deleted allot of us that werenât regulars (posters)... humm... I think I may be more of a hermit than HermitJohn, at least he posts!

So, a recap of 'me'...
I'm Tamara; I was widowed almost 12 years ago at the ripe old age of 38. I had three little girls to raise at the time, and couldnât think of anything I would rather do than what I was doing, so I continued to ranch conveniently located in the Middle of Nowhere. I raised commercial Black Angus cattle.

Life changesâ¦ in 2008 the family corporation sold the ranch and since then I have been actively (casually?!?!) looking for a new adventure and purpose. In May of 2011 I became the proud owner of 83 BEAUTIFUL acres in NE Washington (950 road miles away from the last 25 years). I love the country up here! Totally âeye candyâ which is very important to meâ¦ nothing like taking a break and looking around at mountains, trees, green grassâ¦ less WIND! Right now Iâm listening to the âyotes singing all around my little homestead and firmly crossing sheep off the âto doâ list!

My goals are becoming more concrete rather than abstract once againâ¦ another good place to be.

Andâ¦ one of my goals is to actively(ish) participate in my community, and since I consider HT and the singletree family my long-term community (even if yâall donât know it) I thought I would pipe in with my re-introductionâ¦

Now to try and load a picâ¦ (fingers crossed)


----------



## seedsavergal

StLukeDuke said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am from northern Idaho, a small hick town in the back woods. I currently work for the US Forest Service while I prepare to buy some land and build a homestead. This may be a new one for here but I am gay.
> 
> Now that, that's out in the open. More about what really matters. I do some writing, a lot of reading. I along with re-learning to garden, carpentry, and some other homesteady skills, I spend as much time out in the mountains as I can. Surprisingly, my job is reception/visitor information, so I don't get out into the woods as much as I would like.
> 
> Well, I don't know what else to really put in here, I have always hated doing profiles. But, there's enough to have something to talk about. Feel free to say hi, straight, gay, guy, girl, whatever.
> 
> Luke


Hi Luke and welcome!


----------



## awhobert7

I do not know what to say. I'm recently widowed. I'm 5'11 about 140#, 51 years old. I live on 5 ac. in east central Ky. I have 5 children, 2 at home and my mother(71). I don't know what I want yet. that is it. Tony


----------



## tonasket

Ok, I "joined" this forum last summer, but sure didn't put much in my introduction, so.........here it goes. I am Karen, a two time widow. I live in Eastern Washington on a little 1/3 acre city lot. I also have my dream property, 5 acres up in Northern Washington, 13 miles from the Canadian border. I am mom to a lovely 25 year old daughter that only lives 20 minutes away. I am living alone for the first time ever in my life. Excited to see what I'll do with myself with all this time. I work full time, love my job. I have quite a garden, fruit trees, dogs, and a few chickens coming soon. My daughter raises rabbits for some of our meat, and processes them. I can, craft, love music, camping, football and NASCAR. I would love to get to know the people on here a bit more, and am going to try and be more active on this board. Ok, that's about it, if you have a question, just ask.


----------



## Zorro_Bones

This is more of an update really. The past year has had it's ups and downs, got a job, then right around and lost my mom in a car crash. As many here probably know, around PA there's gas drillling and I'm smack darn inbetween two pads. So it's my dad and I now, so pic to follow. otherwise 26 SWM, meat grinder at a meatpacking plant. 66 acres of farm of which 60 pretty much are cut off my a year round creek that floods for a third of the year or otherwise impossible to pass except on foot. Old dreams sort of got shelved, only good thing, cook better now, still can't bake bread worth my life.
Intrested? Talk.


----------



## Zorro_Bones

Here's the promised pic, well pics.
A picture of with more hair about three years ago.









Here's one taken recently.








Got tired of the hair net and beard nets at work slipping or itching, so got rid of most of it.


----------



## azuresky

Hi, my name is Renee'. I live in a small city in South Carolina and work in the environmental section for the state. I am 53 yrs. old and have 6 children (yes-1 marriage-all ours-on purpose), with all of them grown except the youngest, my 16 yr old son. I love gardening, farming, animals, and any reason to be outdoors. I was married for 27 years, and enjoyed raising our children on our property with our garden, goats, chickens, ducks and the usual menagerie of dogs and cats. Three years ago my life took one of those really unexpected detours (that's an understatement). Now my son and I live in town and I am putting our lives back together-kind of like Humpty Dumpty. Besides working, which includes a long commute 3 days a week, I am back in school. Hope to qualify for graduate school in a year or so. I REALLY miss our property and being in the country, but I am doing urban homesteading, for now. Hope to get a vertical garden in this year. Looking forward to getting to know some other country folk. Hopefully, I will get back to the country too, one day.


----------



## Keeta

Hello! I've been reading for a while now, and felt that I should introduce myself. I'm 20, SWF, living in mid-Michigan. I work the third shift to put myself through school (I was pre-vet, but now I'm looking into botany). I'm 5'3" 115lbs with curly light brown hair. I still live with my parents because my wages won't pay tuition and rent haha. But I don't mind too much; we live on 15 acres (most is hay), that I have a vegetable garden, small orchard, and a couple of flower beds on. I spent a year in the U.P. and hope to move there in the near future!
In my free time I like to tend the plants, make crafts, read/write, and listen to music. I have a small cat, and live with one other cat and two dogs (JRTs). We used to keep chickens and ducks as well, but haven't had the time for them in a few years.


----------



## primal woman

Been a while since I've been on here. Busy since I bought a new place that is not really so new! Ha. Lots of work to do, but I'm getting there. I live rural, clean, and eclectic. Been single a long time and would like to find a compatible non religious companion who does not smoke, do drugs, get drunk or is overweight. I like anything outdoors that has to do with a country life style. I'm very affectionate, yet reserved at first and I am 52, but could stand any companion who 'fits the bill' that is younger.


----------



## wyld thang

I will just let my pictures tell you a thousand words. Those who have ears to hear, will hear. Namaste 

My addiction









My Pie









My strawberry









My garden









My edge









And last but not least, my tomatoes


----------



## Fowler

I love your pics wild. Nice tomatoes


----------



## rickfrosty

wyld thang said:


> I will just let my pictures tell you a thousand words. Those who have ears to hear, will hear. Namaste
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my tomatoes


Yes Thang, very nice pix indeed !


----------



## cindilu

After WYld Thangs post I thought I would follow up with another Oregon Chic. 

Single mom of two almost grown boys, into learning about homesteading and off the grid living. I have a lot to learn, but am willing as long as someone is willing to teach me. 
Live in Oregon for now, but in two years the sky is the limit. Here are some of the things I enjoy...

Dirt in all forms and gardening, don't let the long nails fool you. Most of spring and summer you will find me out in my yard or garden and if I can't grow it here I will be in the local orchard picking from there. 
Music is also a passion of mine and I love it all from classic rock, celtic, country, blues, bluegrass, to music that I would Zumba dance too. 
Outdoor passions are camping, hiking, going to the river, campfire or bonfires, walking the beach, outdoor music concerts, and I am sure I am forget something here, but that is my list so far. 
Alot more to say, but this will do for now. 








[/IMG]


----------



## aftermidnite

been looking in for a long while and also posting from time to time .

I am 56 SWF who works full time and lives in town in a half double and a nice size yard to garden in .
My 32 yr old daughter just moved back home due to jobs being scarce to none and Momma wanting to be sure she is safe with a place to lay her head .
Been divorced for 31 yrs with a couple of relationships thrown in but am now single and not looking .If it is meant to be it will be and if not I am content to be just ME.
Have changed a few things within myself and in process have lost 60 lbs and am healthier than I have ever been .
I love to garden ,can and preserve and prepare in case an EOTWAIKI should happen be it personal or global ...


----------



## Txrider

Heh, recent pic of me, courtesy of a nephew.. In the pasture last month in my old army truck.. I'm the guy driving. Just had my annual head shearing, and decided not to shave this year.


----------



## casusbelli

Love your zanyness, Celeste, but thought you were married?


----------



## wyld thang

casusbelli said:


> Love your zanyness, Celeste, but thought you were married?


not any more


----------



## Raven12

DAZED & CONFUSED

1. Do you sometimes feel as though you stumbled in to the middle of the Republican Convention instead of a homesteading forum?, or
2. Are you a fan of the movie?, or
3. Is this your constant state of being?

Well, then I might be your gal. PM me if you want to shoot the you know what. Cheers!


----------



## awhobert7

wyld thang To bad you live so far away. Like the tomatoes, always had a soft spot for red heads.


----------



## iceeyes

Hey everyone, I am new to the forum and am just checking things out.....


----------



## Oldcountryboy

iceeyes said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to the forum and am just checking things out.....


Same here! I'm not new to Homesteading Today, but new to the singletree forum. I just recently divorced and wondering if I should join up and see what goes on over here. I'm not really looking for a new wife,....Yet! As I'm still trying to recuperate from the last one. It may take a while. Was married for almost 20 years and we decided to call it quits. So here I am, single after a 20 plus year relationship and not even sure I know how to get started dating once again. Like, what do couple do when your 20 years older then the last time you dated someone you wasn't married to? Going to a movie and eating pizza sounds teenish! I don't feel old enough to go square dancing either, all though I'm 52 years of age. If age has anything to do with square dancing. 

So here's my statistics: 

52 years of age.
Salt & pepper hair, but still almost full head of hair. Just a slight receding on forehead.
Mustache, salt & pepper also.
5ft. 11 inches (use to be 6 ft.)
Blue eyes. 
Husky built, but am overweight somewhat. (working on that)
My hobbies include: Gardening, fishing, hunting, and camping. I've always been an outdoor fellar as I was rasied in the country and I still live in the country. 
I get along with almost everybody. People like to joke around with me cause they know I can take a good joke. 
Race: 1/2 cherokee, 1/2 hinds 57 caucasion. (mostly french, english,and german)
Children: Four girls ages 11, 14, 17, and 28 
Siblings: Four sisters, 1 brother. Only 2 sisters still live.
Homeplace: N.E. Oklahoma in the Ozark foot hills. Cold spring creeks and plenty of lakes and rivers to have fun in.
Religious: Yes, but I haven't been to church in a while. But still believe. 

Type of gal looking for: Well I'm not looking yet, but you never know what might happen out there. Not really sure if I even want to get married again. However I might change my mind if she is like super rich! I haven't had that kind of luck yet, so I doubt I'll have that kind of luck in the future either. Right now I want to concentrate on building up my finances and getting some kind of life long career going on. Then maybe I'll think about marriage. Meantime, I would like to date once in a while as I do miss going out to a good resturant and enjoying a good meal once in a while. 

Well that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## airwolftruker

Hello all,
My name is Greg.
i am very new to the forum, and im really enjoying the community of like minded friends.
I dont do very good on dating websites, so i figured i would give this a shot.
I noticed people post pics on there replies.....im sorry, i dont lnow how to do that. If you would like im me and ill email you one.

Here it goes im greg, 41 . Divorced white male
i have 1 daughter living at home
live on 5, acres
have several nubian goats, there my kids too.
I drive truck local so im home daily
Chickens and 2 dogs
6'0" and 200+ lbs.
Im looking for a companion ie. Woman that is sincere. 
I dont really know how to describe myself.
if your single and intrigued, please im me and ask me anything you like. Im very honest
good luck to you.......Greg


----------



## airwolftruker

Keeta said:


> Hello! I've been reading for a while now, and felt that I should introduce myself. I'm 20, SWF, living in mid-Michigan. I work the third shift to put myself through school (I was pre-vet, but now I'm looking into botany). I'm 5'3" 115lbs with curly light brown hair. I still live with my parents because my wages won't pay tuition and rent haha. But I don't mind too much; we live on 15 acres (most is hay), that I have a vegetable garden, small orchard, and a couple of flower beds on. I spent a year in the U.P. and hope to move there in the near future!
> In my free time I like to tend the plants, make crafts, read/write, and listen to music. I have a small cat, and live with one other cat and two dogs (JRTs). We used to keep chickens and ducks as well, but haven't had the time for them in a few years.


 I am soo jealous, i love the up. And the lake
I. Canoe the boundry waters every time i get the chance.
good luck with botany
my middle daughter is starting college in the fall. Good luck


----------



## sapphira

Well Hello to all of you. I am Sapphira on Homesteading Today for many years. Love the crafts, quilting threads and gardening threads. It has taken me until this year to admit I am single ! My husband was a VietNam vet and died 6+ years ago. I find myself only wishing for a man occaisionally to have a cup of coffee with and pick his brain for a few things ! Someone OUTSIDE the family ! I live in the Shenandoah valley, VA but seems no one else on here lives anywhere near. I am 65 now and look pretty good I think - or so my family says. Coff-a-cuppee anyone ?


----------



## lurnin2farm

Hi Everyone, Been lurking for a bit and finally decided to start posting. This is quickly becoming my favorite forum, so much great info, I look forward to picking all of your brains .

I'm 48, divorced twice, 1 daughter who just graduated college. 
I am originally from CT and love New England but its just to expensive to live there. Living in Southern Ohio now. Bought a house in the hills on almost 20 acres. Am working on making a plan for it and next year will act on that plan. I live a simple life and like being self sufficient. I have a passive solar house ( I think thats what you would call it.) Needs a little ac in these really hot days but even when we lost power for a few days it was very comfortable in the house. Last winter I used less than 3 cord of wood to heat it. No furnace. If its about 28 degrees outside and sunny then no heat is needed. 

Hobbies: Traveling, Photography, gardening, cooking and of course eating. I can and dehydrate as well but sadly there just arent enough hrs in the day to do it all. I love music, most kinds except death metal and rap. 

I like history, the US constitution (even though noone in DC obeys it anymore) Shooting, coffee, delicious homegrown food and homemade everything. I love to cook, hate to clean. 

Countries I've been to are;Hong Kong, Philippines, Canada, Mexico, Germany, Spain and Cuba. Cuba changed my life and it was there that I realized a simple life is the way to go. I visited there 7 times ( Was fined almost 9000 from the US gov because of it LOL. They can take my money but not my freedom to travel). Get out to the country there and see how people live a very simple life. I knew immediately it was the way life was intended to live. 

I've also traveled all over the US and my favorite places are still in New England and also the west coast, especially Wa state but again, it got too expensive there so I am stuck here in Southern Ohio for now LOL. It's actually ok here. I live 1 1/4 miles down an old dirt road and not many people live down here so its pretty quiet most days. 

I'm definitely not a main stream kind of person but have always found my own way for better or worse, its my way. Politically Ron Paul is the only person that was worth voting for. Voting for anyone else is just more of the same and wont make a bit of difference in the end. 

Is the S going to HTF? 16 trillion in debt and at least 70 trillion in unfunded liabilities in the US. The answer is plain to see. 

Got rid of the TV 5 years ago. Best thing I ever did. Just couldn't stand the constant ad's and being told what to think. There's a reason why they call it programming and tuning out frees your mind. 

There's a little about me.


----------



## dragonfly

Hi all! My name is Bill. I am a newbie to the site here...
I tired to post a profile pic but unable to, I guess until approved by admin...? 
Anway a bit about me:
I am 61 years of age, in very good shape according to last Dr visit, as my last physical lasted 7/7/2012-7/11/2012.
I am ex LEO and a veteran, and I have been quite active in prepping and such for quite awhile now, since 1980. I have varied professions and have been married and divorced 2x. 1st marriage was 14 years/6 children, 2nd was over 18 years and 1 child, he is now 23.
They all live away from home and have their own lives and professions now.
I recently ( March 2012) finished paying off the last of 3 parcels of land in northern Arizona. It's not much, only about 7.5 acres all total...But it's paid for!
I am totally debt free: no mortgages, and no credit cards, only my car insurance and land taxes to deal with. 
I am 6 ft tall, weigh in at 200 lbs, blue eyes, gray/white hair ( short).
No tattoos, no piercings, but I do have a few scars...( it happens!)
I wear glasses on occasion, have trouble with very fine print...
From years of using a camera, with long lenses and microscopes.
I currently "reside" in the north end of Phoenix, 150 miles from my land up north.
I already have loads of equipment and supplies, and 2 trailers in a secured location within 4 miles of my place, at a "caretakers" residence. 
I recently had the land survey's done and now I am ready to begin fencing the parcels...
I am looking for a long term relationship with a lady that has a feel for the country life...
When I get the 1st site ( main living area) set up, I will be on "off grid" solar and wind electrical generation. Those are already purchased and 1 set of solar panels are in constant operation now for over 2 years. I also have 3 separate generators, and will be getting satellite TV and Internet service. The land I own is very remote and isolated in it's respect to a local town ( 14 miles distance) that only has a population of 400+/-.
The nearest real place to go to a grocery store or do any shopping, is over an hour's drive away. The same is true for any medical or hospital facilities.
The land is about the same as in Denver, 5,300' elevation. Mostly covered in volcanic soils and juniper and scrub oak trees ( I call them landscaping bushes!) I have seen trees, these don't really qualify, as most are 16 ft. or less in height. But, there are a lot of them! Great cover for shade and as windbreaks....
At this point in time I have a 12 x 60 mobile home up on the site, but it has to be totally refurbished, as I purchased it "stripped" to be able to build it inside the way I want it.
The land is wide open and has a great number of ( according to State game and fish dept.) a LOT of trophy sized Elk, Deer, and Antelope in my area. I have seen the Elk and the Antelope, but not the deer so far...I have to haul water in until I put in a well, as my land sits directly over a major aquifer. I have access to a 500 gallon water carrying trailer and own a vehicle to pull it. I own a number of vehicles also. The aquifer comes up ( artesian wells) in 2 places, north and south of my land parcel, about 700 feet in each direction. There are NO real roads, just dirt tracks from vehicles, and no electric power for miles... The land sets in a horseshoe shaped plateau, enclosed by 2 mountains, one to the west and the other smaller and consisting of several rolling hills to the east. To the south there is a huge canyon, about 500+ feet wide and that much or more in depth with sheer sides. 1 way in and out ( unless you know the only other way in and out) and it is very hard to find.
The plan: to set up an area for a "safe haven" living area and build a mini-ranch, to have large gardening areas ( up to 1+ acres) and a orchard ( also up to 1+ acres), raise chickens, rabbits and use the other 2 parcels for 2-4 head of cattle...
Sound at all interesting?
Please let me know if any ladies are interested...!
Thanks for your time!
Bill


----------



## BigMack

BigMack here, D/W/M 62, 6', 250. Live in Panama City Florida, Home of the most beautiful beaches. 
Was married to one woman for 41 years. Now its time to move on with life. 
Would like someone to share life with, here or wherever. Own my own simple home .
Like camping and fishing, sunsets and sunrises on the beaches here.
Have land for garden(s). If you are looking for a good trustworthy person, not a cheater.
Beleiver in God. Not rich and not looking for your $$ either. Lats share life.

Roger


----------



## spacecase0

I am a single skinny white male 39 years old, 5' 10" tall and 120 pounds, 
been looking for someone for the last 20 years and have failed, 
I guess I am a little odd, I like sewing, crafts, and baking as much as car racing, shooting, plant breeding, and electrical engineering
I spend my extra time learning technology for building cities and homesteading, how to build communications systems, or whatever...
I don't think my brain has a gender, and many women I have dated have left me over it (one example: they did not like that I keep a gun in a cute hello kitty backpack), I can act like I have a strong male personality for a while, but it is really just not me and I can't keep it up. but with that said I know how to and can keep a job and will defend you (that is the critical part, right ?).
I freak people out by getting ready for a collapse while still being happy and joking all the time (I guess I am not suppose to be happy when dealing with sad things, but I am likely to be happy no matter what happens)
the neat thing is that it looks like there are at least like minded people here
I am looking for someone that wants kids, and that is very very hard to find where I live (I am working on moving, but I don't know where to yet) 
I have a personal seed bank set up, and lots of industrial hardware, I have things like a solar powered MP3 player that has no batteries to fail so I can have music after things fall apart (I would learn how to play music, but I have better skills making MP3 players work)
I can build pretty much anything I want and am very good at fixing things
I like conversation and have been told that I will never be boring due to my love of learning new things.
I also have a few health issues from having lime's disease but for the most part I have it under control, but have lived most of my life without any physical energy, so it is new to me to be able to do things (yay d-ribose).
I also have some food allergies (gluten is one of them), so I can't really go out to eat anywhere, and that has hurt me in the dating department, so if you like to go out to eat all the time, then I am sure not for you.
I don't smoke and only drink when making or eating dinner seems to hard (hint, you don't need a digestive system to absorb calories from alcohol).
by the way when I drink I am very nice to others and am a tad more out going than my usual that is just a bit shy.
I like happy movies and zombie movies(I see them as training films)
I really don't care about money, and am set to live with out it.
I am very spiritual but deal with it more like a science, I can now set what timeline I am on to some degree (mostly to avoid speeding tickets or bad traffic), but every religion I have joined annoys me. (I am sure that humans are a spirit having a human experience )
and I am bad at selling things, myself included (job interviews, dates, ect...)
I am old fashioned in many ways, and will at least be STD free for you.

I am sure that I forgot something here...
any questions or does everyone think I am nuts now ?


----------



## Fowler

Hello Kitty backpack....and STD free....awesome!!!...LOL


----------



## Raven12

A Grateful Dead lunchbox would have been more impressive but he will still fit in with this crowd. :thumb:


----------



## Raeven

Welcome, spacecase0.  Of course, we are already acquainted from SilCo/SusCo. Nice to see a friendly face! You'll enjoy the ladies here. They're all amazing.


----------



## Brokeneck

PHP:


http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm220/brokeneck1/Jeff.jpg

New picture not sure if it will work.....


----------



## Brokeneck

second try....


----------



## Fowler

...............


----------



## cindilu

Nice...smile...

Ummmm.....cindilu, wyld, Tambo, Raven12, shan...Hellooooo come here!!....LOL

I knew I've his smile before...LOL




Wow, now I can start breathing again. Is it hawt in here or what? >LOL.


----------



## tambo

I saw it when he posted it. I can't believe it took so long for someone to reply to it!!! I've been waiting and watching everyday since he posted it for one of you girls to see it.


----------



## glazed

:help:

OMGoodness Gracious.

:help:


----------



## wyld thang

Brokeneck said:


> second try....


so, uh, what kind of vices does the president of the ernie fan club oversee?


----------



## goatmarm

I am 37, divorced, mother of two teens, working full-time, and currently living just outside of Boston. I am 5'3", with brown hair and blue eyes. I am not really new to this site, but haven't been on regularly for quite some time. I had to move, give up my goats, chickens, and farm due to divorce 2 years ago, so I haven't been very active on this site since then.
The kids and I moved closer to family, which is nice, but now we are city folk again. I miss the homesteading lifestyle. Even though it was only for about 6-7years, I enjoyed every moment of raising dairy goats, chickens, rabbits, and a small garden. 
Someday I hope to be able to return to that lifestyle, but now that the kids are established here they want to finally stay put and finish highschool without changing schools. We have always had to move every few years prior to this due to the ex's military career.
I am just looking for friendly folk who I can relate to. I love hiking, music, and spending time with my kids and pets.


----------



## sustainabilly

Hey gm. Welcome... back. There certainly are a bunch of friendly people on ST. I came here looking for pretty much the same thing. All of HT is filled with people who basically think much alike so there's always alot to check out. Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Brokeneck

Awwwwww...... Thanks for the comments ladies!!!


----------



## maxine

Hello.. I am 64, widowed for 11 years and would like to have a steady relationship, companion, and friend.. I live in southern OR, close to Eugene.. lots of interests..gardening, sewing, hiking, music, camping, gun shooting, old cars, reading..and am willing to try new adventures.. also am quite happy to just sit quietly and enjoy the view..would like to hear from someone in my area..Are there any men from OR out there?? I see some awesome women, but alas.. I'm wanting a male..!! )

Oh yes,, great pic Brokeneck,, you're a cutie!! too young for me, but never the less..nice eye candy!! as soon as I figure out how to post a picture of myself,, I will..


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Well, I've been on about every other board on here I guess I'll say "hi" on this one 

35, getting divorced for the 3rd time, I have 3 kids, I'm going to college to get my degree in Special Education.

I am not looking for a relationship beyond friendship. I have a LOT of work to do on myself before I'll be any good to anyone. Friends though, friends are good.

I had chickens and Nigerian Dwarf goats but I had to leave them behind. It hurts so bad to leave the goats that I can't even visit the goat forum here because it'll make me cry....and I'm not a crier. 

Here is a pic of me...









Well, that one is small...here's another one...


----------



## glazed

:donut:

(((hello friend!)))

:donut:


----------



## elkhound

come join in....seen ya around on forum.

hang tough.......life will get better for you.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Thanks and hi glazed


----------



## Guest

whiskeylivewire said:


> .................. I have a LOT of work to do on myself before I'll be any good to anyone. .....................


 Hey. Don't ever try to "fix" yourself. Somebody will look at you, exactly the way you are, and say, "That's exactly what I've been looking for my entire life"


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I never think to come in here, lol! Welcome to all the newcomers! This is a great place, nothing like the normal singles' meat market, and is even great for people who are not looking for a mate, but just want to talk to others about how to handle homesteading issues when you're single. 

The mood can range from silly and crazy to sad and lonely, with an occasional dust-up between posters, but with some great music videos thrown in for good measure! All in all, there are a whole lot of good hearts in here!

I agree 100% with what Zong said, but the secret is...you have to learn to love yourself just the way you are! Unless of course, you're a raging drunk or doper or find using your partner as a punching bag acceptable, lol. Then you might think about making some serious changes!  Otherwise, just be yourself and learn to love yourself and someone else will love you too.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Ok let me correct myself....I need to learn to pick men that don't cheat, abuse, are addicts or liars  So that is what I mean work on me...self esteem so that I don't go "oh pick me, pick me!" (said in my best Donkey from Shrek voice) when the first person comes along who says they want me lol


----------



## Frank_P

whiskeylivewire said:


> Ok let me correct myself....I need to learn to pick men that don't cheat, abuse, are addicts or liars  So that is what I mean work on me...self esteem so that I don't go "oh pick me, pick me!" (said in my best Donkey from Shrek voice) when the first person comes along who says they want me lol


:thumb:


----------



## wildhorse

Hey I'm new to singletree. I'm a 42 year old lady 5ft1 120 lb country bumpkin. Just looking for a better life one day at a time.


----------



## littlejoe

Were you once tame, or always wild?


----------



## wildhorse

Always wild....life is short gotta live it.


----------



## elkhound

jump in wildhorse


----------



## jandersen

Dwm 34 years old. Thought i would name in the hat for a lady. Ideally looking for someone to clean and cook whatever i manage to kill. Just kidding. I have small acreage that I'm working on making self suffencient. Its coming along nicely but it is lonly with my closest neighdors being camels. side note I'm heavily tattooed and ---- good looking.


----------



## jandersen

So i thought i should put up a real profile. My names jason I'm 34 and devorced. J have a one year old son and a pitbull who is the most worthless farm dog ever but i i love him anyway. I have a small acreage with some chickens, a lamb and most recently a horse. I have several fruit trees and plan on having a large garden next year. Whats really missing is a lady to share it with. Well theres a bit about me. Looking forward to getting to know you guys.


----------



## Pheasant283

Ok so after a few months of lurking on the singletree thread, here it goes; my name is Paul, I am a SWM, 28 yrs old, 6' 160 lbs. recently divorced. A hard working country boy. Grew up on a Ranch in NW NE., but not big enough to sustain 2 families at this time, so now live in SD and have a good day job in town, plus have my own tree planting biz., & when time allows remodel and flip houses in the tiny community I live in. Enjoy hunting & fishing. Also raise a few meat rabbits, chickens & ducks, & have an 8 month old black lab. Looking for the right little lady to settle down with to fulfill my life. Looking forward to getting to know you guys and gals. Just as soon as I figure out how to post pics I will post one of myself.


----------



## Fowler

jandersen said:


> Dwm 34 years old. Thought i would name in the hat for a lady. Ideally looking for someone to clean and cook whatever i manage to kill. Just kidding. I have small acreage that I'm working on making self suffencient. Its coming along nicely but it is lonly with my closest neighdors being camels. side note I'm heavily tattooed and ---- good looking.


Cant prove it without pics.....just sayin :teehee:


----------



## cindilu

Fowler said:


> Cant prove it without pics.....just sayin :teehee:


I think he just proved it.


----------



## jandersen

Just for you fowler


----------



## anahatalotus

I'm new to the site and new to the concep of homesteading. I found this site because it was mentioned on some of the survival and preparedness sites I lurke on. I have only gardened indoors and the only thing edible I have ever grown have been sprouts, lol. As a vegan (sor of I eat raw honey and use wool diapers on my baby) I really feel like I should learn how to grow more of my own food and become self sufficient. Right now I do not have any land but as soon as I find out where I'm moving next year I will start homesteading; until then I will be asking a lot of niave questions. Hopefully I will learn enough about homesteading by the time I start that I won't set myself up for failure.
I am 30 and a single mom to two fistey redheds who are two and five. There dad is in prison for the next decade. I am a nurse aide and returning to school to become a Chiropractor. I truly disagree with allopathic medicine and the way some of the patients I have had are treated. My hobbies include an obsession with yoga and going hiking with my pti bull err I mean Boxer mix for the haters out there


----------



## reuben

For What it's worth.....

long_haired_country_boy hunting, fishing, hiking, camping, photograph


----------



## Groene Pionier

Dang, I love your camera! Welcome here Reuben!


----------



## GeorgiaLady

I've been lurking and liking for a few months now, so its time to take the plunge and introduce myself. My names Ann and I live in metro Atlanta. Nice to finally make an official appearance!


----------



## Forestdude

Hello, I'm hopelessly single and wanted to join the support group. I've been told that I look like Brad Pit, George Clooney and Justin Beeber (with a touch of Fabio) all rolled into one. I am looking for a super-model who will weed the garden in a mini skirt and high heels and clean and cook the wild game that I haul in. A seven figure salary would be a bonus. Please message me if you meet this criteria.

OK, I might be stretching the truth just a little, but I am hopelessly single :sob: I've been on the site for a little bit, and I figured I'd put myself up in here. So hello ladies


----------



## akhomesteader

It feels strange introducing myself on the singletree. My husband died suddenly after a tragic accident, and now I'm raising my sons alone on our remote homestead in the Alaskan bush. We're way off the grid, and charter a plane a couple of times each year for mail and supplies. If you're interested in knowing a little more about me, take a look at a blog I used to have, The Last Frontier. I haven't updated it in over a year, but it will give you a good idea about us. 

I'm 53, grew up in Georgia, and I love Alaska --- except when it's 40 below. Well, actually, I still like it then, but my toes begin to protest my decision to move to the Far North. When it's really cold, I like to bundle up, put on my bunny boots, get a cup of hot chocolate, and go outside to watch the Northern Lights. 

I enjoy hunting and fishing, and I have a vegetable garden. Last summer, the boys helped me plant apple trees. I'd like to clear out a little more ground to make room for cherry trees and berry bushes. I do quite a bit of canning.

My sons are both 8 years old, and four months apart in age. We adopted them when they were born. It's been a little like raising twins. They are wonderful young men, and a great help with the chores.

As to what I'm looking for, I think just a friend right now. If it grows into something more, that would be fine --- probably good. When family and friends heard that I wanted to stay in the bush to raise my sons, some thought I shouldn't, or couldn't, or that I was just plain nuts. It really is a lot of hard work, and I know that I can't do it all alone. I'm not inclined to leave here, but that's not set in stone. I might be persuaded to change my mind, especially when it hits 40 below.  

I have satellite internet, but I'm only online a couple of times a week. The solar panels don't help much this time of year, and flying generator gas out to charge batteries gets expensive. If you write, it may take me a day or so to reply.


----------



## lonelytree

akhomesteader said:


> It feels strange introducing myself on the singletree. My husband died suddenly after a tragic accident, and now I'm raising my sons alone on our remote homestead in the Alaskan bush. We're way off the grid, and charter a plane a couple of times each year for mail and supplies. If you're interested in knowing a little more about me, take a look at a blog I used to have, The Last Frontier. I haven't updated it in over a year, but it will give you a good idea about us.
> 
> I'm 53, grew up in Georgia, and I love Alaska --- except when it's 40 below. Well, actually, I still like it then, but my toes begin to protest my decision to move to the Far North. When it's really cold, I like to bundle up, put on my bunny boots, get a cup of hot chocolate, and go outside to watch the Northern Lights.
> 
> I enjoy hunting and fishing, and I have a vegetable garden. Last summer, the boys helped me plant apple trees. I'd like to clear out a little more ground to make room for cherry trees and berry bushes. I do quite a bit of canning.
> 
> My sons are both 8 years old, and four months apart in age. We adopted them when they were born. It's been a little like raising twins. They are wonderful young men, and a great help with the chores.
> 
> As to what I'm looking for, I think just a friend right now. If it grows into something more, that would be fine --- probably good. When family and friends heard that I wanted to stay in the bush to raise my sons, some thought I shouldn't, or couldn't, or that I was just plain nuts. It really is a lot of hard work, and I know that I can't do it all alone. I'm not inclined to leave here, but that's not set in stone. I might be persuaded to change my mind, especially when it hits 40 below.
> 
> I have satellite internet, but I'm only online a couple of times a week. The solar panels don't help much this time of year, and flying generator gas out to charge batteries gets expensive. If you write, it may take me a day or so to reply.


Nice to see you here. I followed your late husbands posts on another forum and was shocked to hear of his passing. 

Jump in with both feet. Just watch out when the ladies get to sparring.


----------



## akhomesteader

lonelytree said:


> Nice to see you here. I followed your late husbands posts on another forum and was shocked to hear of his passing.
> 
> Jump in with both feet. Just watch out when the ladies get to sparring.


Thank you for the welcome. Good to see another Alaskan here. 

I'll try to avoid sparring.


----------



## kars1995

Hey! I've been a member here for years, but just recently started reading in this forum. Originally I'm from Ohio, but lived many years in Texas and currently I'm in NC. I have a son tht just turned 17 and a daughter that is 13. I'm going thru a seperation right now. Kinda sucks, and this time of the year doesn't help. But I'm determined that the best is yet to come!!


----------



## Studhauler

I find myself single again, I came home from working in the oil field and she had me living in the same camper I was when I was out west. I told her I was going to start sleeping in the house in two week, so she moved out. The divorce will be final soon. Apparently I was good enough for her when I was sending home money, but when she had to stop going out to the bars every weekend and stop smoking when I came home she didn't like me anymore.

About me, 6'2" 200 lbs, blue eyes, don't drink or smoke, 44 y.o. married for 3 years, no kids, but I will greatly miss my step-son, retired military, introvert, Myers-Brigg personal type ISTP, love language of acts of service. I like to vacation in Sturgis SD during bike week, and Lake Havasu AZ. I enjoy motorcycling, snowmobiling, boating. I would rather work around the house or in the yard that going out clubbing. When I am done with work I can't wait the get home. When I go to town, I get about half my errands done then I have to get back home.

ISO nonsmoking, blue eyes and not fat, someone that would rather work in the garden that go out to the bars, go to church on sunday than sleep-in, that can make a meal without a microwave (yes I have one), make a nice home for her family than hold a full time job.


----------



## kars1995

Okay, since Studhauler elaborated a bit more than me, I guess I'll give a tad more info. I'm 45 years young, 5'7", 133 lbs., hazel eyes, long brown (highlighted) hair, don't smoke and may have a drink or two socially. I loved living in the country, totally into antiques, love doing yard work/gardening, keeping a clean home, (it's an OCD kinda thing)  cooking and love animals. Although I am a vegetarian, I cook meats for my kids. It has nothing to do with animals, I just never, ever liked meat, even as a kid. Haven't eaten it in 34 years, but I can grill it, bake, fry, add this spice and that, as long as it looks pretty!  But my kids and friends think I do a great job for not knowing what the stuff tastes like. I also work as an Administrative Assistant at a software company. Guess that about sums it up.


----------



## Raven12

Yah! A vegetarian!!! That makes one. Woo hoo!!! Finally! Yes! Praise Jesus!!!


----------



## lonelytree

Raven12 said:


> Yah! A vegetarian!!! That makes one. Woo hoo!!! Finally! Yes! Praise Jesus!!!


And pass the Cheetos!


----------



## sdnapier

Raven12 said:


> Yah! A vegetarian!!! That makes one. Woo hoo!!! Finally! Yes! Praise Jesus!!!


I make two


----------



## mickm

Was away for awhile, and honestly can not remember if i ever posted on this thread, and i lack the patience to find out!

So this will serve as an introduction, or re-introduction, as it were.

Single white, 46 year old male, with a 10 year old son. Enjoy being a hillbilly, and living country. Real country, not pretend country! I enjoy gardening, hunting and fishing. I own an appliance and home repair bussiness, with aspirations to become more involved in construction salvage. Anything else, just ask!

I will apologise, most of my posts will be made from a phone. I live in the boonies!


----------



## mickm

Trying to figure out how to attatch a pic from my phone, we will try again


----------



## Fowler

Nice beard  and face...and head...and what big hands you have....


----------



## glazed

:donut:

I like the fish ... Supper!!

:donut:


----------



## mickm

Fowler said:


> Nice beard  and face...and head...and what big hands you have....


Why thanks!

Ya know what they say about men with big hands?

They wear big gloves!


----------



## mickm

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I like the fish ... Supper!!
> 
> :donut:



Yep! Kokanee salmon, excellent on the grill!

What the pic doesnt show is that my sister in law, and neice caught most of them! Lol


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Tell'em I'll bring the pie and sides ... You start the fire.

:donut:


----------



## rickfrosty

akhomesteader said:


> It feels strange introducing myself on the singletree. My husband died suddenly after a tragic accident, and now I'm raising my sons alone on our remote homestead in the Alaskan bush. We're way off the grid, and charter a plane a couple of times each year for mail and supplies. If you're interested in knowing a little more about me, take a look at a blog I used to have, The Last Frontier. I haven't updated it in over a year, but it will give you a good idea about us.
> 
> I'm 53, grew up in Georgia, and I love Alaska --- except when it's 40 below. Well, actually, I still like it then, but my toes begin to protest my decision to move to the Far North. When it's really cold, I like to bundle up, put on my bunny boots, get a cup of hot chocolate, and go outside to watch the Northern Lights.
> 
> I enjoy hunting and fishing, and I have a vegetable garden. Last summer, the boys helped me plant apple trees. I'd like to clear out a little more ground to make room for cherry trees and berry bushes. I do quite a bit of canning.
> 
> My sons are both 8 years old, and four months apart in age. We adopted them when they were born. It's been a little like raising twins. They are wonderful young men, and a great help with the chores.
> 
> As to what I'm looking for, I think just a friend right now. If it grows into something more, that would be fine --- probably good. When family and friends heard that I wanted to stay in the bush to raise my sons, some thought I shouldn't, or couldn't, or that I was just plain nuts. It really is a lot of hard work, and I know that I can't do it all alone. I'm not inclined to leave here, but that's not set in stone. I might be persuaded to change my mind, especially when it hits 40 below.
> 
> I have satellite internet, but I'm only online a couple of times a week. The solar panels don't help much this time of year, and flying generator gas out to charge batteries gets expensive. If you write, it may take me a day or so to reply.


All I can say is WOW ! God bless you (not that he'd be minded to do what I say ?) and hope things go well for you . Down here in ME ( Alaska, but less extreme) . 
By the way, you can grow Cherries ???


----------



## akhomesteader

rickfrosty said:


> All I can say is WOW ! God bless you (not that he'd be minded to do what I say ?) and hope things go well for you . Down here in ME ( Alaska, but less extreme) .
> By the way, you can grow Cherries ???


Thank you. A friend grows cherry trees not too far from me, so I'll give it a try. Will be worth it for some good pies.


----------



## I_don't_know

HI, I am Stefanie and I am 9. My daughter keeps telling folks I will be 65 this year. I keep telling her I will only be celebrating the 56th anniversary of my 9th birth birthday. She just does not understand. I was once given a button that read, âI have survived ---- near everything.â That button is the truth. My last adventure was taking a F150 V8 extended cab up to 70mph and trying to wrap it around a tree. (You should not try this at home. It does not work.) I rolled it 4 times and was airborne twice. I was in a coma for 2 months. I went back to work at Home Depot 4 months after I got out of the hospital. The button was correct. 
Now the next adventure I may need some help with. I have never really lived in the country, but I have lived alone on a 36ft sail boat for nine years. I also lived in a storage bay for 2 years. (I told the land lord I would be storing my furniture; I just didnât tell him I was going to store me too.) I have had chickens in the back yard and have killed and dressed them. 
But, the next adventure will start in about 30 to 60 days. I will be moving to 15 acres in eastern TN. There is a trailer badly in need of repair. I will be living without indoor plumbing, heat, or electric, until I can get the trailer moved, anchored and hooked up. Building the house will come later, but I am getting the floor plans drawn. 
I am looking for friends I can talk too. Someone I can turn to when I do not know which way to turn. If you can handle a bunch of crazy questions from a not so subtle lady my email is [email protected].


----------



## summerdaze

Welcome Stefanie, congrats for surviving! I'm betting that roughing it in TN is just gonna be another challenge for you, and that you will do quite well! Actually, that's about my favorite state, and it all sounds great to me!
I hope you jump right into the conversations here, or even start some, coz it sounds like you'd have some pretty facinating stories to tell. I'd like to hear more about living on the sail boat for 9 yrs!
There's a lot of knowlegable and good people here who can give you advice on your homesteading adventures. And lots of other things too!


----------



## rickfrosty

Ha, a "not so subtle" woman who definitely thinks outside the box !! I love it !
Good luck in Tenn. & here - watch out for the snakes (both places).



I_don't_know said:


> HI, I am Stefanie and I am 9. My daughter keeps telling folks I will be 65 this year. I keep telling her I will only be celebrating the 56th anniversary of my 9th birth birthday. She just does not understand. I was once given a button that read, âI have survived ---- near everything.â That button is the truth. My last adventure was taking a F150 V8 extended cab up to 70mph and trying to wrap it around a tree. (You should not try this at home. It does not work.) I rolled it 4 times and was airborne twice. I was in a coma for 2 months. I went back to work at Home Depot 4 months after I got out of the hospital. The button was correct.
> Now the next adventure I may need some help with. I have never really lived in the country, but I have lived alone on a 36ft sail boat for nine years. I also lived in a storage bay for 2 years. (I told the land lord I would be storing my furniture; I just didnât tell him I was going to store me too.) I have had chickens in the back yard and have killed and dressed them.
> But, the next adventure will start in about 30 to 60 days. I will be moving to 15 acres in eastern TN. There is a trailer badly in need of repair. I will be living without indoor plumbing, heat, or electric, until I can get the trailer moved, anchored and hooked up. Building the house will come later, but I am getting the floor plans drawn.
> I am looking for friends I can talk too. Someone I can turn to when I do not know which way to turn. If you can handle a bunch of crazy questions from a not so subtle lady my email is [email protected].


----------



## Little_Bit_Red

Hi.....Well, my name is Jennifer and I am 41 years young. I live in MI right now. I am a newbie, though I have lurked for years here. I believe that this is the lifestyle for me - free from the crap that has held me down and is damaging my health....I am not very good at talking about myself, but I am trying, lol. I don't have any kids and am twice divorced  . I am looking for someone who would want to live this lifestyle, to learn and grow and work together to have a lifestyle that is more free that what I have now. I know I need to work in the 'real world' for a while to fund my dream, but I DO want that dream. I feel it is a necessity, with the way that our country is going.... I want a partner/friend/lover/mate/spouse....But if this just leads to chatting, I'd appreciate that too. I have my issues (Post Traumatic Stres Disorder) and sometimes it gets me rather down.....

Hope to meet some nice friends and maybe a man for dating/relationship possibilities...Blessings all


----------



## lonelytree

mickm said:


> Trying to figure out how to attatch a pic from my phone, we will try again


Only 5 pieces of bait? :trollface:icecream::lookout:


----------



## execmom7

I have been perusing the homesteadingtoday forums for a bit and thought I would finally introduce myself. I am not currently homesteading but, have in the past and ache to get back to that lifestyle. 

I am 48, am a mother to 8 living children (3 left at home) and grandmother of 6. I have been single for the past six years and find it is not easy to find someone with similar goals and ideals.


----------



## mickm

execmom7 said:


> I have been perusing the homesteadingtoday forums for a bit and thought I would finally introduce myself. I am not currently homesteading but, have in the past and ache to get back to that lifestyle.
> 
> I am 48, am a mother to 8 living children (3 left at home) and grandmother of 6. I have been single for the past six years and find it is not easy to find someone with similar goals and ideals.


Welcome!

Lots of ideals here, not sure which ones are similar to anything sane, but there are ideals!


----------



## andiplus8

Well I guess I should go ahead and introduce myself. I used to spend a lot of time on the forums here when I ran my goat farm. Well not just goats, every kind of livestock imaginable, but primarily goats. Anyway, that was when I was married. Now I am separated and hope to be divorced VERY soon. I'm 43 and starting over again. I have 5 kids, but 3 still at home. I moved from Oklahoma all the way up to northern Minnesota to be near family. (mistake, yes, because, well you'd have to know my family...lol) I rented a farmhouse on 10 acres and we hunkered down for winter. They say spring is coming, although I have my doubts... But when it does I plan to start building my homestead again. I want to get us back to almost self sufficient. I had forgotten how much meat, milk, and eggs cost at the store. It was culture shock! I really need to get back to raising our own. 
Anyway, as for being single, I tried dating right off the bat because I had been lonely for so long in my marriage I thought here's my chance! Boy was I in for a surprise. Things sure have changed in the last couple of decades! I will just say that I didn't like it much. Liars, fakes, and idiots..... Apparently the dating pool up here is just the dregs that were left when all the good ones got married. lol So for now I am ok being single. I'll build up my homestead, raise my kids, and IF I run into someone along the way, that would be great. If not, well, I'm pretty happy just focusing on what needs to be done, so it's ok. I am learning a lot about myself and some things about my kids. I am applying myself to learning how to homestead up here in the frozen North as opposed to down there in the hotter than hell South I used to live in. I also start back to college on Monday. Getting my bachelor's degree in Alternative Medicine. Got a job working at the YMCA Camp here too. It's gonna be a great summer! 
So that's my intro. Pretty boring, but I'm tired. Wait til I wake up. I can get pretty lively.  I see some of y'all are just downright funny as all get out. I love reading through the posts on here. Looks like fun! Nice to "meet" y'all and I hope to join in and enjoy myself!


----------



## Jenstc2003

Hmm- I think I've never done this before, so here we go. I'm a 38 yo gal in WV, looking for a good, Catholic man (or one who would be willing to convert before we are married) who shares my dream of living as independently as possible. Looks are a nice advantage, but a caring heart and the willingness to work hard are more important. The more he loves warm hand knits, good food and homemade bread, the better. I also appreciate good conversation and would love someone who shares at least some of my interests.

I'm heavy set and short, with brown hair and green eyes, but I do enjoy a nice hike or horseback ride and an occasional evening of dancing is always fun. I tend to be more of a home body, however. I am also a bit of a nerd- I love sci fi shows like The Walking Dead, Firefly and Dr. Who, to name a couple. I also love to write, read, knit, and spend time with my pup. 

I am currently plotting a garden for my tiny trailer court lot- raised bed and containers for the next few years, but I am enjoying the knowledge that I will own my trailer free and clear at that point and can move it to a place more conducive to homesteading. I am also learning all I can about canning and preserving produce, and many other skills that will help me to one day be able to live more independently. I am looking at one day having a small homestead with some sheep, chickens and maybe some goats and alpacas and a large garden with some fruit trees on the property. It will be some time, but I would love to have someone to share the adventure with.


----------



## YellowRabbit

Well, I am 35 SWF. I have two great kids, my son is 15 and my little girl is 8. I take care of my Cousin who is 46, he had a motorcycle accident and improves a little each day. 
I have a great job that I love. I garden, raise rabbits, mostly lops. but I want to get into silver martins or harliqun. I crochet, stay busy.
looking for someone to chat with.
I am into the homesteading thing but need to move in order to do that, so I am just waiting till then.
oh I am five foot, 120 pounds, the girl next door lol. nothing to stare at, but a great laugh when you get me going .


----------



## ddstrain

Well after 22 years, she up and left. So I figure I can retool my life a bit. Not really a homesteader by practice, but more my mentality. Lean more towards that hideously frugal/stockpiling side of things, though it would be nice to get into perhaps growing some veggies. Live in the DC burbs, work a couple blocks from the White House, a blue collar sort of guy dealing with a white collar career path (lawyer ... we all don't suck, honest) just wanting to simplify life a bit. Grew up in northern NH. Parents ran a junk/collectible/antique shop, so I have that buy/salvage then sell thing baked into my being ... hence my selling stuff on eBay and Etsy. Spent most of the high school years in a drafty trailer home, entered the Army at 17 and out at 20. Married at 23, dad at 24. Next thing you know I'm 45, single again and have the kids with me most of the time. Taa daa, here I am. If anyone happens to be in the DC area of a mind to simplify, save, prepare and/or eat the tomatoes I'm thinking of growing (can't stand them myself), let me know.


----------



## viggie

I suppose now that I'm back from my hiatus, it's time to throw my hat back in the ring. A lot of you know me already but....I'm 35, short and round, very shy, never been married, childfree, Pentecostal, a Master Gardener, and urban homesteader. I'd love to get into large scale homesteading, helping run a CSA, or something similar but for now I'm making do with what I have. I was in IT and have worked as both a programmer and an analyst, but was laid off after the election and am currently still looking for work.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hi all,

I am an early widow (2009) and only was able to live the 'steading life briefly before employment forced me back to the city. 

I've been able to garden and grow some of my own food; can and preserve some of mine and my neighbors harvest; cared for others animals short-term but have had no stock of my own and have very limited experience in that arena.

Not currently homesteading but would like to return to it and have an interest in 4-season growing, permaculture, herbalism and all forms of sustainable agriculture. Interested in prepping and learning more survival skills. I've fished some, hunted only with a camera and have limited experience with firearms. Book and internet interests include alternative building methodology, solar energy, rainwater harvesting and small-scale living.

Other interests and hobbies include photography, writing (feel free to check out my blogs in my signature line), music across many genres, cooking, canning, and reading, always reading. Not much into television, but like a good movie. Can barely sew a button on, but have made my own tinctures, soap, candles and perfumes. I like cast iron but have rarely had an opportunity to use it! 

I've traveled outside of the United States and enjoy it, but would like to spend more time exploring the National Parks and Forests of our own country.
Very apolitical, centrist, live a Torah lifestyle but am not part of any organized religious movement. 

Pretty introverted intellectual type on the whole and prefer small groups to big crowds; open spaces and being outside. I cycle for fun and work out regularly. I work in the IT field.

Not exactly looking for anyone or anything, but not opposed to it either. Just don't know that at this time in my life I have much to offer someone except a lot of dreams and a willingness to experience new things along with a love of learning and a goofy sense of humor :viking:

Three adult children and two grandsons with another on the way - the kids think I am a kook but loved to visit when I had my own place 

I am _terrible_ at cell-phone-self-photography but I don't have any other recent photos so, this is it for now :run:

Cheers!

~ST


----------



## deaconjim

Well, hello folks. Many of you already know me, but I guess this is my official coming out announcement. Without going into details, it seems I am now officially qualified to post on this forum.


----------



## nwcountry

I've been single/divorced 16 years, and not sure if I want a man. I was more thinking along the lines of a dog, but who knows what the Lord may have in mind for me. I do kind of miss havin someone to pick on :hammer: :runforhills:

I'm 60 now and just sort of doubt there is a feller out there for me but this could be a fun thread anyway:bored: and something to do in my free-time. I live in Oregon and was raised in the country. I love animals and caring for them. I've owned horses, chickens, dog, cats, ducks, and bunnies. I don't own any now and am just busy trying to finish up some classes I am taking at the local college.

Some of my fave things to do are mostly outdoor type things like kayaking lakes and slow moving rivers. I love numbers and am thinking about having a sort of tutoring/help site for math and accounting. I like to design websites but I am not good at coming up with something lucrative to write about. I am an amateur photographer and can spend hours just wandering around taking photos. I like unique or abstract photos the best.

I don't smoke or drink and prefer a man that doesn't either. Although I have no problem with a glass of wine while cooking, and having dinner If I were to date, I would want a fella that is spontaneous, loves to laugh (and is secure enough to be able to laugh at himself, not take things to serious or over-sensitive). Old-fashioned values and good morals

Ok, that's it, but whether I meet anyone here or not, I look forward to meeting others of my kind (singles) Denise
PS Here are a couple of photos, one of me, and one of my style of photography


----------



## I_don't_know

rickfrosty said:


> Ha, a "not so subtle" woman who definitely thinks outside the box !! I love it !
> Good luck in Tenn. & here - watch out for the snakes (both places).


Thank you for the welcome. I will definitely keep an eye out. I use to catch snakes with my son. We sold them at a local pet store. 
You are correct I have never been one to stay in the box. I have never been accused of being outstandingly average or breath-takingly acquitted.


----------



## rkintn

I've got a profile here somewhere but I figure it's time to update it I've moved just outside of Nashville, so I'm hoping there might be a good homesteading fella close by I have profile up on POF, so forgive me, but I'm gonna copy and paste what I have there

Fun loving single mom looking for a guy to date and get to know, and possibly move onto something a little more serious.

I'm an avid photographer and take great joy in photographing my kids and the world around me. I would love to see my passion turn into a living and am working on making that possible. I'm a huge movie buff/fan. I really enjoy a good action flick and a good ole fashion monster horror movie. I really don't care for chick flicks or slasher films. As for music, I've been listening to a lot of top 40 stuff lately and find I really like the indie stuff that's coming out like The Lumineers, Fun, etc. My absolute favorite music is classic rock...think AC/DC, ZZ Top etc. I have a few favorite TV shows: The Walking Dead, Supernatural, Justified, Game of Thrones, Bones and Sons of Anarchy. Kind of a weird mix, I know LOL As you can probably guess my favorite authors run to Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Joe Hill, Tabitha King, Lisa Gardener etc. although I'm always willing to read anything that sounds interesting...and no, 50 Shades of Grey never made my reading list.

I'm a pretty easygoing person. I'm honest and I cannot stand games or liars and I have no tolerance for bullsh*tor drama. I am loyal to my friends and family. I am extremely close to my children and am a very hands on mom. 

I like to dress up from time to time, but am more comfortable in jeans and a tshirt. I like to get outside and work in the garden and even mow the yard I'm smart, funny and not afraid of getting dirty. I like to fish (I can bait my own hook and even clean and cook what I catch, although I'd rather someone else did the cleaning lol) and shoot. It's been a long time since I've been huntin' but I enjoyed it when I did go. I don't mind camping as long as there's a moderate level of comfort lol I like to cook and I like to take care of those I love and care for. I'm frugal by nature and necessity and absolutely loathe the mall and unnecessary shopping. I've got a strong DIY streak and love a good challenge I cuss too much when I'm mad, have tattoos and hate to cry in public. I support our troops and distrust our current government and long to be way back in the country, far away from the rat race.


And I'll add a nice picture from today. Take with my kids out on Natchez Trace Parkway at Fall Hollow:


----------



## Our Little Farm

Many of you know me already, I've been on this site for many years, just was not single. 
I'm a 45 yr old woman with the heart of a homesteader, but I am no longer at the farm. 
Enjoying life now, and living on the edge of a town for the first time. Has taken some getting used to, not having a garden and animals, but I do have some containers on my porch, and a great Farmers Market close by. 
Just dropped by to say hello and to see some friends.
Rose


----------



## skeeter

I'm interested in friends as well as potential mates. Please email me and we can talk. 

Age: 50
Sign: Sagittarius
Location: Baldy Mesa, CA
Seeking: Long-term
Height: 5'6"(167cm)
Body Type: Pleasantly Plump
Religion: Christian
Ethnicity: Native American
Smoker: No
Drinking: Yes on special occasions
Marital Status: Divorced
Children: Proud parent
Education: College Grad
Employment: other


First and foremost, I practice my christian faith and I am hoping to meet someone that puts God first in their life. I want a man that has his heart on God. I am not a fanatic but just truly love the Lord with all my heart. I can not imagine a day without Him in my life and I am looking for someone that is the same. 

I am looking for a permanent relationship that leads to marriage. I am honest, almost to a fault and I try to be kind to everyone I meet. 

I'm easy going and like to enjoy my life. I love outdoor activities, pets, family, gardening, cooking, reading, and doing things spontaneously. I have many interests. I am a girlie tomboy...lol. Yes I can bait my own hook...well most of the time...lol. I love being a woman but I am not afraid to do things that I like or want to do. I am assertive and self-assured. I don't need to be rescued. I am a life long learner and love to explore new things. 

I want a man that will be my friend first. I am old fashioned and I'm looking for a man that is the same. I expect that he enjoys some of the things that I do. 

I will be totally content living in a rural setting. I have done that many times in the past. I have many skills and I am a good helpmate. So, I am saying that I am open to relocating but it would be a process for me to do so. I just moved and still getting settled but I had enough time in between to plant my garden. I will post pictures soon. 


Seeking a: Man
Ages: 40 to 60
Smoker: No
Preferred body type: Not Stated

I am looking for a christian, a bit old fashioned, gentleman. I want someone that will be my friend and complement. Though I have a degree it is not a priority with me in a mate since I know that learning doesn't just happen at school. What is important is that there is a connection and we enjoy each others company. I hope that we will have some interest in common but I'm not expecting someone to help me with my sewing or crocheting...lol. 

Oh let me mention honesty and straightforwardness are qualities that I admire


----------



## redhawksis

Hi everyone. I'm stacey 38 SWF brown hair and eyes, bbw, living in the northern shenandoah river.valley of Virginia, an hour west of Wash DC. Single never married mother to 1. Wish I could live a more sustunable life. I grow a small garden and orchard, love to fish, I hunt with a redtailed hawk , more spiritual than religious(the woods is my church) Ihave 3 dogs, 5 cats, rabbit, parrot, loft of pigeons, and a hawk. I'm a wildlife rehabber and falconer. Just living the simple life and wishing for someone to share it with.


----------



## Fowler

Hi, Im Fowler your local neighborhood poo fairy, I am mischievious and sweet. Like sweet and sour candy....I'm looking to pester and annoy people till someone yells uncle.

My favorite past times are Jello wrestling, poo flinging, sheep wrangling and playing music with all my rowdy We WEEE WEEEEEE pig friends. Oh.....Im 74 going on 12.


----------



## foaly

Hi everybody! I'm Pamela. I've been on HT so long I can't remember life without it. Thought I would share a recent picture of me and the loves of my life.


----------



## WhyNot

38y.o divorced female, mother of 1 21 year old who lives on her own. Currently living in Dallas, TX working my behind off literally and figuratively. I've recently re-singled myself. For the sole benefit for those that are nosey and like to pay attention to these things and also so it's there and not a surprise later, I have been having poly relationships which I have most recently ended all of them for particularly personal reasons. It is my intention to go forward in life either alone or with one man with whom I can have a devoted relationship with for, presumably, the rest of our lives.

Some things that are important to me to find: the shareing of or at least TRUE acceptance of my spirituality, political views (or lack of) and my tolerant nature. I.E. if you are a homophobe, racist or like to thump people with Bibles, we would not be a good match at all. If you are a man who is intimidated by women who are professionals and may make a larger income then also please keep on a truckin.

A little insight into the combination I am: I can shoot, dress, butcher, cook and preserve venison, same with geese, pheasant and whatever else needs to be done as well as garden just about anywhere. I can also stand in the front of a mahogany board room full of oilmen in suits with cougnac and cigars and tell them they need to spend $100,000 on technology. One of these scenarios I enjoy doing much more than the other. And it has nothing to do with stuffy boardrooms 

Having grown up in the woods in a small village but yet having traveled to many other countries as well as all but two of these United States, I've done a lot, seen a lot and know what I want and am capable of...just looking for that king of mine almost no matter where he is, although I have moved south because I would like to stay out of the areas that get 4+ feet of snow at a time, however, I wouldn't completely rule any place out out of hand.

I prefer a more "traditional" man/woman relationship than our current society ususally portrays, this is better left to private discussion rather than on a forum, I have found so I will leave it at that.


----------



## DUlrich

Hi all, I'm David, 23 y.o. male. Been reading HT off and on for a few years now, finally came into singletree recently and realized this is where all the fun is at.

I grew up in the suburbs, but my parents' 1.3ac backed up to a totally undeveloped greenbelt. Being free in the woods... just can't get it out of my veins. Always more at peace alone in the trees.

Currently in the Seattle metro area, developing software and stashing away $ to put down on a property. I like the mild PNW climate, but the cost of land, taxes, and level of government/regulation here on the left coast will probably encourage me back KY/MO/TN ways in a couple more years. Been down there visiting, seen it's beautiful country (all that stone...) and there seem to be a lot of folks on here from around there, always a good sign. 

My dream home is a small, earth-sheltered stone house, built by me from mostly local stone and timber (sourced on the property, if feasible), with a main garden/orchard/work/play area of ~1ac fenced/walled in surrounded by all buildings. The remainder of the property will be 40+ acres of woods, for fuel, lumber, and possibly minor income, but mainly privacy. Yes, I know that will be a lot of hard work, but having done a fair bit of digging, constructing and remodeling around here I know it's in my ability and drive.

Dated a few girls/women/ in the last few years, but people in my age group, and here in the 'burbs in general seem to be on a totally different wavelength. Not good experiences, not looking to do it again except maybe with a woman who 'gets it'. Would rather do it on my own than compromise the dreams that keep me getting up and doing it all over again in the rat race (for now).

Don't consider myself religious, but I do try to actually live my life in line with my understanding of the principles/values in the Bible. If there is anyone I'm actively looking for, it's those who live out their beliefs, but are also a little too independent for any kind of organization.

Currently have a small garden, manage our apple, plum, asian pear trees, 5 blueberry bushes, tons of raspberries, and rhubard that's descended from a great-grandmother's patch and been moved/split a few times. Hope to take some when I move out. Also keep the 16x8x8 woodshed stocked for our little heating stove in the winter. Actually enjoying splitting the wood.

Couldn't find any recent outside pics of me, probably was too busy working on something to take any, but here's showing off an extravagant new toy recently:
View attachment 12298


And pretending to be artsy (before cutting hair for the summer):
View attachment 12299


----------



## lonestarbugout

Hello everyone. Since this is singletree and I,m single I figure this is the right place. So my location is the NE corner of Texas. Age 56, 6'1", strong and lean. I got myself 20 something acres last October and bee living here ever since. Nice little place with hills and a valley. Well came in really nice and I have it on solar power pumping to cistern at the top of one of the hills. Got in a larger garden and have excellent crop of weeds. Been getting some veggies too. Have off grid solar also. Current project is building a rammed earth house. I'm looking for a gracious lady to form a partnership with.


----------



## travis91

Well I'm travis I'm 22 years old, I live in southeast alabama. I think I will be moving to central Virginia in the near future, but who knows. I'm 6'6", 190 lbs, dirty blonde blue eyes. Never been married no kids no criminal record. In my free time I enjoy fishing, working on projects, being with friends. I work part time at a cattle auction, recycle computers, and do lots of side jobs. Not quite sure what I want to do with the rest of my life. You can find me on Facebook www.facebook.com/travis.bloodworth


----------



## Pinetop Hunting

I'm 39. Sexy manbeast. Sense of humor. 6'3". I own 10 acres of hardwood forest and my current home that is for sale. Will be building cabin in woods very soon. I also have a job. Lol. Live in Western tennessee. I also operate a 3000 acre hunting outfit so needless to say I'm a man of the woods. Would love to know if there really are level headed females with homesteading desires and a love of the outdoors still in existence. I've had all the "shopping,sleeping till 2pm,over dependence on modern laziness" I can take. Are there any "real" women out there anymore?


----------



## no really

Ok finally got nerve to post in here. 

I am 34, female, spent 12 years in the military. On my own place now little over a hundred acres in far West Texas. Trying to get my place set up. Have goats, chickens, few cows, couple of horses, assorted dogs and cats. 

At this time my work takes me all over the world, but have a great family living in the area, we help each other out when needed. Right now I am helping at my cousins place as she is working out of country, we work for the same company. 

Never been married, got close a couple of times. :bash: 

Can't post any pics right now as I don't have access to them.. Will try to get some soon.


----------



## rs38bj

Welli looked back at my old post and discovered it is over 4 years old. So i felt like updating. I've talked to several women, some from here, had some good long conversations, but I'm back to the drawing board a far as finding a companion. I can't figure out getting a picture on here newer than on the old off but would gladly send one. Anyway here goes...


didn't expect to find what I'm looking for easily but there is nothing to lose by looking. One day I intend to live a simple farming/gardening life and get away from the fast-paced modern things as much as possible. That means doing more work by hand, being outdoors, active, building relationships, instead of spending time watching tv, playing video games, or texting all day. I want to homeschool my kids, play family games, read books and write hand letters, have meaningful and deep conversations, and go to farmer's markets and flea markets.

I am not religious, though I am usually told I have values that are somewhat traditional, and would want someone who isn't super religious, and preferrably someone who doesn't drink or smoke or at least does so minimally. It's also important to note that my dad will be on the land too when I build. He is getting older and just retired, and I intend to have him at home so I can make sure he is ok, and to take care of him when he can no longer do so himself. Also the man is an unending font of knowledge about the homesteading life as he grew up in a time when people were frugal and simple out of necessity, not because it was a hip new trend.

My goal is to take the land I have in Ky, start from the ground up, doing everything myself to build a simple life in the woods with a cabin. That means, not having some things until you can afford them, going without, making sacrifice, instead of going into debt and spending yourself broke every week. Im outside as much as possible and live/sleep outdoors during warmer weather. Im not an environmentalist, just somebody who wants to live a simpler quieter life. I am very excited about living an "off-grid" lifestyle and want to find a woman who would be equally dedicated to living this way.


I live with 4 dogs, 11 sheep and a cat. My lifestyle would be considered primitive by most but it's what I have for now. Water comes from the nearby creek, heat comes from a woodstove in the camper, and that's it. This fall I'm going to build a gassifier to produce propane for electricity and heating. I'm content with that until I can add new things. The woman I am searching for is probably hard to come by. I have to find someone who isn't afraid of real hard work and sacrifice. Doesn't want debt, values relationships, thinks family time is the most important thing there is.

I think the best way to describe what I am looking for is in the movie "Faith Like Potatos", except for the religion part of it. The way that family lived and endured together would be a wonderful experience. If anyone's interest is peaked, I'd love to start a real conversation with somebody, truly getting to know one another about the things that are important and meaningful.


----------



## Fowler

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I'm 39. Sexy manbeast. Sense of humor. 6'3". I own 10 acres of hardwood forest and my current home that is for sale. Will be building cabin in woods very soon. I also have a job. Lol. Live in Western tennessee. I also operate a 3000 acre hunting outfit so needless to say I'm a man of the woods. Would love to know if there really are level headed females with homesteading desires and a love of the outdoors still in existence. I've had all the "shopping,sleeping till 2pm,over dependence on modern laziness" I can take. Are there any "real" women out there anymore?


 
Man beast?..So you"re sasquatch, just messin with ya....LOL


----------



## sfsbhs

Well I've lived in a small town for about 30 years. I would like to live out in the boonies on my own spot of land and become a whole lot more self sufficient!

I work full time, have 1 kid left at home, am at the end of my masters degree, and am doing an internship for that. 

I think I've decided that, for me, finding someone that I can laugh with and have open communication with is ideal. I like to laugh! 

For hobbies I like all sorts of things like camping, drives, gardening, animals, reading, and other things.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Participant profiles, hmmm, can't remember if I ever put one up. Single male currently living in NE Oklahoma, just north of some cheap land I want to buy and turn into my off-grid paradise. Just came a step closer with my 4x4 truck. Just a good old country boy, but I have a Computer Science degree. Currently disabled, but, I am hoping I can go back to work next year, make a TON of money as a Java Developer. Lived and worked just about all over the U.S. 44 going on 45 (next month.)

This is me, so, what you see is what you get! lol



"He who learns must suffer
And even in our sleep pain that cannot forget
Falls drop by drop upon the heart,
*And in our own despite, against our will,
Comes wisdom to us by the awful grace of God."
-- **Aeschylus*
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Aeschylus

http://jcatron.com/resume/


----------



## JohnnyLee




----------



## DJ54

Single white male here. 5'8", 240 lbs. Never been married, no kids, smoker. Just moved back into the homeplace where I was raised, since both parents have passed, and bought out Sis's half. I have the bestest Sister in the world..!! 

I have horses, and love to trailride, and horsecamp. Hope to get back into it next year, after several years of working on things here, to get it where it needs to be. Love to vegetable garden, and preserve what I raise. I love to do woodworking, and metal fabrication. From repairing my own farm equipment, to building what I need, to horseshoe art. I try to be as self sufficient as possible. I'm not in the boonies, in fact, just 20 minutes from the capital city, but it is a country setting. 

Would love to find a woman that has similar likes & hobbies, mentally, financially stable. No children is about a must...

I realize this is not the best pic in the world, but the only one I could find real quick.


----------



## casusbelli

DJ54:
Is that tunnel the one near Telegraph Hill, northern Lawrence Co.???
B&O, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## DJ54

It is a B&O Tunnel, but known as the Moonville Tunnel. Located within the Zaleski State Forest/Lake Hope area, near Athens.

I belong to a group that has secured around 16 miles of abandoned rail bed, and made it into a muscle power only Rail Trail.

Here is a link if you care to check it out: http://www.moonvillerailtrail.com/


----------



## GrammaBarb

Hi Folks,

'Curs to me that it has been awhile, (if ever) and perhaps I should say hello---again. It has been almost two years since cancer took my Rory away, and I am single again, for the first time in decades. It has been an interesting voyage of self-discovery. And what have I learned? Well, firstly, the memory of real love beats a world of just physical fun. Secondly, perhaps it is lack of energy or just inertia, but into one's 60-somethings, one is less and less likely to make the effort to find someone. I've learned that camping and riding with a group of women is wonderfully cathartic, but isn't the same as someone to come home to, or who comes home to you. Dogs help, as does the cat, but......

Anyway, you get the idea. On the positive side, my Granddaughters--nearly 13 year-old twins--are utterly delightful, and my son has settled into a career in firefighting, a noble if somewhat dangerous profession. I live on a bit less that one teensie acre in what used to be a logging camp and which has grown into a neat little rural community. I can apples and pickle cukes and try to get non-gmo foods at our local co-op, keep a pantry full and heat (and bake) with wood. I also ride across the country on motorcycles, and right now my sun-room table is festooned with BMW cylinders and heads. My professional life was spent owning a printing plant (along with my Ex, for awhile) and also teaching graphic arts at our local Community College. 

So, am I looking? Kinda. Do I want a life-partner? Well, yeah, I suppose. Well, assuming I want these, what would they be like? Funny, smart, tall (I'm 5'9" on a good day), not bothered by a scar on my chest (open-heart surgery after a heart attack while scuba diving....long story), he wouldn't take life, himself or anything overly seriously, but would also not think me paranoid for stocking a pantry and other "Prepper" things. He would absolutely *have* to proclaim, after sampling some fairly local 'shine, that I am indeed the very best poet since Poe....but he can be cleverly prevaricating, it's OK.

One's life in a couple of paragraphs. Scary......OK, so I'll try to attach a picture. Me, after three days of bike riding, camping and living in the woods......sans makeup, clean clothes, (got lots of helmet-hair, though), enjoying *real* vehicles at a car show we stumbled upon in western Washington (and no, it WASN'T raining!) :rock: 

Here goes:


----------



## turkywmn

I grew up in the Adirondacks on a 44 acre farm though by the time the baby of the family (ME) was old enough to do anything all we did was chickens and veggies and there were a lot of veggies. I moved out of here as soon as I could to VT. College, death of my Dad and marriage full of abuse. Sustainable farming and return to NY on 3/4 acre with chickens and big garden wanting more. Single and wishing for more in a relationship than bad memories and fear. Will never happen again. Enjoy gardening, keeping animals humanely, returning to wilderness eventually as time permits. Location is not as important as the person's belief.


----------



## pepsiguy30m

I haven&#8217;t posted here before but here goes.
I'm a single guy wanting to farm in eastern Kentucky on land thats been in the family for years that's already paid for.
I am interested in organic non gmo crops also traditional methods of farming along with some more modern ways I'm very interested in off-grid technologies I want to build a log home on top of a mountain with a view! I'm very talented with my hands I can fix just about anything and weld to boot.
I would like to fund prodjects though selling farm fresh produce and other crafts such as blacksmithing and pottery.
I'm looking for a country/hippie woman who might be interested in working together for goals we both dont share or do share I'm and easy going person I'm 32 I&#8217;m 150-160 lbs brown hair brown eyes part Cherokee Indian I do have a picture on my face book feel free to send me a friend request don't be shy I talk to everyone 
https://www.facebook.com/boywon30m


----------



## Wrango

I'm new to this forum, but not to living off the land. I'm 43 and live on acreage in WA. I enjoy living in the country and all it has to offer. Someday I'd like to find the right girl to enjoy it with, but I'm content with the single life until that happens. I hope everyone had a nice Christmas and New Years and y'all stay warm back east. Our forecast today is sunshine and around 50 degrees. I plan on getting some things done outside between watching the two football games.


----------



## Bud

I realize that this is a long shot (I posted here a few years ago), but here goes. I am a 31 year old guy from southwest Florida who has been captivated by the dream of homesteading and self-sufficient living for more than ten years. I have arrived at a point where I believe I need to make this happen before I allow more life to pass me by. I am willing to go it alone, but it would be nice to find a kindred spirit to share the journey.

I like to consider myself a practical idealist in a Thoreauvian sense. I have built my castles in the air; now I just need to place foundations under them. By day, I work with computers as an IT guy. By night, I plan my escape from technology, or at least from 8+ hours each day in front of computers. I'd rather dig my hands into the dirt than figure out why someone's e-mail was delivered a minute late.

I am a spiritual person who is probably best described as a "progressive" Christian. Over the years, I have incorporated many eastern, Native American, and pantheistic ideas into my spirituality, which makes me a heretic, a label I wear proudly. I left fundamentalism behind long ago and have no interest in returning to it.

I am a native Floridian and have lived in Florida most of my life, but I did live in southern West Virginia for a while. I fell in love with the snow, a sentiment that most of my fellow Floridians cannot comprehend. Although I cherish Florida's wild interior, I cannot tolerate the urban mayhem of the coast. I'd rather be in a wild swamp than a crowded beach.

I own ten acres in eastern Tennessee where I plan to build a small earth-friendly dwelling. I participated in a cob building course and I love the idea of natural building, but I am open to whatever works. The Appalachians inspire me and I have hiked extensively through the region. I can't wait to put down roots there.

If any of this resonates with you, I would love to talk. Send me a private message and I will give you my e-mail address.


----------



## wyld thang

Hello to a fellow heretic, just wanna say keep on keepin on!


----------



## Matthew_70

Hello!

My name is Matthew, and I'm 46 or 47 years old. I live in Daytona Florida in a little house that I really enjoy, about a ten minute walk from the beach. I have a workshop with both woodworking tools and automotive tools. I also have a backyard garden that currently has cabbages, brocolli, tomatoes (if they survive the frost) and mustard greens. In a few weeks I'm going to till up the mustard part and add carrots, and possibly radishes.

Short term hobbies are SCUBA diving, traveling, hitting farmers markets, flea markets, and pawn shops. I enjoy tent camping and purchased a car that gets exceptional fuel economy so that I can explore further. I have a full camping kit that has been tired and tested to be safe and sound - and which fits in the car nicely. See, I love to go, love it, and tent camping costs me about 100 a day including food and fuel - Yeah, I could do it cheaper, but I enjoy stopping and exploring - and have a weakness for interesting places to eat.

Long term plans are underway now. I've paid off many of my bills and gone into strategic debt to build my credit to the point that I can buy a large piece of land in the Kentucky or Oklahoma areas. I love Kentucky and really love the laws there, but Oklahoma is getting closer to being free and they have some large acreages (100+) that are in my budget. 

I want to homestead and semi-off grid, with off grid capabilities in case of SHTF. The plan is land, food animals, with a small river/stream on the property. Two story farmhouse, with wrap-around porch. 

About me...

I'm former military, have no criminal record, and decided to remain single about ten years ago. I rarely drink, do not do drugs, and am in decent health. I have no STD's and have three kids that are grown and out on their own and doing really well for the most part. Hey, they're young, lol.

It's time to start looking again. The last girl is in her new house, and I need to find someone to compliment me and be a companion.


----------



## Montanarchist

I haven't been on here in quite awhile and there have been some serious changes in my life since my last post here. My off-grid homestead is now 95% self-sufficient and functionally complete. My garden is now 16,000 ft2. My goat herd was up to 29 until I culled to 9 and then lost 3 to wolves, 5 to a bear and my last one to a mountain lion. I might get a highland cow this spring and see how she does against the predators before adding more goats. My chickens are down to 6 but I'll let one of the girls brood this spring. 

I have embraced polyamory and have three awesome girlfriends but my closest one lives 70 miles away and I see her just four days a week. I've also embraced my kinkiness and have discovered I'm a great Dom- Think 50's style household without the religious foundation. Speaking of religion, I'm a heathen of the Discordian persuasion and I'm also an anarcho-capitalist.

You can find out a lot more about me by reading my OKC profile: 
http://www.okcupid.com/profile/Montanarchist


----------



## Fowler

Ha Ha Ha ^^^^^this guy cracked me up!! Bless his heart....LOL!!


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> Ha Ha Ha ^^^^^this guy cracked me up!! Bless his heart....LOL!!


LOL I think he's probably on a site or two that I am on too... (not homesteading related) LMAO...seems familiar.


----------



## Montanarchist

Thank you ladies. *tips hat* Whynot, if it's *that* site look me up: Montanarchist.


----------



## homefire2007

I gotta ask..do 'your' ladies get to embrace polygamy, too? Not my thing but I hope the ladies could have many husbands also.:hysterical:


----------



## Montanarchist

The answer to that question, homefire, is in the vocabulary. I'm polyamorus not polygamous. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyamory


----------



## homefire2007

Well...I guess you learn something new everyday. Ignorance is bliss  Don't get it, don't understand it but to each his/or her own.


----------



## wyld thang

Methinks Prom would dig Fowler's lil hankiejinks


----------



## neverfear

lol : )


----------



## neverfear

still getting settled in my new home...


----------



## sfsbhs

I'm loving that cabin! Do you have more pictures?


----------



## neverfear

Sure thing, I have thousands of pic's. Here's one that I took a few months ago. I have done lots of work on the place since then...


----------



## sfsbhs

Oh heck tbats not a cabin!!! Lol!!!


----------



## roadless

Nevermind.
Drat, someday I will figure out how to post images with my new notebook.


----------



## neverfear

I shave once a year weather I need it or not.


----------



## roadless

Looking good either way neverfear.


----------



## Jaclynne

neverfear said:


> lol : )


Ever since I saw this funny little post, I've been slightly concerned. The fellow in the chair, him I understand. But I must ask, who is that hanging from the porch rafters, you can just see their tiny little feet dangling.:huh:


----------



## neverfear

Jaclynne said:


> Ever since I saw this funny little post, I've been slightly concerned. The fellow in the chair, him I understand. But I must ask, who is that hanging from the porch rafters, you can just see their tiny little feet dangling.:huh:


Since I'm not the artist, I'll just make something up. That's Killjoy's cousin, Jethro.

lol


----------



## Jaclynne

And perhaps his little sister Ellie? Looks like two sets of feet, but I guess Jethro could be a knuckle-dragger?


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Jaclynne said:


> And perhaps his little sister Ellie? Looks like two sets of feet, but I guess Jethro could be a knuckle-dragger?


I think this is a Spider-Man doll. Those are his colors, and he is often shown in a crouching pose which brings his hands down to his feet.


----------



## Jaclynne

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I think this is a Spider-Man doll. Those are his colors, and he is often shown in a crouching pose which brings his hands down to his feet.


Thank you! Couldn't really tell what I was seeing there.


----------



## unregisterd365936

I have no idea if this is the right way to jump into Singletree or not, but here it is.

An oldie gal here (62 in August 2014), living in Michigan. A closet homesteader and prepper, but most of my life has been spent in suburbia. The closest I came to a "wild" life was a stint in central Colorado, where we regularly froze our asses off in the winter living in a 2 bedroom cabin with no heat except for a fireplace insert, lol. 

Widowed now, semi-retired, and recently (past year) dealing with some health issues that appeared out of nowhere. I am self-sufficient and mobile, but mostly have balance and coordination issues, which prevents me from being a live wire at dances or hoedowns (LOL), but mostly keeps me off of roofs, makes me walk very cautiously on uneven surfaces, and forces me to pace myself much more than I did a year or two ago.

Anyway, enough about me. I'll mostly watch here from the sidelines and live vicariously through all of the other singles here. While I'd love to find the new "love of my life" after 5 years of widowhood, I accept that my chances are slim.

Rock on, 

Blinkers


----------



## doingitmyself

^^^ "........ I accept that my chances are slim". ^^^

I think not! Girl it sounds like you just need a long weekend camping with good company, a few good friends and some outdoor grilling before a stargazing party, or an afternoon driving down the road to a scenic lookout over the lake with nice fella who has a big smile to match yours!!! Your a looker for sure and you have a good sense of humor. :thumb: Get out of the closet and make some waves girl. 

What part of Michigan are you in Blinkers?


----------



## neverfear

Don't be scared, come back to Colorado. I'll keep you warm and cozy, I promise. And I'll keep you entertained, never a dull moment. That's my track record!


neverfear :bouncy:


----------



## neverfear

Colorado is a doper state now, I guess that's because we're all a bunch of dopers here. So no need to ask that question of anyone in Colorado I guess, unless of course it's a deal breaker, if so, then ya might wanna ask that question first. I know I would if I didn't live here.

However, fyi, we're not all bad here, just half bad. :duel:


neverfear


----------



## neverfear

[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTg1n95--KE&list=HL1401433644&feature=mh_lolz[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roadless

You stuttered

Good tune.


----------



## neverfear

Not eye said the blind man! I tried to fix it 4 times, then gave up.

Yes, I love music. Without it, we would all be insane...


----------



## unregisterd365936

South-central, lower peninsula. Armpit of the Mitten State.:runforhills:


----------



## unregisterd365936

neverfear: I would go back to Colorado in a sec' if 1) I thought I could support myself there, and 2) I had someone else to dig me out when the snow piled high, lol.

I lived in Hartsel (Park Co.) Whereabouts is that lovely cabin of yours located?


----------



## neverfear

Blinkers said:


> neverfear: I would go back to Colorado in a sec' if 1) I thought I could support myself there, and 2) I had someone else to dig me out when the snow piled high, lol.
> 
> I lived in Hartsel (Park Co.) Whereabouts is that lovely cabin of yours located?


Didn't you see my help wanted ad?

And I'll not only dig you out, I'll keep ya warm and cozy too! lol

I'm located NW of Fort Collins, 1/2 way between Livermore turn off and Red Feathers. Came from and out of "The High Park Fire" up Rist Canyon. It's been a long and hard two years, but all is well. However, I still much work to do by summers end...


----------



## neverfear

The indoor boiler that was in the house cost well over $500.00 a month to heat this place, and that was in October, wasn't even cold yet. So I installed this outdoor wood burning boiler, and burn the timber that I fell on the burnt out property, all them dead black trees, over a thousand of them. One load of wood a night, for free heat. Now that's what I call poetic justice on mother nature!


----------



## unregisterd365936

Neverfear, do you have plans for any kind of (food) gardening there? I understand all about Rocky Mtn gardening, it's tough given soil, wind, temps and short season, but what about greenhouse??? Just curious.


----------



## neverfear

Blinkers said:


> Neverfear, do you have plans for any kind of (food) gardening there? I understand all about Rocky Mtn gardening, it's tough given soil, wind, temps and short season, but what about greenhouse??? Just curious.


My greenhouse was shipped 2 weeks late, then it sat on a trucking dock in Denver for 10 daze. The caissons for the columns will be drilled and poured tomorrow. It to will be heated by this wood boiler, from underground. My harvest this year will be way late, but who cares, I'm growing year around. For real food ya know, something ya can't find at wally world. They call it food there, but really it's poison.


----------



## unregisterd365936

Cool! Sounds like you will be busy busy busy, neverfear!


----------



## neverfear

It took out 2 Alpacas before meeting his fate.


----------



## unregisterd365936

Was this on your property?


----------



## neverfear

Blinkers said:


> Was this on your property?


No, but about 2500 feet from my front door, about 500 feet across my front property line. The neighbor across the way had 5 Alpacas. In 5 years, no problems, but he was playing with fire. He never trained them, or shut them in at night. They could not be harnessed.
The first one got taken out Wednesday night. Then the neighbor made another mistake and buried it Thursday morning. The Lion came back for it's kill Thursday night, and took another one out. So the game warden was called out this time, and said to leave the kill out for that night, that the Lion will defiantly come back, that they always come back. So we all waited up for it. I fell asleep, the neighbor fell asleep, but another neighbor kid across the way had a new 30-30 and waited up, and took the Lion down with one shot, the first shot from his new gun.

:rock:


----------



## neverfear

This view is from my front door. I'm at the end of the road. Most of my acreage is on the other three sides.


----------



## unregisterd365936

awww, can't see the pics you said you just posted .... boo


----------



## neverfear

Blinkers said:


> awww, can't see the pics you said you just posted .... boo


Bummer, how come? They're showing up just fine!?


----------



## unregisterd365936

Okay now I can see them ... tried Chrome, then back to Mozilla FF. Yikes.

Anyway, beautiful view. I'll bet that's an awesome place to have a morning coffee,or an after-dinner glass of wine!


----------



## neverfear

Blinkers said:


> Okay now I can see them ... tried Chrome, then back to Mozilla FF. Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, beautiful view. I'll bet that's an awesome place to have a morning coffee,or an after-dinner glass of wine!


It sure is, and you're invited!


:icecream:


----------



## wyld thang

I sang a song for the lion.


----------



## Fowler

Poor helpless, defenseless alpacas, wild animals see them as an all you can eat buffet.

Easy pray, just like sheep. I am glad you protected the rest of them. I sing the big bad wolf is dead for them....LOL


----------



## unregisterd365936

neverfear said:


> It sure is, and you're invited!
> 
> 
> :icecream:


Thanks, I'll make a note of the invitation :bouncy:


----------



## wyld thang

Still singing. Lamb is yummy.


----------



## Fowler

I knew you were a wolf in sheeps clothing......LOL


----------



## elkhound

i ate cougar a few times and it was delicious.


----------



## neverfear

elkhound said:


> i ate cougar a few times and it was delicious.


So I have been told by a few people a few times. No wonder why 'the warden' wanted it eh!,


----------



## neverfear

Just a Photo Booth snap shot before I go to town. (I never wear green) :runforhills:


----------



## copperkid3

(duplicate posting)


----------



## copperkid3

Blinkers said:


> South-central, lower peninsula. Armpit of the Mitten State.:runforhills:


+ + + + + + + +
Detroit or Benton Harbor areas are more like the 'armpits' of the mitten . . . 
although some figure Jackson qualifies as well because of the prison.

The way I figure it, since the state's legislatures all have to meet at the capital . . . 
that Lansing represents the part of the anatomy, that polite society avoid discussing!
(Although the city does have some excellent museums and dining establishments.)

Welcome to the great lake state.


----------



## unregisterd365936

I'm closer to Lansing.

Just biding my time here until the Mother Ship comes back for me to take me to a better place.


----------



## wyld thang

Hey! the Mother Ship docks here occasionally atop Mt Rainier--that lenticular cloud that caps it ever so often is their cloaking device. This is 500 yr old scuttlebutt btw ha! and that ol Ramtha is late comer to the par-tay!


----------



## toyachell

Well I kinda don't really know what this is but figure it'd be a good way to meet people on here. I'm 25 a single mom to an amazing baby boy. I'm not like a hardcore homesteader but Hopefully one day I can get there. I live in north Texas. I take care of my Grandma Who has had 3 strokes. I enjoy couponing, cooking, working in the garden, and playing with my little man. I'd love to talk to anyone really I love making new friends!


----------



## roadless

Welcome Toyachell !


----------



## RedEarth

I hadn't visited this board in years. It was entertaining to find my post in this thread from 2006. A lot is still the same, I still have chickens and garden. The biggest change ( aside from being 41 now) is my career. I mentioned that I adored travel, and that I was considering going back to school and or changing careers. I've now been a flight attendant for 6 1/2 years, and really love it. I appreciate the chance to enjoy more of the world, and truly love coming home, too.

I'm afraid this site is turning my pictures sideways, and I haven't been able to figure out how to change this , so my picture will likely be on its side.


----------



## DETMAN

Hello All I have been lurking for a while now and I guess it is time to say hello, so hey yall from Deep East Texas, My name is David, 44 and I have enjoyed reading your posts and may actually participate some time- haha


----------



## sfsbhs

Well a fellow east tx person! Hey detman! Where bouts do yall live?


----------



## roadless

Welcome DETMAN ! 
Jump on in, we don't bite! :whistlin:


----------



## DETMAN

sfsbhs

Well I am not on my place full time as of yet, just weekends, I have one more year to work, but it is between Groveton and Lufkin, how bout ya'll


Thank you roadless


----------



## Darren

elkhound said:


> i ate cougar a few times and it was delicious.


 ound:


----------



## Forcast

We need a better way to find people in an area with out having to read every ones stuff. Some people I could not till where they live.

Single 57 yr lady live in the woods, raise jersey giant chickens, love being around the water when ever I can, Ocean City Md is always fun. Like eating crabs. Dont drink, I do smoke.


----------



## neverfear

Tractor (4X4) with bucket and blade, hedge hog mower, auger, âvâ snow plow, snow blower, full set of tire chains, and spare parts, all for $7K

If I can't get a date now that I have a tractor, I'm just gonna give it up... :run:


----------



## tambo

Forcast said:


> We need a better way to find people in an area with out having to read every ones stuff. Some people *I could not till where they live.*
> 
> Single 57 yr lady live in the woods, raise jersey giant chickens, love being around the water when ever I can, Ocean City Md is always fun. Like eating crabs. Dont drink, I do smoke.


That's a good excuse to send out an ice breaker PM!!


----------



## littlejoe

tambo said:


> That's a good excuse to send out an ice breaker PM!!


 Like knock the icicles off the north side of the house, in July? Shucks! I havn't tried one of those. lol!


----------



## Braun_son

Well,
M/21/Upstate NY.
Hello everyone!
Young aspiring homesteader seeking a women to join me in homesteading adventurers!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Welcome Braun Son Good Luck to You Young Man!, it sounds like Your Journey is just beginning*


----------



## rambotex

DETMAN said:


> sfsbhs
> 
> Well I am not on my place full time as of yet, just weekends, I have one more year to work, but it is between Groveton and Lufkin, how bout ya'll
> 
> 
> Thank you roadless


Apple Springs? I graduated Hudson, 1973. Live out 58 now.


----------



## rambotex

Revas83 said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> 31/W/F I'm 5'4" and 115lbs, blue eyes and brown hair. I have land and need a companion by my side. The country is my home, I'm not fond of city living. I like archery/shooting and fishing, and pretty much most things outdoors. My family is pretty small, my sister and I have no husbands and my dad is getting up in age. I'm a Christian, and try to follow Jesus teachings as well as I can. Looking for a manly man, who isn't afraid of the outdoors...(I get that a lot from guys). Indoors are fine too of course, I like to cuddle and watch a movie once in a while, and even play a videogame or two. I work out and try to eat healthy for the most part. I was married once but turns out he was not into women, so I am very inexperienced in the ways of romance but I am so ready to have a man who loves me and wants to be with me.


I'd scoop you up honey if i was 30 years younger. looks like you're south of Corpus. Love your profile, you'll find somebody, keep praying and going to church.


----------



## melfay1

Hello, 

I am a 49 year old SWF with two daughters living in McKinney TX. I was married for twenty years and divorced for nine. Only one daughter still live with me. I work full-time at a manufacturing company and part-time with my church and attend online college full-time working on my Associates Degree which will be completed this September. Will be working towards my Bachelor's/Master degree in Christian Ministry. I am looking for a farm or some land to build on so I can work it and counsel trouble teenage kids. I enjoy gardening, canning and making homemade crafts. Right now, I am helping a friend who just bought a farm and we are learning from each other. Lately, I have been really getting into the herbs and using them for medicinal purposes. I grew up in the city, but prefer the country life and doing things the old fashion way. I have four cats - two are mine and two are my daughters. I love working with my hands when I can. In my spare time, I write to soldiers who are serving overseas to lift their spirits up or help friends down-size their homes. My dad lived on the farm and my mother was a city girl. I guess you might say I am more like my dad.


----------



## Jluck

Revas83 said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> 31/W/F I'm 5'4" and 115lbs, blue eyes and brown hair. I have land and need a companion by my side. The country is my home, I'm not fond of city living. I like archery/shooting and fishing, and pretty much most things outdoors. My family is pretty small, my sister and I have no husbands and my dad is getting up in age. I'm a Christian, and try to follow Jesus teachings as well as I can. Looking for a manly man, who isn't afraid of the outdoors...(I get that a lot from guys). Indoors are fine too of course, I like to cuddle and watch a movie once in a while, and even play a videogame or two. I work out and try to eat healthy for the most part. I was married once but turns out he was not into women, so I am very inexperienced in the ways of romance but I am so ready to have a man who loves me and wants to be with me.


You should have no problem!


----------



## Revas83

rambotex said:


> I'd scoop you up honey if i was 30 years younger. looks like you're south of Corpus. Love your profile, you'll find somebody, keep praying and going to church.


Ha thanks ya'll, it's really hard meeting people. I get lots of smiles but nothing more, I'm told guys are afraid to break the ice, but how else will they get a chance? Ah well, if I wasn't so old fashioned I would ask guys out to lunch lol...


----------



## Jluck

Revas83 said:


> Ha thanks ya'll, it's really hard meeting people. I get lots of smiles but nothing more, I'm told guys are afraid to break the ice, but how else will they get a chance? Ah well, if I wasn't so old fashioned I would ask guys out to lunch lol...


You'll most likely have to make the first move. Most guys would expect you to be taken.


----------



## Ozarka

Hello to all...Reclusive artist/blacksmith/electrician 64, 6'2", 185#. Cancer sun Aries Moon & Rising. Own 90 acres in the Boston Mts in NW Ark., 2,000 ft, SSE exposure, sandy loam soil, water, old hardscrabble Ozark farm. I have spent 5 years on and off pof, not one woman said she could can maters...several like a little garden, but not the lifestyle that country living and critters evolves into. Sad, but thinkin I have been fishin' in the wrong pond...
Searching for extraordinary compatibility, comfort and Chemistry. Need a metaphysical person, last books read were Law of Attraction and Conversations with God. If you fear God, don't get Reincarnation, are a Religionist, we won't have much chance at deep dialogue or understanding. Just saying. No offence intended, btw, just see God as so much bigger than they taught us...
Have an incredibly fertile place, bought it 23 years ago to eventually develop it into a truck farm, plans didn't work out with my ex, another not a country girl. Be delighted if there was a woman out here who was interested in growing food and who has similar dreams as me. I will add more to this dissertation later...


----------



## Countryliver

Hi everyone,
This is probably a bit of an odd posting for this site. I'm a 19 year old single white gay male. I'm not looking to stir anything up or for any hateful replies, so please keep your judgements to yourself.

I finish school in one year, believe in God, and want to spend the rest of my life homesteading. I grew up in the country and went away for school. I miss 
simpler living terribly and left only so I could finish my degree. I grew up on the west coast but I'm open to different parts of the country. I'm hoping to hear from any other gay/queer homesteaders, whether you're interested in dating me or not.

I like to read, hike, travel, fish, shoot, kayak, and play videogames. My favorite book is the Encyclopedia of Country Living by Carla Emery, and I hope to hope to start out with a hobby farm and to try to experiment for a while with different livestock and crops. If you want to know more, please message me!


----------



## Revas83

Jluck said:


> You'll most likely have to make the first move. Most guys would expect you to be taken.


If that's the case I'm probably in trouble lol


----------



## Jluck

Revas83 said:


> If that's the case I'm probably in trouble lol


Have a little confidence in yourself. A man couldn't ask for a more perfect profile. IMO.


----------



## viggie

Revas83 said:


> If that's the case I'm probably in trouble lol


Ya gotta give a guy a break sometimes! It ends up being your missed opportunity and quite possibly your future that you let slip by, by sitting back. If nothing else, some flirting or serious hinting about lack of dinner plans or nothing to do Friday night can fit into your perceived role...so at least the poor guy knows where he's wanted and has an opening.


----------



## kizziecat

What a very interesting thread and forum. Its the type of place I have been looking for, Just my luck everyone is in a different country to meound: Still I'm sure I can me friends here and share the funny and not so funny the happy and not so happy things about being alone. 

I live in the UK ( England ) am 56 years young. have three children all grown and flown and 5 soon to be 6 grandchildren. 

I am the happiest I have ever been, and loving my life. Sometimes I think I would love a companion to share some of my days with. Sometimes I think, whoooh steady on girl, you know what happened every time you did have a love interest hahaha 


Lovely to meet you all.


----------



## Revas83

viggie said:


> Ya gotta give a guy a break sometimes! It ends up being your missed opportunity and quite possibly your future that you let slip by, by sitting back. If nothing else, some flirting or serious hinting about lack of dinner plans or nothing to do Friday night can fit into your perceived role...so at least the poor guy knows where he's wanted and has an opening.


I have been trying, but am a little shy around guys I find attractive. Where should I blurt out that I have no plans? It's not like they talk to me all that often, just a smile. Should I wink? LOL


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Revas*, a wink, and a smile-can sometimes break the ice. I can't speak for all guys, but being up front, and to the point, can too*. If You see a guy that You are interested in, just come right out and say something, anything? Like-'Hi, I couldn't help but notice You*, are You from around here?' Then maybe a mild compliment, like-"You have some beautiful eyes*'. I guess the most important thing, would be to find out if they are Married. or seeing someone else (check for a ring-then ask), if they are, You could just say-'Lucky Lady', or' I just had to ask' Think about the things You would like to say-beforehand, that way the words will flow when the appropriate time arises* I don't know if I gave You any good advice-just my perspective, as a 54 Yr. old Man YMMV*


----------



## kizziecat

Revas83 said:


> I have been trying, but am a little shy around guys I find attractive. Where should I blurt out that I have no plans? It's not like they talk to me all that often, just a smile. Should I wink? LOL



I have always found that a few looks in someone's direction, followed by a heart felt smile, works wonders. 

Sometimes, sadly, shyness comes across as aloof and uninterested. A smile goes a long way in breaking ice.
Good luck


----------



## Ozarka

Countryliver said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is probably a bit of an odd posting for this site. I'm a 19 year old single white gay male. I'm not looking to stir anything up or for any hateful replies, so please keep your judgements to yourself.
> 
> I finish school in one year, believe in God, and want to spend the rest of my life homesteading. I grew up in the country and went away for school. I miss
> simpler living terribly and left only so I could finish my degree. I grew up on the west coast but I'm open to different parts of the country. I'm hoping to hear from any other gay/queer homesteaders, whether you're interested in dating me or not.
> 
> I like to read, hike, travel, fish, shoot, kayak, and play videogames. My favorite book is the Encyclopedia of Country Living by Carla Emery, and I hope to hope to start out with a hobby farm and to try to experiment for a while with different livestock and crops. If you want to know more, please message me!


Not odd at all...there are many folks who want to wake up to the crow of a rooster rather than the roar of commuter traffic. If you do a search for Dripping Springs Farm you will find a group of great people who are doing a market garden and other things, sustainaby. They are in Madison County, Ark., an hour south of Eureka. May you find what you are searching for.


----------



## alidbond

Hi Everyone!

I'm a perpetually single gal in Utah confused as to why I can't find a willing guy that enjoys starting the day at 6am to get covered in manure and ending it after dark, again covered in manure. What's not sexy about that?

I bought my farm about 4 years ago. I have 7.5 acres and lots of different animals. I haven't quite identified what I want to do exactly, but I'm having fun figuring it out. Sure would be fun to have someone to share it with. Not only the fun stuff, but its easier to deal with the scary and tough stuff if there's someone sitting next to you.

Honestly sometimes I get down about farm life alone. The prospect of going out to feed is daunting. But, then I get out there and am filled with joy by all the wonderful animals that live here. It would be a truly joyous life to share with the right person. (sigh)

In the meantime, any tips for better manure management? My compost piles are getting ridiculous!!


----------



## Fowler

Is this becoming an epidemic? single woman farmers?

I built a compost bin out of pallets; I also place kitchen compost in it. It breaks down fast. Then you can use it in the garden, flower beds; spread it on your fields&#8230;etc.


----------



## Groene Pionier

kizziecat said:


> What a very interesting thread and forum. Its the type of place I have been looking for, Just my luck everyone is in a different country to meound: Still I'm sure I can me friends here and share the funny and not so funny the happy and not so happy things about being alone.
> 
> I live in the UK ( England ) am 56 years young. have three children all grown and flown and 5 soon to be 6 grandchildren.
> 
> Lovely to meet you all.


I am on the other side of the ocean: the Netherlands. Not a lot of nice guys here so keep on looking the other direction  I did meet recently a lady who is now with a Dutch guy, but she is having a hard time adjusting not only to the country also to the culture. I could have told her that :S Anyway, nice to meet you to kizzycat, I hope you find your dream guy


----------



## painterswife

Hello.


----------



## alidbond

Fantastic! Life's too short to put up with idiots!


----------



## jandersen

36 swm, I have a small acerage in missouri. I'm a terrible hunter and a piss poor fisherman. To be honest if I don't find a good woman soon I may starve to death. On a positive note I'm devilishly handsome and pretty good company as well.


----------



## kizziecat

Groene Pionier said:


> I am on the other side of the ocean: the Netherlands. Not a lot of nice guys here so keep on looking the other direction  I did meet recently a lady who is now with a Dutch guy, but she is having a hard time adjusting not only to the country also to the culture. I could have told her that :S Anyway, nice to meet you to kizzycat, I hope you find your dream guy



My daughter's partner is Dutch he and his mum ( dad is English) have very odd ways, but, as I dont know any other Dutch people it could be just them. I very much think, _it is_ just them  

I to hope you find someone who you feel you would like to share your life with. I really cant see me finding anyone at my age but I can see me with a companion where we both have our own lives but also are in each others life. I think that would suit me these days. Having been with a lot of controlling men I think having separate lives _together _ would be ideal for me. 
Does that make sense? Makes sense in my head, but then so does a lot of nonsense make sense to me :runforhills: :grin:


----------



## unregisterd365936

I see from my profile stats that it has been almost a month since my last visit to this site ... my, how time flies!

Just wanted to comment that some of the newest Singletree members have posted some pretty amusing and entertaining profiles and comments. I do believe that the main reason I revisit websites at all is for quick-witted and humorous posts that other members contribute.

Keep up the good work, y'all ... it's a jungle out there and all of us could stand some comic relief!

:nanner:


----------



## Darren

"Not my circus, not my monkeys" I need that tattooed to the inside of my eyelids in dayglo ink.


----------



## Deerefarmer41

72 year old, widower, living in the south central part of Washington state. I enjoy a busy life, have a nice home on one acre of ground and then have 44 acres of farm ground further out in the country. Enjoy working in my yard, grow a large garden (2500 sq. ft.), sell a lot of vegetables, donate some to a senior food bank, and put up for myself. Grow mostly hay on the farm, that way I can do all my own work without hired help. Sell about 2000 lbs. of concord grapes in the fall.
Usually spend some of the winter months down south, in the warmer weather. Load up the motor home, and my dog and I head out. Usually take the motor home out several times during the summer for a few days.
Have not found any ladies, my age that want to live a busy life style. I feel you need to keep busy to keep alive!
The best to all and enjoy "Homesteading"


----------



## kizziecat

Deerefarmer41 said:


> 72 year old, widower, living in the south central part of Washington state. I enjoy a busy life, have a nice home on one acre of ground and then have 44 acres of farm ground further out in the country. Enjoy working in my yard, grow a large garden (2500 sq. ft.), sell a lot of vegetables, donate some to a senior food bank, and put up for myself. Grow mostly hay on the farm, that way I can do all my own work without hired help. Sell about 2000 lbs. of concord grapes in the fall.
> Usually spend some of the winter months down south, in the warmer weather. Load up the motor home, and my dog and I head out. Usually take the motor home out several times during the summer for a few days.
> Have not found any ladies, my age that want to live a busy life style. I feel you need to keep busy to keep alive!
> The best to all and enjoy "Homesteading"


You are so right! On the days I do nothing I feel so tired and drained like I have been working hard. But on the days I work hard I am so energised I could keep going forever, the rest days after working hard feel like I have earned them and so can enjoy them. Your life sounds great and i'm sure there is someone who would love to share it with you. Good luck.


----------



## rickfrosty

Here is my old post from summer of 2010, fairly newly divorced .
Pretty much all still the same, except I bought (and paid for) 100 acres 1/2 hr. down the road to turn into a secluded farm/retreat, and had and lost a love affair of 1 year w/like-minded gal (well, obviously w/some exceptions, lol).
Still really need a gal to help me . Getting older, but in good shape, look younger from years of taking a lot of vit C (no, really !). 64 - semi-retired w/several income streams.
Also bought a farm tractor since this earlier post.
Intelligent w/humor and sensuality, persistence - like reading and outdoor stuff, but don't like to go out and do things alone.

*Are you in Maine, or might like to move there ?* 
Anyone interested in homesteading in New England - western mtns. of ME to be precise ?
I'm in need of a female partner, but can use any partners to make a stand.
I believe we're either in a depression, or going to be, & that's when I'm feeling optimistic !
Have some housing, have some land that needs to be gotten ready for gardening & pasture - one particularly great, defensible 20 acres (fully owned), as well as other land nearby that can be used. One halfway decent sized garden now & chickens & rabbits . Area surrounded by thousands of acres of Paper Co. land open to the public, and there's a huge wilderness lake at the foot of the dead-end road my retreat is on . Close enough to walk to safest-state N.H., or Quebec. (ME is 2nd safest state by a nearly imperceptible margin, according to one report I saw - almost no crime at this point.) 
If you're a single guy, or a couple who might like to pitch in w/me I prefer you have something to contribute other than just labor - I'll talk to ya, but I don't have the wherewithal to take care of any partners who don't come their own 'preps', and some way to make at least a little income.
If you're a single woman, then I'm a little more flexible.
I am squeezing the last crap-dollars out of a declining career in Real Estate, looking forward to when I can work full time on farm/retreats - I also can set up some employment for myself & others doing odds & ends of work in resortish town nearby . I was a carpenter/builder & know all the local contractors, also have tools & experience, as well as an excavator to build cool stuff like earth-sheltered greenhouses & homes, wells, driveways, septics, etc., etc., even plow land ! See my website at SurvivalRealty.com .


----------



## Fowler

~monkeys flings poo at Darren~
If you see a giraffe running from a horse, running from a tiger, running from a elephant, Get off the merry go round!!! YOU'RE HIGH!!!!!


----------



## Darren

Fowler said:


> ~monkeys flings poo at Darren~
> If you see a giraffe running from a horse, running from a tiger, running from a elephant, Get off the merry go round!!! YOU'RE HIGH!!!!!


I'm well on the way to getting off the merry go round. Actually not so merry. At this point I laugh a lot. And it's not that inane laughter that would cause others to doubt your sanity nor your motives. :happy:


----------



## mtman

i have been a member for some time , havent posted life got in the way i guess , im singel now after a 12 year relationship started to get lonesome on the mt. in stone county needed something to do so i bought a vintage yacht that needed almost as much work as the cabin did been working on it for almost 2 years now , started the project while still in the ozarks was flying back and forth till it was good enough to live on well its just about done next project a tree house behind the cabin down by the pond something big enough to spend weekends on ,with heat and water, i have been around farms growing up went to work on them when i was 8 latter in life became a plumber learned carpentry and elec. do all the work myself , im now living on my boat in the gulf. but will be back in the ozarks the end of next month to start the tree house and do some hunting , the end of Nov. ill be back in FL. to get ready for a 100 day cruise on my friends 50 sail boat going to the keys then the Bahamas then over to the britsh virgin islands he might stay there ill fly back home who wants to come lol,would love to put up a pic but dont know how Jim


----------



## hawgsquatch

Here is what I would like you to perceive about me.

I am a 40 year old male Libertarian, constitutionalist. I believe in God, I believe in education and I believe in a constitutional republic. I think personal freedoms and liberties are paramount to a free and open society. The study and understanding of history, from biblical times until now are necessary to understanding this nation, where it is, and where it is going.

I love life. I live in a rural, coastal mountain paradise right now, but in the near future I will be relocating to the Ozarks in either southern Missouri or North central Arkansas. I am restoring an Airstream trailer right now and I plan on going into semi-retirement where I travel the country during the summers in the airstream as a campground host and teach online history or political science the rest of the year. I love the outdoors and would rather be outside than anywhere else. I have trained myself to get by on very little so I can squander my money doing things that I want to do when and where I want to do them. Frugality to permit largess would best describe my style. I hate spending money on the light bill and avoid it as much as possible, but I will gladly spend 20 bucks on a Guinness in Ireland because it is an experience that once done, cannot be taken away.

Hobbies I enjoy include reading, hunting, fishing, restoring vintage chainsaws, restoring vintage straight razors, kayaking, and photography. I also write some humor.

I am a very simple person who over-thinks literally everything. I know who the woman of my dreams is, I just have not met her yet. She would be eclectic, intelligent, fun and funny, hard working and balanced. I like tattoos, glasses, dark hair over light, and a genuine smile. Most of all, she has to have a good heart and love God more than she feels for me. I believe in a biblical dating style and I believe in courting a woman.


----------



## sfsbhs

I changed phones so never got a notification reply and haven't been on here in awhile. So you're over off 94 somewhere. Yall have the national forest over that way. Nice!!! I'm over off 59 in corrigan.


----------



## sfsbhs

My recent reply was to detman....


----------



## 54metalman

Revas83 said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> 31/W/F I'm 5'4" and 115lbs, blue eyes and brown hair. I have land and need a companion by my side. The country is my home, I'm not fond of city living. I like archery/shooting and fishing, and pretty much most things outdoors. My family is pretty small, my sister and I have no husbands and my dad is getting up in age. I'm a Christian, and try to follow Jesus teachings as well as I can. Looking for a manly man, who isn't afraid of the outdoors...(I get that a lot from guys). Indoors are fine too of course, I like to cuddle and watch a movie once in a while, and even play a videogame or two. I work out and try to eat healthy for the most part. I was married once but turns out he was not into women, so I am very inexperienced in the ways of romance but I am so ready to have a man who loves me and wants to be with me.


 Wish i was a bit closer... hmmmmm


----------



## anahatalotus

Oops I meant to introduce myself again since I've been off this forum for a couple of years. 
I'm 31 a single mom, grew up with chickens and goats. I've had a urban garden and pet goats in the city up until a few years ago. I spent some time on a homestead with no running water and hauled buckets to water animals and the garden. I prefer simple living like baking four course meals on a wood cook stove out of food I've labored for from sun up to sun down to insure nobody starves. And yes Ill wrestle with the splitting maul for hours to get thworthy bitty logs needed for it, lol. 
Right now I'm not homesteading since I ended up broke the last time I tried living off the land. My hobbies include making cheeses, fermenting and canning, making soap and just sbout everything else covered in the good old encyclopedia of country livin, except for spinning wool and fiber arts. 
I'm 5'6" and 120lbs with blue eyes and short brown hair. I'm a Christian and believe that the Good Lord created Gods green earth with everything we need to thrive and survive. Although I'm living in an apartment right now, I try to grow as much as I can in containers so my kids can experience and learn what they can for when we finally get our own homestead. 
Oh and I'm to jaded from the one fellow I've met on here to be looking for someone but I would like to make friends who need an ear to listen as they grumble about some of the more daunting tasks of homesteading solo. And hopefully learn how to make those tasks easy peasy when I tackle them on my own. Blessings and be well....


----------



## farmgal

It's seem to be what's left out there for men my age. Looking for someone to support them. I'd rather be alone.


----------



## Revas83

54metalman said:


> Wish i was a bit closer... hmmmmm



Story of my life XD


----------



## littlejoe

Why should you let something "lay", if you believe it to be true? I realize we all have different viewpoints, but I will still call it as I see it. Doesn't mean I totally believe what someone else says about another.

And I really am not sure how it fits in this world-wide web, where you just hope to believe another is honest? If you're not sure, you just store it away in your mind and make future decisions with some forethought. Then you can listen and make your own decisions based on others actions IRL.


----------



## anahatalotus

starjj said:


> Deleted as requsted by the other party. Your turn now


I tried to edit and delet the post but it is past the time limit. Can a moderator delete the post above Starjj post. Thanks for helping the world smell like roses.


----------



## sassafras manor

Good evening, after primarily being on HT for the livestock aspect, life has taken a turn which means I am now a single dad to 4 wonderful kids all 10 and under. After 2 years post-divorce I have learned alot about myself and even more what it takes to run a household. The kids and I live on a 15 acre farm 6 miles north of a town of 700 in south-central Illinois with cattle, goats, chickens and soon-to-be turkeys. I am not looking for a mother for the children (they already have one) but would enjoy the opportunity to spend part of my time free time with a nice mature woman while the kids are with their mother. Because of my career in a management position the opportunity to meet women at work is out of the realm and thanks to a leadership role at church I stay conservative there as well. I realize that many of us are often established and less than likely to uproot themselves but the thought is fleeting.

Oh and by the way....38 yrs old, 6'3", 215lbs.


----------



## roadless

You forgot to mention that you have a great porch too!


----------



## sassafras manor

Thanks Roadless, although I would rather them be attracted to me and settle for the porch versus be attracted to the porch and settle for me. 

By the way back in my collegiate days I attended college in Doylestown, PA played my fair share of college soccer and lacrosse games throughout Pennsylvania. My oldest son is determined to live there when he grows up in order to fly fish in the streams.


----------



## roadless

Pennsylvania is quite beautiful, your son should check out Rock Run in Patton PA. 
It is incredible.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

whiskeylivewire said:


> Well, I've been on about every other board on here I guess I'll say "hi" on this one
> 
> 35, getting divorced for the 3rd time, I have 3 kids, I'm going to college to get my degree in Special Education.
> 
> I am not looking for a relationship beyond friendship. I have a LOT of work to do on myself before I'll be any good to anyone. Friends though, friends are good.
> 
> I had chickens and Nigerian Dwarf goats but I had to leave them behind. It hurts so bad to leave the goats that I can't even visit the goat forum here because it'll make me cry....and I'm not a crier.
> 
> Here is a pic of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that one is small...here's another one...



Ha, just seeing how long it had been since I did that profile and soooo much has changed!

Still single, 2 years now, working full time, the kids are DS15, DD13, and DD8...graduating from college hopefully in December of 2015 yay!

Hmmm, that's all I got


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So good to see you!! I think of you now and again!!!


----------



## txtransplant

Just rejoined HT after being married for 3 years and moving to Iowa. Marriage didnt make it past one wicked winter. So recently relocated to TX mostly just because. I bought a vintage holiday rambler trailer that I live in and it is great.
So just turned 49 in august, single which is ok, have 2 horses that I brought with me and am a modern day Roma and proud of it. Also have a small farm in iowa that I rent out.


----------



## melfay1

Where in Texas did you move too?


----------



## Mupwi

Revas83 said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> 31/W/F I'm 5'4" and 115lbs, blue eyes and brown hair. I have land and need a companion by my side. The country is my home, I'm not fond of city living. I like archery/shooting and fishing, and pretty much most things outdoors. My family is pretty small, my sister and I have no husbands and my dad is getting up in age. I'm a Christian, and try to follow Jesus teachings as well as I can. Looking for a manly man, who isn't afraid of the outdoors...(I get that a lot from guys). Indoors are fine too of course, I like to cuddle and watch a movie once in a while, and even play a videogame or two. I work out and try to eat healthy for the most part. I was married once but turns out he was not into women, so I am very inexperienced in the ways of romance but I am so ready to have a man who loves me and wants to be with me.


sounds like I need to move to texas  

Hi all im a 31yo swm currently living in south africa recently got a lease on a section of a farm and started my homesteading adventure my life dream. 

I enjoy nature mountain biking diving, hiking and building stuff.

I earn my living working at the local university designing and building research apparatus and maintaining there greenhouses and grow chambers.

I am not a religious person but have strong "Christian" morals.

Im looking forward to getting to know and chat with you like minded people. and maybe get to meet someone to share my awesome life with.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Welcome Mupwi*, I Wish You great success, in finding a Young Lady, to share Your Dreams with You!:thumb:


----------



## Revas83

Mupwi said:


> sounds like I need to move to texas
> 
> Hi all im a 31yo swm currently living in south africa recently got a lease on a section of a farm and started my homesteading adventure my life dream.
> 
> I enjoy nature mountain biking diving, hiking and building stuff.
> 
> I earn my living working at the local university designing and building research apparatus and maintaining there greenhouses and grow chambers.
> 
> I am not a religious person but have strong "Christian" morals.
> 
> Im looking forward to getting to know and chat with you like minded people. and maybe get to meet someone to share my awesome life with.


Or I just need to move to South Africa lol.


----------



## Mupwi

Revas83 said:


> Or I just need to move to South Africa lol.


That sounds even better I love this country and its really not on my to do list to move.


----------



## CountryBlues

Not sure what to say... I have been away from HT for a while trying to get life figured out and do the best for my family. 

I am 46/W/F, live in a small town, self employeed - drive 75 miles round trip daily to do my job. Where I live I can't plant a garden or have anything in containers outside (landlord rules) so gardening is the one thing I miss ALOT. I am currently looking to find a small amount of land to have a home and a place for a few critters and a garden. I love to cook, miss having someone to cook for  (the kid still at home doesn't appreciate all the hard work that goes into a nice meal - he scarfs it down and wanders off - teenagers!) 

Not sure what to say about myself - I love sewing, reading, being outdoors, fishing, laughter, good humor, music - all kinds, wood fires... Just ask, it might be easier.


----------



## dustyroad

Gday all, Got the reminder about membership and it's snowing like mad today so what the hey.
I got off here for a while cause I don't have time to sit around and chat about everything. I'm more about doing than talking about doing.
Thought I'd stop by to see if there are any nice ladies who need a change of address.
Happy to hear from anyone til I decide if I want join up again.


----------



## FarmTechnician

Hello everyone, my name is Tyler. I'm a 27 year old male in Utah. I was born and raised Mormon, however I am probably as far from a 'Molly Mormon' as you can get. I smoke (really trying to quit) and I brew my own so I don't have to suffer the lower alcoholic urine they sell off as beer. I'm currently living with an older lady whom I'm taking care of. She's retired in an old farmhouse on a half acre plot and requested that I stay in the south room as she 'needs a man around the house'. I am a CNC Machinist, however I am not employed as such. I'm working on obtaining my AA degree in Machine Technology at the moment and would rather focus my attention on skills rather than Federal Reserve Notes.....

I'm not really looking for a relationship, just friends and people to hang out with and bounce ideas off of.


----------



## WhyNot

FarmTechnician said:


> I'm working on obtaining my AA degree in Machine Technology at the moment and would rather focus my attention on skills.


This is very smart and allows Federal Reserve Notes to come easier.


----------



## KCChris

I am a 43 year old male homesteading debt free on my 30 acres in mid-Missouri. I have a wonderful eight year old daughter that splits her time with me and her mother and a 23 year old son who doesn't like me much. My daughter and I raise strawberries, asparagus, tomatoes, beans etc. we sell our extra online and at the farmers market. We have chickens, dogs, cats and a couple of horses. I enjoy going on trail rides, improving/building our homestead and cruising on my harley.


----------



## bigjon

well here goes,i'm soon to be 58.6'1" 270lbs.machinist to pay the bills-market/hobby gardener to feed my soul.dad of 2,grandfather to 2.recent widower.starting to look for the last love of my life.


----------



## pancho

I am back again. I left here for quite a while. I am 65, retired and living in the middle of Ms. Weather isn't bad and I enjoy being retired. Almost forgot, I am a man.


----------



## MikeLman19

Hello, I am a swm 41 who lives in Pa right outside of Philadelphia. I am looking to meet a nice woman who is looking to do some homesteading.


----------



## cindilu

Okay, so why are all the good looking guys back east and all the gals in the PNW area? That is what I want to know, lol. 

Welcome to all the newbies, both the guys and gals. We are a great bunch to get to know and bounce ideas off of. Some of us are already homesteading, some are on the way to getting closer and some are dreaming the life style. Either way we all have something in common, so enjoy getting to know each other.


----------



## Oleander

Greetings friends! I am a SWF/32/Irving, TX seeking a SWM somewhere in/around the range of 25~40 who is currently an established homesteader, or is building/developing a new homestead, somewhere between DFW & Austin (closer to Austin is better since I have lots of family there).

To avoid redundancy or wasted time (on both our parts), I can refer you to my FarmersOnly.com profile if you're interested in learning more. Just PM here. I'll give you my profile name over there if I think we might be a good fit.

I can almost guarantee you I will NOT send the first PM unless I just really feel compelled to do so.


----------



## 54metalman

Is this becoming an epidemic? single woman farmers?


I could only wish for this to be true..... Sorry ladies but I really cant seem to find aa woman that wants or likes the same life style I want and love!!


----------



## 54metalman

Blinkers said:


> I see from my profile stats that it has been almost a month since my last visit to this site ... my, how time flies!
> 
> Just wanted to comment that some of the newest Singletree members have posted some pretty amusing and entertaining profiles and comments. I do believe that the main reason I revisit websites at all is for quick-witted and humorous posts that other members contribute.
> 
> Keep up the good work, y'all ... it's a jungle out there and all of us could stand some comic relief!
> 
> :nanner:


Glad we could help!!! :lonergr:


----------



## 54metalman

Revas83 said:


> Story of my life XD


Should I relocate???


----------



## melfay1

Here in Texas, there is quite a few of us.


----------



## BigWolf

I'm 29 SHM. I work at a prison and when I can I like to go camping, hunting,fishing and hiking. I don't know what got me interested in this type of lifestyle for the most part I'm learning as much as I can before buying me a piece of land up north somewhere where I can build a homestead and grow n raise my own food. I have this crazy dream of building a log cabin in Alaska ha ha but that's just a dream I'd settle for something here in the states somewhere cooler and with lots of trees and lakes n rivers. It would be nice to find someone who is interested in the same thing so we could share in the experience together. I'm still young n healthy so hopefully I'll find someone. 

-Wolf 

p.s. I don't like my first name haha can just call me wolf


----------



## ChefSufficient

35 DWM, 6'1" 195, brown hair and eyes and growing into my newly acquired farmer's build, after years of occupying a chef's body. Working my first season on a 11 acre sustainable, no-till farm and loving it. Passionate about food, music, literature, and all things natural, sustainable, self-sufficient, and knowledge-gleaning. I love everything about the outdoors; former professional skier, musician, traveler, chef, movie critic, radio host, tour guide, translator, and student. Would love to meet someone like-minded on here, as I don't do the bar thing or the countless .com dating sites and apps. I have virtually unattainable high standards of punctuation, grammar, syntax, and usage of the English language. Also, I am terrible at writing blanket statements about myself meant to entice members of the opposite sex to be interested in me  so here's a banana that looks like me cutting a rug :banana:


----------



## 54metalman

Welcome to ST!! Hope all is well and things are good for you.


----------



## Fireeyes2899

Hey, I'm a 27 single female about to finish up my bachelors degree. I'm going to school for animal science with a minor in crop science. I grew up in the city so I dont have a lot of country knowledge. I always felt like I belonged in the country. As soon as I finish school I plan on buying a bunch of land to start my life. I'm terrified to have a mortgage so I plan on RVing for a while. My goal is to build my own house and to be self-sufficient.


----------



## FarmerCathy

Fireeyes2899 said:


> Hey, I'm a 27 single female about to finish up my bachelors degree. I'm going to school for animal science with a minor in crop science. I grew up in the city so I dont have a lot of country knowledge. I always felt like I belonged in the country. As soon as I finish school I plan on buying a bunch of land to start my life. I'm terrified to have a mortgage so I plan on RVing for a while. My goal is to build my own house and to be self-sufficient.


Good luck Fireeyes! I'm sure you will do well.  I just recently put out there exactly what I wanted to do and I got it, so I know there are people out there ready and willing!!  My advice to you is to trust your intuition, go for it and above all have fun!


----------



## Fireeyes2899

Thanks FarmerCathy for the positive words. I hope I can reach my goals sooner than later.


----------



## BigWolf

Good luck Fireeyes...I'm in the process of saving up too I wonder where I'll end up buying my land in the end. I've always said I wanted to move up north somewhere... Guess Ill see when the time comes.


----------



## KsSunflower

I have never done this before, but at 73, years are slipping away fast. Mostly, I would just like someone to talk to.

I have mixed poultry - geese, ducks and chickens, a worthless dog, and a cat that is a good mouser.

There have been lots of things I have wanted to do with my bit of ground and so many things to still try. Growing feed for the poultry is one thing. Now it is mostly harvesting weeds for them. Maybe get some vermicomposting going again, or meal worms.


----------



## soundsoflife

Hi, I'm 21 single guy in western Kansas. I live on a small farm, been here most my life and I'm self-employed, I have a rustic furniture business that I've been running on the farm for four years now. I've lived in the city once before and I totally disliked that experience so I'm most likely going to live in the country for the rest of my life. 
I hate the extreme hot summers we get here in Kansas cause I'll never get use to it, I'm originally from Colorado, I was born there and also was my parents and their parents and their parents they were all born and raised in the cooler high altitude climate, so my genetics always looks forward to winter time, cold weather is awesome! (it's currently 105 degrease and high humidity out right now, that's why I'm saying this LOL) I like to sky watch at night and look for UFOs (I'm into the paranormal researching realm) 
I'm new to Homesteading Today and I came here to meet people who understand what reality is and can rely on ones self to survive without the guiding hands of big companies like Walmartt and many others who sell toxic waste foods that causes sickness to whoever is blind enough to not notice that they're eating poison that they're paying good money for, (That's 21st century America in a nutshell) And I also came here to perhaps meet a someone that can understand what the heck I rant on about, never know.


----------



## imoehls

Hi, I'm at 22 year old single female from eastern Iowa. I work on a dairy farm milking cows and other daily chores. Currently I live in town which I don't like, but it works for now. This summer I started canning for the first time and I loved it! I enjoy the homesteading lifestyle and I wish I could live that way sometimes. I live a lot like the Amish. I do not watch tv. My life goal is to have a dairy farm someday. I'm at homesteading today to chat with people, looking for new ideas, and doing things the "old way."


----------



## vjlobel

I'm a 29 year old SWM outside of Pittsburgh. I teach at a local university, and while I am semi-rural now I have dreams of moving a bit further out and getting more land.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Wow, homesteading today really has a section for everything! I am a 35 year old single mom; but most folks think I'm still in my twenties. I have spent years on small urban permaculture plots as well as years failing at the rural small farming thing once already! I have takes series of permaculture design seminars but am not certified. 
Failing at farming once doesn't stop my dream, I am currently living in the Rockies trying to save up for land in either the ozarks or Appalachian mountains. Slowly but surely I will someday turn my children into farm kids again and build a legacy to leave to them.
Although I am in a city I try to keep up on my homesteading skills by volunteering in community gardens, growing a small aquaponics tank of kitchen herbs, buying bulk at farmers markets from folks like you and canning, drying etc what I can. For a more thorough description of myself try to find my general introduction thread. I guess I'm just looking for similar, like minded folks to chat with and befriend as I'm not sure about meeting someone off of the Internet.


----------



## Bottleneck

I'm Matthew, 28, I am in western Nebraska on 75 acres that is mostly rented out as horse pasture, as it only has a shop on it right now. I am saving money, materials, and equipment to build a house on it.

I do some gardening and I am very interested in permaculture. I am planning and ordering for my food forest currently, and I just got some ducks. I have worn many hats from soldier to mechanic to truck driver. right now I am the maintenance supervisor at the local small school.

I really enjoy the outdoors and what comes with it, hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, etc. I'm a bit of a nerd (building stuff, fandoms, Bookworm) and I am an absolute gear head that loves the big boy toys.


----------



## 54metalman

Welcome!!! Hope you find what your looking for on here.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sounds like he to me.


----------



## Victorianpdx

Hello everyone. Just making my way around the forum on this cold (for Portland) Boxing Day. My name is Victoria and I am 42. I have two lovely kids (16 and 12), three dogs, a cat and four chickens. I live in Portland, Oregon towards the outskirts on a 1/4 acre that I purchased last spring although I have lived her for 3 years. I have been divorced for 10 years. 

I work full time and attend online graduate school part time. I'm pretty happy with the lot I drew in life and enjoy the finer things (nature, sunsets, warm summer evenings, laughter of children, etc.). 

It's nice to meet everyone


----------



## pepsiguy30m

Hello Ryan Howard here I am a 34 soon to be 35 in January I am an Aquarius I am into all aspects of horticulture/agriculture and alternative organic farming.
I have a dream and it came to pass in nov 2015
I moved to Kentucky to started farming 200 acres and building a log/cob home on top of a mountain with a view.
I have an easy going personality and I am looking for a partner that would like to work together to achieve each others goals. 
I am striving to become self sufficient and provide organic food for people and establish a business around local produce.
I have grew a garden for many years and have a passion for organic heirloom.
Anyone is welcome to contact and add me on FB its boywon30m or Ryan Howard my email is [email protected] I find value in friendship and sharing of ideas and information so don't be shy to contact me I will reply.


----------



## 54metalman

Victorianpdx said:


> Hello everyone. Just making my way around the forum on this cold (for Portland) Boxing Day. My name is Victoria and I am 42. I have two lovely kids (16 and 12), three dogs, a cat and four chickens. I live in Portland, Oregon towards the outskirts on a 1/4 acre that I purchased last spring although I have lived her for 3 years. I have been divorced for 10 years.
> 
> I work full time and attend online graduate school part time. I'm pretty happy with the lot I drew in life and enjoy the finer things (nature, sunsets, warm summer evenings, laughter of children, etc.).
> 
> It's nice to meet everyone


Welcome!!! I am in the Sandy area. Sounds like you have a nice minni farm going there. 
Chris


----------



## hrichard

Hey everyone....I'm Harry....im 29 and from the eastern shore of md/de also known as delmarva. I grew up on and still fool with about 100 acres of family farm and the adjacent 75 acres. I currently live on just over 2 about 5 miles away from my family. I am a single dad with sole custody of my 6 and 4 year old children. I am into all aspects of sustainability, ag, and prepardness. I had approximately 1/2 acre in a kitchen garden last year and will have at least that this year in addition to 30 acres of hay, chickens, rabbits, goats and a full time job as a heavy equipment mechanic for the state. If any of this interests anyone please feel free to pm me or facebook me....harry richard in camden-wyoming de. Thanks for having a look!


----------



## fiddler113

Last of the hippie farmers... I live a slow, low key life in the slow lane.....


----------



## roadless

Welcome hrichard and fiddler113!
I think you will find some great folks here and some lively conversation!


----------



## Victorianpdx

54metalman said:


> Welcome!!! I am in the Sandy area. Sounds like you have a nice minni farm going there.
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Sandy is a lovely area. I grew up in Central Oregon and we always stopped for donuts in Sandy when driving to the valley!


----------



## rickfrosty

bigwolf said:


> good luck fireeyes...i'm in the process of saving up too i wonder where i'll end up buying my land in the end. I've always said i wanted to move up north somewhere... Guess ill see when the time comes.


maine


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Hello. 69 yr old widow. Lost my DH last year after 35 yrs of happy marriage. I live on 10 acres with sheep and a few goats. Getting a few chickens in a couple of months. 

I'm looking to learn tips and tricks on how to do it myself.


----------



## Sourdough

............Deleted..............


----------



## roadless

Aww, why did ya delete it? 
Great article and pics!


----------



## Sourdough

Security.......reasons.


roadless said:


> Aww, why did ya delete it?
> Great article and pics!


----------



## rickfrosty

Let's see if this ends up looking like a profile, and is in the right place - every time I come back here it takes awhile to figure out how to navigate.

Here is my old post from summer of 2010 when fairly newly divorced .
Pretty much all still the same, except I bought (and paid for) 100 acres 1/2 hr. down the road to turn into a secluded farm/retreat, and had and lost a love affair of 2+ years w/like-minded gal (well, obviously w/some exceptions, lol).
Still really need a woman to help me . 
Getting older, but in good shape, look younger from years of taking a lot of vit C (no, really !). Just headed down Rt. 66 (yrs.) - semi-retired w/several income streams.
Also bought a farm tractor/loader since this earlier post.
Intelligent w/humor and sensuality, persevering (see how I continue to look for the love of my life) - like reading and outdoor stuff, but don't like to go out and do things alone.

Are you in Maine, or might like to move here ? 
Anyone interested in homesteading in New England - western mtns. of ME to be precise ?
I'm in need of a female partner, but can use any partners to make a stand.
I believe we're either in a depression, or going to be, & that's when I'm feeling optimistic !
Have some housing, have some land that needs to be gotten ready for gardening & pasture . Built one halfway decent sized garden now, to replace the one I taught myself on which is too far away . 
Have chickens & rabbits, want much more .
Area surrounded by thousands of acres of large tracts of forested land open to the public . 
Close enough to walk to safest-state N.H., or Quebec. Nothing behind present mini-farm but woods all the way up into Quebec .
(ME is 2nd safest state by a nearly imperceptible margin, according to one report I saw - almost no crime at this point.) (I have to change that a little, I'm afraid that meth and heroin have made their way here ?!)

If you're a single guy, or a couple, who might like to pitch in w/me I prefer you have something to contribute other than just labor - I'll talk to ya, but I don't have the wherewithal to take care of any partners who don't come w/their own 'preps', and some way to make at least a little income. As I say though, we could talk, especially if you have useful skills .
If you're a single woman, then I'm a little more flexible.

I am squeezing the last crap-dollars out of a declining career in Real Estate, looking forward to when I can work full time on my farm/retreat (this coming summer !)
I also can set up some employment for myself & others doing odds & ends of work in resortish town nearby . 
I was a carpenter/builder & know all the local contractors, also have tools & experience, as well as an excavator to build cool stuff like earth-sheltered greenhouses & homes, wells, driveways, septics, etc., etc., even plow land !
Not a big user myself, but recently got a medi/mari card to grow a little legal ganja if you like that ? Maine is going legal soon .
Just like to grow stuff you know, and it smells so good - really does help a lot of kinds of pain too.


----------



## arkmtndeb

hello everybody- new to this -feel a little weird-not sure what to do or say!
I am looking to start life all afresh... any advice or suggestions?


----------



## roadless

Hi arkmtndeb,
Welcome! I think you'll find a good group of people here!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

arkmtndeb said:


> hello everybody- new to this -feel a little weird-not sure what to do or say!
> I am looking to start life all afresh... any advice or suggestions?


Hi Deb, some suggestions, post a pic, your phone number and any credit card numbers you have.........just kidding...not about your pic though.


----------



## Suncatcher

Hey all! I'm Christie/42/Widowed 11 years/mom of 3 young men. Live in Northern Bama. My sons are 25,23, and 17. Only the youngest at home. My oldest has an impressive ranking with the Marines. He just came back last week from a 7 month deployment. My middle son is an educated welder. My youngest is a honor student junior in high school. Proud of my young men...can ya tell!?! Lol. I work in accounting/Management full time and have a small bookkeeping business also. I'm a woman that God must have made to handle much because I've been dealt a lot and overcome.  To some me up as a person...I'm a free spirited, big hearted, nature loving, non-social, Aries, that's Cherokee and Irish. I have chickens and a garden currently. I have been planning for 5 years and intend on selling out next spring when my youngest graduates and begin homesteading. Thinking of Eastern TN or Kentucky but who knows where life will take me. I'm excited to begin the journey. I'm kind of reclusive so I feel more free in the mountains or on the river fishing. I'm not really here to find a mate as much as interacting with yall and learning. But, who knows..


----------



## agita

I'm retired, 66 y.o, okay financially, live on a bit over 3.6 acres in the woods on a year round creek, real mountain spring water to drink and a well located half a mile from the Rogue River. This is a good place to ride out a storm or society's weirdness. 

I'm 5'6", gray hair, hazel eyes and slender/average build. I have a large dog and two sweet old cats.

I was a chemical dependency counselor the last ten years I worked and have some college and a bunch of certifications which no longer mean anything. I was a carpenter much of my life and also taught home repair and carpentry classes for women through the local learning exchange. I've remodeled a couple of our homes and restored a 1910 Craftsman Bungalow that started out looking like a crack house. I also took some side trips into the fine art world and owned a gallery for a short while.

I'm Christian, a veteran, politically conservative and my word is good. I know who I am and have a pretty good idea of my strengths and weaknesses and I do my best to live and let live. 

I cared for my wife through her Alzheimer's until it became impossible for me. She passed away about eight months after entering a memory care facility. That was last December 12th.

My health suffered in the process and I had a couple of heart attacks and a triple bypass as a result. I'm okay now and getting back in shape.

I don't know if I should just accept being alone for the rest of my life or not. So I'm putting out some feelers and am going to trust my instincts on this whole thing.


----------



## Forcast

I'm almost 60. Got the kids out the house any ready to start faze 2. 
Looking for a tall handsome gentleman with his own income. Own my own home and land. Have cats, chickens, turkeys, pot belly and a hound pup. Live in the Eastern panhandle of West Va. 

Offering a finders fee


----------



## MainehomesteadR

So excited my tiny home is done and I move in next week! Have a growing poultry business, expanding into quail soon. Some 200 chickens of various rare breeds or rare colors. Worked very hard-- no rent no mortgage.

Lived off grid before with 11 horses and other assorted critters. Hand pumping water for 11 horses wasn't quite as much fun as the brochure, but my arms don't look like Popeye's so it's all good. 

5'7" Blond blue eyes BBW. Love my life. Do like a good man around once in awhile. Not in a rush but yeah, a long term relationship would be nice. Nonsmoker no drugs and social drinker. Love science fiction, and who dunnints, but recently discovered historical novels based on British royalty early days King Henry VIII etc. as long as they are based on real history-- I don't bother with 'romance' novels.


----------



## Montanarchist

I've been off the site long enough to warrant a refresher here.

My homestead is in year twelve. I built it myself from trees I logged on my own property. For years, I've made all my own power, heat, etc. My garden is 16,000FT2, much in established perennial food beds. I'm down to just chickens, but have had most livestock at one point. I'm building a large log barn and will be getting a Highland cow, pilgrim geese, and probably goats again when it's completed.

I'm a retired firefighter and environmental consultant. I retired when I was 32. I'm definitely an outlier here in other aspects as well. Stop reading here of you're bigoted in any way.

I'm polyamorous, with several longtime committed partners. Most my partners also have other partners. I allow my relationships to develop organically without limitations.

I'm kinkier than a cheap garden hose. I use this username at the other place too.

I'm an anarchist. An individualist, anarcho-capitalist if you must. I believe every individual is capable of ruling themselves. 

My dance card is pretty full but I'm always looking for tribe and fun people to know... which could lead to any type of relationship or dynamic.

M


----------



## Grizz

Forcast said:


> I'm almost 60. Got the kids out the house any ready to start faze 2.
> Looking for a tall handsome gentleman with his own income. Own my own home and land. Have cats, chickens, turkeys, pot belly and a hound pup. Live in the Eastern panhandle of West Va.
> 
> Offering a finders fee


hy ur not far from me in pa good luck


----------



## Grizz

roadless said:


> You forgot to mention that you have a great porch too!


 were in pa ?


----------



## Grizz

MissKitty said:


> Miss Kitty is a Singletree graduate and "Mrs. no longer Old Grouch" now . May their life together be filled with laughter and smiles. View some pictures of the happy day at http://picasaweb.google.com/DevlorStudio/PublicAlbum#5209304105185727106
> 
> After along illness I find myself a "widow"-That sounds toooooooo weird.....
> But anyway the love of my life-so far- isn't here anymore...and taking care of this farm alone is a JOB...At 5 ft. 3 inches and everything is fixed for a six footer...makes it hard on this old gal...
> Plan to get more some more chickens soon as the weather gets a bit warmer and got a ewe coming in MArch hopefully....Think I will pass on the pigs this year....
> after 22 years to the second and 12 to the first- I find myself single again...shoot I don't even remember anything about dating..;llol....
> I live alone on a three acre little farm...I am too tender hearted for my own good but don't let anyone take advantage of me....Got so much stuff I can't get things organized because don't know what some of it is....
> I am a young 50....Like the simple things in life and a good looking man..lol..
> Well a good man that ain't hard on the eyes would be good....Like a hard worker...Maybe someone to talk too....Like to laugh and tease...have a fun time...live life to the fullest....Like wood heat but it sure gets hard carrying in that firewood, but I do it...I miss having someone special and being special to someone. about me---..No Children....Good teeth...Romantic....pale blond (natural)-blue eyes...wear glasses...jeans and shirt normal attire...I like tall men but would consider anything but someone shorter than me...5 ft 3 inches....I like big men...Not hulks but the big rugged type....Someone nice...sweet...not hot tempered....welling to spoil me and be spoiled...This seems so strange................Miss Kitty


r u the one that lived near booneville


----------



## rickfrosty

100 acres to share in excellent location in the great 'outback' of Maine surrounded by fertile hayfields and a big navigable trout river on one side and other large forested parcels on the others (has it's own small trout stream too). Firewood for life, berries, game, permaculture (as well as regular farming), aquaponics, off and on grid, some jobs possible nearby, but township only has 400 people (and no zoning).
This is not any kind of farm at present, but (affordable) 'selectively cut' hardwood land that is very defensible - so much work is needed, but I do have an excavator, dump truck, and loader, as well as tools, equipment, and skill as a lifelong carpenter and builder to develop this project .
Good, easy-going, capable (non-flake) partners needed, but probably must start with one of the female persuasion first, then go from there .


----------



## paulty_logic

My name's Paul. I've been lurking on and off for years now, but I thought I would throw my hat into the ring here.

A little about me:

I'm 37, never married, no children. I'd like to have children someday with the right woman. Family is very important to me. I'm fairly progressive politically but getting a tad exhausted with it all lately.

Currently I'm saving as much as I can while actively looking for property to homestead. I've interned(WWOOFing) on several farms in Washington, Kentucky and New Mexico. I figured this might be the most focused place to look for possible partners. I've been pursing this dream for a number of years, and will go it alone, but I think this like many things in life are better shared. I'm currently living and working in the San Francisco Bay Area, but am definately not planning on staying long term. Michigan, Tennessee and Kentucky are where I'm actively looking at now.












Drop me a line if any of the above interests you, I'm love to meet some like minded folks.


----------



## bogtrotter

I'm a fit Alaska homesteader with permaculture and do-it yourself skills and I'd like to re-locate to a rural area in the Lower 48. I have an eighty acre homestead on a wild river in the Alaska wilderness that I'd like to sell, then invest the proceeds, and my skills and labor, in someone's land in the Lower 48. But more importantly, I'd like to invest my heart in a relationship with the woman who is its owner.
I am looking for an intelligent good hearted female with a homestead or small farm near a progressive community in which I can be involved.
The following are some of my homesteading skills:
Carpentry - have been a carpentry instructor for University of Alaska Interior/Aleutians Campus, and have worked as a carpenter a good part of my life.
Gardening - I presently grow, or wild harvest, two thirds of my food in this Northern climate.
Wild foods - I identify and eat dozens of species of mushrooms and wild edibles.
Animal Husbandry - have husbanded horses, goats, chicken, ducks, geese, and turkeys.
Permaculture - have integrated several aspects of permaculture into my life and would like to try others.
Alternative power - installed and maintain the solar array that powers my home, and am certified to install and repair satellite internet
Heating - heated with wood exclusively for thirty five years, and harvest and split all my own firewood.
Mechanics - good with mechanical repairs and have fixed all sorts of tools, household infrastructure, and equipment far from civilization.
As for health, I'm more fit than most fifty year olds.

About You:
You are an adventurous woman, one who is bright, funny, and accomplished in, or at least passionate about, living on the land. Belonging to the larger community of life is as important to you as belonging to human community. And intimacy with the Earth means as much to you as intimacy with those whom you love.
You prefer self sufficiency to the culture of consumerism and money, and relationships with others based on cooperation rather than competition.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

hello Bogtrotter! sounds like Alaska is fabulous! It's been on my bucket list, not sure if I'll get there for more than a visit now that I've started my own lil place in Maine.


----------



## MainehomesteadR

Paulty_logic or Paul--- I adore Tennessee!!! I think it's a great year round place-- I haven't purchased land down there yet because I am still working on my place here in Maine (probably will sell for start up cash for TN later). Good luck with it!! Keep us posted!


----------



## bogtrotter

Yes, Alaska is a fabulous place. And my life has been filled with adventure, surprise, and beauty around every bend. But it is a bit lonely. I am now ready for the next chapter of my life, and it will need to be on a homestead closer to some good community. I will miss this place terribly. Wish I could stay. If there were more good people around I would, but it is a bit too remote for most. The nearest village sixty miles downriver and no roads within 225 miles.
I am actively looking for a homestead in the Lower 48 and preferably with a partner.
Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I am 71y.o. but more fit than most 50 year olds


----------



## rickfrosty

paulty_logic said:


> My name's Paul. I've been lurking on and off for years now, but I thought I would throw my hat into the ring here.
> 
> A little about me:
> 
> I'm 37, never married, no children. I'd like to have children someday with the right woman. Family is very important to me. I'm fairly progressive politically but getting a tad exhausted with it all lately.
> 
> Currently I'm saving as much as I can while actively looking for property to homestead. I've interned(WWOOFing) on several farms in Washington, Kentucky and New Mexico. I figured this might be the most focused place to look for possible partners. I've been pursing this dream for a number of years, and will go it alone, but I think this like many things in life are better shared. I'm currently living and working in the San Francisco Bay Area, but am definately not planning on staying long term. Michigan, Tennessee and Kentucky are where I'm actively looking at now.
> 
> Be interested in hearing your experiences as a WOOFer as I might like to try to get some help that way to build my secluded, self-sufficient farm on 100 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop me a line if any of the above interests you, I'm love to meet some like minded folks.


----------



## rickfrosty

Addendum : ME did go legal for the herb, as well as constitutional carry, still need a compatible girl here .



rickfrosty said:


> Let's see if this ends up looking like a profile, and is in the right place - every time I come back here it takes awhile to figure out how to navigate.
> 
> Here is my old post from summer of 2010 when fairly newly divorced .
> Pretty much all still the same, except I bought (and paid for) 100 acres 1/2 hr. down the road to turn into a secluded farm/retreat, and had and lost a love affair of 2+ years w/like-minded gal (well, obviously w/some exceptions, lol).
> Still really need a woman to help me .
> Getting older, but in good shape, look younger from years of taking a lot of vit C (no, really !). Just headed down Rt. 66 (yrs.) - semi-retired w/several income streams.
> Also bought a farm tractor/loader since this earlier post.
> Intelligent w/humor and sensuality, persevering (see how I continue to look for the love of my life) - like reading and outdoor stuff, but don't like to go out and do things alone.
> 
> Are you in Maine, or might like to move here ?
> Anyone interested in homesteading in New England - western mtns. of ME to be precise ?
> I'm in need of a female partner, but can use any partners to make a stand.
> I believe we're either in a depression, or going to be, & that's when I'm feeling optimistic !
> Have some housing, have some land that needs to be gotten ready for gardening & pasture . Built one halfway decent sized garden now, to replace the one I taught myself on which is too far away .
> Have chickens & rabbits, want much more .
> Area surrounded by thousands of acres of large tracts of forested land open to the public .
> Close enough to walk to safest-state N.H., or Quebec. Nothing behind present mini-farm but woods all the way up into Quebec .
> (ME is 2nd safest state by a nearly imperceptible margin, according to one report I saw - almost no crime at this point.) (I have to change that a little, I'm afraid that meth and heroin have made their way here ?!)
> 
> If you're a single guy, or a couple, who might like to pitch in w/me I prefer you have something to contribute other than just labor - I'll talk to ya, but I don't have the wherewithal to take care of any partners who don't come w/their own 'preps', and some way to make at least a little income. As I say though, we could talk, especially if you have useful skills .
> If you're a single woman, then I'm a little more flexible.
> 
> I am squeezing the last crap-dollars out of a declining career in Real Estate, looking forward to when I can work full time on my farm/retreat (this coming summer !)
> I also can set up some employment for myself & others doing odds & ends of work in resortish town nearby .
> I was a carpenter/builder & know all the local contractors, also have tools & experience, as well as an excavator to build cool stuff like earth-sheltered greenhouses & homes, wells, driveways, septics, etc., etc., even plow land !
> Not a big user myself, but recently got a medi/mari card to grow a little legal ganja if you like that ? Maine is going legal soon .
> Just like to grow stuff you know, and it smells so good - really does help a lot of kinds of pain too.


----------



## paulty_logic

Rick,

Not exactly sure what your situation is, but WWOOFing can be helpful/rewarding as long as you are aware of a few things. Typically people work for 4 hours 5 days a week. It can be more or less, but needs to be very clear and consistently held to. I cannot emphasize this enough. I’ve had some less than great experiences where the parameters of the agreement changed well after I started. People who WWOOF have varied levels of experience dealing with planting, growing, construction and other homesteading skills. They range from city kids who have never picked up a hoe before to people who have gardened but not on a larger farm scale.

People WWOOF for many reasons. Some people are traveling around and experiencing certain parts of the country or world. Some people are interested in learning more about farming/gardening/homesteading in a certain area.

Most WWOOFing hosts provide basic accommodations like a place to sleep, food and bathroom facilities. There is a lot of variation to this, just whatever you do be upfront about it.

Feel free to drop me a PM if you have questions, I’ll be happy to answer to the best of my knowledge.

-Paul


----------



## MainehomesteadR

sounds interesting, what does wwoof stand for anyway??? lol

will send you a message if I can figure out how to get there --- seriously-- this site is a lil complicated for this legally blond lady


----------



## MainehomesteadR

I"m all for growing food naturally--- but-- I have no intention of trying to be labeled 'organic' -- I live just a few miles from MOFGA (Maine Organic Farmers & Gardeners) headquarters -- I know it's not as easy to do as some think. Plus for my own use, I don't need the label. No plans to sell extra, there is a local food pantry that I will support vigorously when I have excess of something.


----------



## sisterpine

Hello, I do not get over to the singles forum very often so bear with me. I am female almost 65 years of age. I retired from Police work back in 96, went back to college and then worked as a therapist. I am now retired again and have a small 20 acre homestead in southeastern AZ. Our area is higher than Tucson so not nearly as hot. Usually 10 degrees cooler in fact. We get a skiff of snow each winter which is just fine with me. I have a small orchard of thirty fruit trees, a small vinyard of 15 vines and a nice sized garden. We have a few goats, a flock of peafowl and a flock of hens from which we sell eggs. I would enjoy a pen pal as well and am looking for companionship most of all. Sis


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well sis, not applyin, but first you say WE, then you say your lookin for a panion?????

DD usta live near Show Low


----------



## chaossmurf

apparently I posted this in the wrong section of singletree-so im reposting it HERE
------------------the hardest thing I think ive ever had to do was think about WHO or WHAT I am and how to explain it so I figure I will list the bad things about myself first ---maybe the ladies will actually read past all the bad stuff hehe
I am on disability & therefore broke as a joke (physical disabilities and mental limitations )
bad back -knees- feet-and neck ---- something or another hurts me most days
visions great at a distance -but cant see my fingers as well as I used to
inability to stay focused ---hence why its taken me months to fill this out 
mistrust of people ---never met a "friend" that didn't stab me in the back or steal from me or lie about me
intimacy issues --scared of heartbreak
memory issues--- MAINLY NAMES , but also I forgot things im supposed to be doing ---easily distracted
im 47 but never act my age ----- sorta a bighearted kid stuck in an old body that needs repairs
ive got bad teeth --and it makes me very self-conscious about my smile
im too tall----- 6 ft 6 inches tends to make people look at me like im going to steal from them
MY HAIR --- well it is ussualy some wild color --actually to lessen peoples initial fears of me (id rather them giggle at me than b scared)
im a picky eater ----- peppers and mushrooms = stay upwind of me
communications is a weaker point ---not very good at expressing myself well enuff
LOUSY salesman ---- probally why I am listing my bad traits first hehehehe
I own no property---seems a fitting thing to post on this forums expecially
crappy computer skills
grumpier than Id like to be

------------------guess its time for listing the good traits hmmmm.....
great parenting skills --im firm but fair --- rewards when their good & a fair pop when they deserve it--too many parental failures let themselves loose their temper at their kids before spanking them ---which ussualy turns into a beating that scares a kid instead of discipline ---strangely even kids I don't know seem to mind me immediately
exceptionally imaginative mind ------I can ussualy find a easier way to do most things & tend to come up with inventions and alterations to ways of doing things --
I love animals---more than most people
very affectionate and romantic -- im the type to have a womans kid(s) pick her some wildflowers just because we see a batch & know shed like it
bighearted and compassionate
a true wish to find my soulmate --id rather find the perfect fit ,than just a pretty young thing that distracts me from my search
great with my hands and finding a tricky way to do things

-------------------about my dreams for my organic homestead -------
id love to have enuff land to supply my entire extended family ((-literally every relative I have-)) with beef and pork so they know their meats safe to eat & free of steroids and abusive amounts of un-needed antibiotics --both grazed rotationally
goats for meat- cheeses- soaps and other uses
chickens for eggs and meat --- free ranged daily & tucked safely away at night 
fish for my aquaponics fertilizer uses and too eat them --I hate cleaning fish though
rabbits --if someone else cooks them ---I cant cook rabbit well
INSIDE BEES both in greenhouses as well as our actual home --because its got soo many inside plants wed need a small hive
black soldier flies both to help with composting and too feed chickens and fish
no horses --although ,,,, im willing to negotiate on this point ,,if you have good recipies 
as for the plants  --------------I plan on most things being grown aquaponically --but some things grow better in soil of corse  -----but I dream of having many many of everything I like to eat growing && of corse the ones I don't like to eat but sell well also  fruits , veggies , nuts , berries , herbs , all the yummy plants me or my friends and customers can imagine

I eventually want to have a fruit-stand / bistro / learning center--- more than just selling things I grow, butcher ,or craft --but also where anyone is welcomed to come and learn to grow things and can/preserve things and have a play-zone for their kids whle they shop &/or are cooking and/or preserving the harvest in the oversized kitchen that can handle dozens of people cooking & canning at same time

id like to get a charity going to help get --war vets , unwed moms and abused women , and disabled people growing their own foods --to at least help supplement their food needs and lower their bills and to help them get back on their feet & better their lives --both locally and world-wide through videos
part of my dream is to film almost every failure and success of mine with growing things and tips and tricks and my designs FREE on youtube ---BECAUSE almost everyone trying to show you something online is really only trying to show you how to buy their PRODUCT instead of helping someone become even partially self sufficient , they are trying to sucker them outta money ----I plan on NOT selling equiptment or products or really anything at all online in my videos --just free knowledge and info , too help humanity --even if its only to eat better ---don't get me wrong I will be selling my veggies and meats and crafts online ---but that will be TOTALLY SEPERATE from my videos to teach people how to do things easier &/or cheaper
I have drawn up designs for my temporary starter house , my earthship dreamhome , greenhouse's , aquaponics , systems to convert tree shredder byproducts into biochar automatically , creators building , a revolutionarily easy & cheap chainsaw mill design , an interesting new way to create oxygen increases in my aquaponics systems as well as the hydrogen byproducts feed into my woodgas generator to help boost its energy levels for better electricity creation , several black soldier fly collector designs / alterations , and many many other ideas that I cant remember right at the moment --crap I forgot if I mentioned a bad memory in my flaws list

------------my preferences in a spouse-----------
mainly a great heart
decent carreer --preferably one that pays well & still allows me to see you regularly hehe
good looks is a plus --not just because im shallow but it will help get viewers to watch our videos
love of children --either have some or willing to adopt "us" some
not a harper --harping on me to do something , will only guarantee it never gets done
country girl or hippychick or at least love the outdoors --because it don't make sence to live on a working farm if you don't enjoy it 
computer literate because a HUGE chunk of our lives will be related to videoing and posting D_I_Y videos about growing things to help humanity feed themselves partially or maybe even fully depending on how much they wanna do for themselves
open-minded -- I don't like racists or hateful negative people


----------



## lisa in ozarks

Shrek said:


> This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.
> 
> LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.
> 
> Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.


----------



## lisa in ozarks

Shrek said:


> This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.
> 
> LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.
> 
> Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.


hi,just checking to see if your still breathing,i do miss youand still think about you,i been fighting cancer for a couple years,i,m a strong woman, thats what the doctors say,but we both know i,m a stubborn survivor,i wont go gently into that dark night,say hello, it would mean alot to me


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hey there Lisa, I suspect Shrek doesn't look into this thread very much. Maybe private message him or start a thread in the forum? We would love for you to join us!

Wishing you the best, dear.


.


----------



## rickfrosty

MainehomesteadR said:


> I"m all for growing food naturally--- but-- I have no intention of trying to be labeled 'organic' -- I live just a few miles from MOFGA (Maine Organic Farmers & Gardeners) headquarters -- I know it's not as easy to do as some think. Plus for my own use, I don't need the label. No plans to sell extra, there is a local food pantry that I will support vigorously when I have excess of something.


Hello, I am in ME too - Rangeley .


----------



## rickfrosty

paulty_logic said:


> Rick,
> 
> Not exactly sure what your situation is, but WWOOFing can be helpful/rewarding as long as you are aware of a few things. Typically people work for 4 hours 5 days a week. It can be more or less, but needs to be very clear and consistently held to. I cannot emphasize this enough. I’ve had some less than great experiences where the parameters of the agreement changed well after I started. People who WWOOF have varied levels of experience dealing with planting, growing, construction and other homesteading skills. They range from city kids who have never picked up a hoe before to people who have gardened but not on a larger farm scale.
> 
> People WWOOF for many reasons. Some people are traveling around and experiencing certain parts of the country or world. Some people are interested in learning more about farming/gardening/homesteading in a certain area.
> 
> Most WWOOFing hosts provide basic accommodations like a place to sleep, food and bathroom facilities. There is a lot of variation to this, just whatever you do be upfront about it.
> 
> Feel free to drop me a PM if you have questions, I’ll be happy to answer to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> -Paul


Thanks for taking the time to write that Paul, just seeing it now .


----------



## Bud

I originally posted a profile here in 2010! I guess the dream of homesteading never dies, nor does the desire to share such a life with someone as crazy as I am. I expect the result of this post will be the same as before, but why not try again?

I am a 35 year old single guy from Tampa, Florida. My homesteading dream remains just that--a dream--but I am still working to make it a reality. I have purchased land in eastern Tennessee and am saving money and developing skills to make the dream happen. Right now, I work in the corporate world. I could easily settle into a "normal" life, pay a mortgage, live relatively comfortably, and retire some day. Maybe I should be happy sitting at a computer eight hours a day and buying all my food at a grocery store, but it honestly feels as though I am just an observer in life, watching the clock tick by until the weekend arrives so I can really live. I want to live!

I don't have any fantasies about homesteading. I realize I will never be able to give up all ties to civilization, nor do I really want to do that. But it would be nice to build my own house with my own hands and grow a portion of my food supply on my own land. It would also be nice to find a kindred spirit to share the adventure with.

More about me..I am a Thoreauvian, progressive Christian, introvert, and adventurer. I love hiking and kayaking, as well as reading and philosophy. My faith is important to me, but I am not a fan of religion. I am pretty quiet, but I can talk forever about stuff that matters. I believe that actions speak louder than words.

More about you...I am looking for someone in the 25-40 range, though the right person can stretch that. My ideal match is spiritually conscious, compassionate, kind, and ready for adventure. You are not afraid to take the road less traveled.

If you'd like to talk, feel free to send me a private message. I'd be happy to share a photo and chat!


----------



## cowboy joe

Back again, older, wiser (?), semi retired on a few acres in western NY. I say semi retired as I left the rat race early to have more time to help out my aging parents. Well, they say if you want to hear God laugh, tell him your plans. Well, He's splitting a gut as soaring healthcare costs made it financially unfeasible to not work at all. I worked for awhile tending horses for a therapeutic horsemanship program, a dream job, except for the fact that a typical work week was 7 shifts over six days for 20 hours of pay at minimum wage. It defeated the entire purpose of leaving my full time job as I had even less time for my folks so I left for a position unloading trucks and moving freight at the ripe young age of 57. The pay isn't great but a job is a job and it serves the purpose. Yes, that's my pic in the avatar...think it's 2-3 years old so I was mid 50s at the time.

I moved into an old (early 1800's) farm house a few years back so most days I can either be found working on renovations or out in the fields prepping the new vineyards, orchards, berry and bramble patches. The plantings are a work in progress. The raspberries and blackberries should produce a meager crop this year and get better with the years...the blueberries will take another 3-4 years to come into good production as will the vineyards. The orchards should start producing by that time too. Most will be sold either at a roadside stand or at farm markets. 

The dog is suppose to tend to the livestock but he usually falls asleep in a nice patch of grass so I end up feeding the chickens too. The barn is otherwise empty right now as the horses passed a years ago. Goats are in the plans but I've yet to find a decent pair of does...and I'm hoping to have horses again in the near future. I miss the smell of the barn on those cool, fall mornings. 

Well, enough said...nice to be back...


----------



## Forcast

Nice Hat!


----------



## Outlaw9

Cocke County TN near the Smokies 40 and love the outdoors


----------



## Goat of the Sea

Hi! I'm 38, male, divorced for 9 years, no children. I'm from Indana but have been living in Florida for about 8 years. I like it here and would be hard-pressed to live a Fall/Winter anywhere in the North again.

I am a ponderer, a philosopher. I like to gaze into the night sky and try to remember the world's we have come from.
I am not interested in politics or religion except to ponder what drives the attraction and to keep up on the current human majority's most popular social needs.

I attempt to love everything and every experience for it's existence and/or lessons.

I love the night time, being in open nature, water, long hikes, camping and experiencing human life on Earth.

Im interested in old crafts. Metalsmithing, rustic woodworking, kickwheel pottery, spirituality.
Art is everywhere. There is a scientific art to everything. And every human has there own flow and art.

I have been living in a tent in a campground for the last 7+ years. Not primitive. I've had running water and ac always. My tent is my house. I am looking for possibilities in upgrading to a trailer, maybe with a tent attached. I love sleeping out where I can hear the wind and the wildlife.
I went through two hurricanes in a tent...

I am a Capricorn. I am very earthy. I prefer being barefoot wherever comfortable to be.
Totally naked is great sometimes too. Wind can get on my nerves eventually if it whips my sands or never lets my branches lie still. Water soothes me and will often motivate me to to move, to swim.

I am looking for a female partner, self sufficient in life, organized, I am thinking over 25 and no older than 42ish. I am attracted to many varieties of woman but I want to be able to put my arms around her. Open to someone to exchange pilosophies with.
And open to snowbirding it to an ecclectic campground in Florida every winter...

Message me, say hi, stalk me on homesteading; I will be lurking in the corner watching the humans in their natural habitat and pondering the wonder of life paths. 

-Goat-


----------



## Oregon1986

Goat of the Sea said:


> Hi! I'm 38, male, divorced for 9 years, no children. I'm from Indana but have been living in Florida for about 8 years. I like it here and would be hard-pressed to live a Fall/Winter anywhere in the North again.
> 
> I am a ponderer, a philosopher. I like to gaze into the night sky and try to remember the world's we have come from.
> I am not interested in politics or religion except to ponder what drives the attraction and to keep up on the current human majority's most popular social needs.
> 
> I attempt to love everything and every experience for it's existence and/or lessons.
> 
> I love the night time, being in open nature, water, long hikes, camping and experiencing human life on Earth.
> 
> Im interested in old crafts. Metalsmithing, rustic woodworking, kickwheel pottery, spirituality.
> Art is everywhere. There is a scientific art to everything. And every human has there own flow and art.
> 
> I have been living in a tent in a campground for the last 7+ years. Not primitive. I've had running water and ac always. My tent is my house. I am looking for possibilities in upgrading to a trailer, maybe with a tent attached. I love sleeping out where I can hear the wind and the wildlife.
> I went through two hurricanes in a tent...
> 
> I am a Capricorn. I am very earthy. I prefer being barefoot wherever comfortable to be.
> Totally naked is great sometimes too. Wind can get on my nerves eventually if it whips my sands or never lets my branches lie still. Water soothes me and will often motivate me to to move, to swim.
> 
> I am looking for a female partner, self sufficient in life, organized, I am thinking over 25 and no older than 42ish. I am attracted to many varieties of woman but I want to be able to put my arms around her. Open to someone to exchange pilosophies with.
> And open to snowbirding it to an ecclectic campground in Florida every winter...
> 
> Message me, say hi, stalk me on homesteading; I will be lurking in the corner watching the humans in their natural habitat and pondering the wonder of life paths.
> 
> -Goat-


Does it make it hard to date when woman find out that your home is a tent?


----------



## Goat of the Sea

Oregon1986 said:


> Does it make it hard to date when woman find out that your home is a tent?


Nit really. I haven't put myself into the dating scene in years, but the last woman I dated moved into the tent with me and loved it.


----------



## Oregon1986

Goat of the Sea said:


> Nit really. I haven't put myself into the dating scene in years, but the last woman I dated moved into the tent with me and loved it.


That's pretty awesome


----------



## Alice Kramden

Well, hello there, come on over, sit down, let's talk a spell. 

I'm Mary, aka Alice Kramden. I picked her as she always had Ralph figured out. Nothing he did phased her and she always stood with him at the end of the show. 

Figuring things out, analyzing, studying, categorizing, understanding whys and hows is what I do. If you think I am being quiet and withdrawn, think again. I'm studying the situation, watching what people do and why. 

I am 66 years old, and that sounds like a curse - only if you are unaware of the benefits of age. Being "old" I can say and do what I please and blame it on "age." Everyone will nod their head, pretending to understand, but thinking to themselves, "The ol' lady is a pain..." 

Never have been married, never have dated, the guys have never been interested in me. I guess I am not attractive enough nor am I a desirable type. I am almost invisible to guys. They never see me, they just look right past me. 

'S okay. I've just about managed to turn off those feelings. If I had a man, I wouldn't know what to do with him or how, so I guess it's just as well. 

In other aspects of life, I am a writer, a photographer, a genius, a seeker of knowledge, and a consummate joker. I know no boundries. I will say anything at any time to any one. It is easy for me to size you up the first time I see you. If you are a Liberal, I will not have anything to do with you, as I am diametrically opposed to your political beliefs. 

God, guns, family, country, America, patriotism, individual liberty, the right to determine one's own destiny, those are what I believe in. 

I learned to read in the first grade, and probably have read a million or so books in my lifetime. All kinds of books. There is a great deal of information residing in my memory banks, and with the internet, it is constantly being added to. Sometimes I am on almost overload, trying to pull in as much as possible as fast as I can. 

There's plenty of time in my day as I am retired and do not care to do anything I don't want to. I may sleep till 11:00 a.m., or I may get up at 4:00 a.m. I have 4 cats, and please don't start with the cat lady stereotype. 

I think things were a lot better 50 years ago than they are now. Sometimes I think I am living in the wrong decade. Anywhere from 1939 to 1963 would suit me fine. I just don't belong in these years. 

My interests are classic cars, motorcycles, food, art, music of many types, movies (old ones from the 1930's to the late 50's, after that they became unwatchable) politics, and watching with horror as my country goes down the drain, slowly but surely. 

I stay at home. I do not go out much at all. No point. It is no fun to go around by yourself. A few car and bike shows locally is about it. Interacting with folks I've reconnected with on Facebook. 

A picture of me is posted on my thread about returning to Homesteading Today. I can put up another one to help scare the roaches, if you want. That's a little about me. Hang around and you'll find out more...


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice, is that an 1100?


----------



## Alice Kramden

Yes it is. Semi-auto. Won it for $1.00. Volunteer Fire Department selling chances on it back about 1981/2, some time back then. Bought 1 ticket and won it. Have shot it, and like it.


----------



## Cornhusker

Alice Kramden said:


> Yes it is. Semi-auto. Won it for $1.00. Volunteer Fire Department selling chances on it back about 1981/2, some time back then. Bought 1 ticket and won it. Have shot it, and like it.


I've got one in 20 gauge that has become my go to pheasant gun.
You have a nice gun there.


----------



## GTX63

Great write up Alice. If there were any regrets I didn't read them. 1100s back then were made as God intended.


----------



## 1WomanFarm

xaguar_69 said:


> Alright lets try this again.....
> I had a profile on here many moons ago but was introduced to this site by a former member when things went south on that relationship I kinda backed out of posting but decided it has been enough time and I will rejoin the melee we call singletree lol.
> Basics...
> SWM
> 42
> 6ft 5
> 280 lbs give or take lol
> currently no hair lol but is brown and thinning when present
> brown eyes
> will post pictures once I remember how lol.
> 
> lil background
> used to have a self sufficent hobby farm raised all my familys meat and vegatables
> did my own butchering, smoking canning so on and so forth lol I have a deep seeded love of the outdoors hunting fishing gardening gathering swimming really anything outdoors.
> Been married and divorced hence used to have my hobby farm. I have 4 boys but they are mainly grown the younger 2 live with their mother. My goals are to get a nice piece of land somewhere and start my dream again of living basically off my own blood sweat and tears. Most women I meet think it sounds nice but once they realize I would like a partner in all of this they tend to run away screaming lol so I figured this would be the best place to find like minded individuals who share a love of the lifestyle as I do.
> some of you may remember me some may not lol like I said it seems like a lifetime ago since I was last active on here.
> Currently I live in a tiny little town in Iowa work for the union pacific railroad and am squirreling away all my monies so I can get my land just not sure where yet. due to my profession I can basically live anywhere. want to know anything else feel free to ask. Bill


----------



## 1WomanFarm

Nice picture...you holding the baby...which must be too big to hold like that now! Lol


----------



## 1WomanFarm

cowboy joe said:


> Back again, older, wiser (?), semi retired on a few acres in western NY. I say semi retired as I left the rat race early to have more time to help out my aging parents. Well, they say if you want to hear God laugh, tell him your plans. Well, He's splitting a gut as soaring healthcare costs made it financially unfeasible to not work at all. I worked for awhile tending horses for a therapeutic horsemanship program, a dream job, except for the fact that a typical work week was 7 shifts over six days for 20 hours of pay at minimum wage. It defeated the entire purpose of leaving my full time job as I had even less time for my folks so I left for a position unloading trucks and moving freight at the ripe young age of 57. The pay isn't great but a job is a job and it serves the purpose. Yes, that's my pic in the avatar...think it's 2-3 years old so I was mid 50s at the time.
> 
> I moved into an old (early 1800's) farm house a few years back so most days I can either be found working on renovations or out in the fields prepping the new vineyards, orchards, berry and bramble patches. The plantings are a work in progress. The raspberries and blackberries should produce a meager crop this year and get better with the years...the blueberries will take another 3-4 years to come into good production as will the vineyards. The orchards should start producing by that time too. Most will be sold either at a roadside stand or at farm markets.
> 
> The dog is suppose to tend to the livestock but he usually falls asleep in a nice patch of grass so I end up feeding the chickens too. The barn is otherwise empty right now as the horses passed a years ago. Goats are in the plans but I've yet to find a decent pair of does...and I'm hoping to have horses again in the near future. I miss the smell of the barn on those cool, fall mornings.
> 
> Well, enough said...nice to be back...


----------



## 1WomanFarm

Nice hat cowboy.....lol

But what's under it?

Inquiring minds.....


----------



## Evons hubby

1WomanFarm said:


> Nice hat cowboy.....lol
> 
> But what's under it?
> 
> Inquiring minds.....


A sound mind from the sound of his post. Further south seems like a good heart.... Further south? Yer on yer own!


----------



## Dr Joe

Dr Joe.. 61 year old Male.. Seek Female

I have 3 acres of nature out in the country. I am in the process of remodeling the house and making the place self sufficient.. 

I am spiritual/mystical minded. I have a Doctorate in Metaphysical Psychology. 

Old fashioned honest to good cowboy.

I am looking for an old fashioned women to share my dream place to live a Self Sufficient life.


----------



## homesteader824

Just thought I'd post here to see who is out there. I'm a 55 year old Christian male, and own 30 acres of mostly wooded land in the Missouri Ozarks. I consider my place a homestead. I have chickens and honeybees. I've had a couple of gardens and some raised beds. Arthritis slows me down, but I can still get stuff done if I take breaks and just whittle away at a chore. I'm not rich, but I feel I'm financially stable, as I don't have a mortgage to pay and it's pretty cheap to live here compared to some parts of the country.

I'm looking for a woman who would be interested in a simple homestead life. Someone who could be a partner in life, who could share in its work and rewards. I like eating in restaurants, going to movies and things like that as much as anyone, but most of the time I'd rather just stay at home.


----------



## Lisa Rollens

bogtrotter said:


> Yes, Alaska is a fabulous place. And my life has been filled with adventure, surprise, and beauty around every bend. But it is a bit lonely. I am now ready for the next chapter of my life, and it will need to be on a homestead closer to some good community. I will miss this place terribly. Wish I could stay. If there were more good people around I would, but it is a bit too remote for most. The nearest village sixty miles downriver and no roads within 225 miles.
> I am actively looking for a homestead in the Lower 48 and preferably with a partner.
> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I am 71y.o. but more fit than most 50 year olds


Hey bogtrotter, I would love to talk to you off site, but, not sure how to message you directly. Can I send an email on here??? Don't know. I haven't been on this site but a few times and have not yet figured out how to get around....plenty of other stuff to do on a farm... Hope to hear from you, Another Lisa in the Ozarks, the MO Ozarks


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Lisa Rollens said:


> Hey bogtrotter, I would love to talk to you off site, but, not sure how to message you directly. Can I send an email on here??? Don't know. I haven't been on this site but a few times and have not yet figured out how to get around....plenty of other stuff to do on a farm... Here is an email for me, if you choose to communicate: [email protected]. Hope to hear from you, Another Lisa in the Ozarks, the MO Ozarks


Lisa, if you click on bogtrotter’s name at the top of one of his posts you should be able to select “Start A Conversation” and send him a private message.


----------



## Lisa Rollens

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Lisa, if you click on bogtrotter’s name at the top of one of his posts you should be able to select “Start A Conversation” and send him a private message.


Thank you, Scott! I actually moved here SW Ohio...specifically Morrow area. Didn't like it there because there was atrazine in the water even 20 years ago! But,thanks for your help!! Lisa


----------



## [email protected]

Lisa, If I were you I would go back and delete your email addy from that post. this is an international site and you have no idea who might be lurking..
just saying....


----------



## Lisa Rollens

[email protected] said:


> Lisa, If I were you I would go back and delete your email addy from that post. this is an international site and you have no idea who might be lurking..
> just saying....


OK, thank you, I will if I can figure out how. It's not my 'regular' email, tho. Lisa


----------



## Lisa Rollens

I've searched all over and cannot find an edit or a delete. Please send me. in the right direction, stachoviak. Thanks!!!


----------



## po boy

Maybe I can find it.


----------



## po boy

There it is on the left toward the bottom of your post,


----------



## Lisa Rollens

Po boy, I saw that on the bottom of some posts and they seem to be the newer posts,but I could not find it on my post from yesterday or whenever it was. And the screen shot you sent was your post, not mine. Obviously I am missing something.....where, oh where are my kids??? (Oh yeah, they moved out and have their own lives, years ago.)

Po boy, I like your quote at the end, from Mark Twain. On of my favs is similar.....those who can and don't read are not any different from those who can't read. Don't remember who said that but it's so true.

Lisa


----------



## po boy

I had to use a screen shot of my post for the edit feature to show up.
Not sure of how long you are allowed to edit a post.
Like your quote also and believe it is also Mark Twain https://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/12/11/cannot-read/


----------



## LT2108

Lisa Rollens said:


> I've searched all over and cannot find an edit or a delete. Please send me. in the right direction, stachoviak. Thanks!!!


I have edited it for you


----------



## Lisa Rollens

LT2108 said:


> I have edited it for you


Thank you adminLT. I will get this figured out soon!


----------



## rickfrosty

Shrek said:


> This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.
> 
> LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.
> 
> Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.



Never had any luck on this site, so don't come here much. Want to post my profile again but can't see how ?


Shrek said:


> This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.
> 
> LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.
> 
> Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.


Never had any luck on this site, so don't come here much. Want to post my profile again but can't see how ?


----------



## Txladyhomey

Hey tx lady here. I am widowed 6 yrs now moved from Louisiana to Texas cause everything reminded me of him. Bought me 33 acres in woods cleared 1/2 acre for gardens and orchard. I am 58 yr old and doing the homesteading thing alone. Got me pigs, goats to milk some meat chickens and ducks. Had horse and cattle but I bit much for 1 person.
Just finished remodeling a 1950's farm house only to have Hurricane Harvey mess it up. Rather than remodeling again build a new cabin style house. No I not building myself hired a company. That way I can play in garden and barn. I haven t suffered much had 3 yrs canned goods saved up! Now time to get back to gardening cause down to last 6 months of can goods. I am learning to hunt. No problem raising animals to eat. I love to fish. I eat well mostly organic. Been told people thought I moved away at grocery store rarely see me. My life and happiness is here on farm. No negative people here! Lol well dog barking at deer close to house or that darn wild sow with piglets near here again. Later folks


----------



## mreynolds

Txladyhomey said:


> Hey tx lady here. I am widowed 6 yrs now moved from Louisiana to Texas cause everything reminded me of him. Bought me 33 acres in woods cleared 1/2 acre for gardens and orchard. I am 58 yr old and doing the homesteading thing alone. Got me pigs, goats to milk some meat chickens and ducks. Had horse and cattle but I bit much for 1 person.
> Just finished remodeling a 1950's farm house only to have Hurricane Harvey mess it up. Rather than remodeling again build a new cabin style house. No I not building myself hired a company. That way I can play in garden and barn. I haven t suffered much had 3 yrs canned goods saved up! Now time to get back to gardening cause down to last 6 months of can goods. I am learning to hunt. No problem raising animals to eat. I love to fish. I eat well mostly organic. Been told people thought I moved away at grocery store rarely see me. My life and happiness is here on farm. No negative people here! Lol well dog barking at deer close to house or that darn wild sow with piglets near here again. Later folks


Sounds like you have got everything covered. Best of luck.


----------



## cowboy joe

Taking care of elderly folks who refuse to help themselves so been away from this board for a bit. Wondering how many others have given up their freedom, their future, their social life to do the same...

Still caretaking but finally came to the realization that I get one chance at life so here I am...peace & blessings to all...happy to be back...


----------



## 101pigs

Alice Kramden said:


> Well, hello there, come on over, sit down, let's talk a spell.
> 
> I'm Mary, aka Alice Kramden. I picked her as she always had Ralph figured out. Nothing he did phased her and she always stood with him at the end of the show.
> 
> Figuring things out, analyzing, studying, categorizing, understanding whys and hows is what I do. If you think I am being quiet and withdrawn, think again. I'm studying the situation, watching what people do and why.
> 
> I am 66 years old, and that sounds like a curse - only if you are unaware of the benefits of age. Being "old" I can say and do what I please and blame it on "age." Everyone will nod their head, pretending to understand, but thinking to themselves, "The ol' lady is a pain..."
> 
> Never have been married, never have dated, the guys have never been interested in me. I guess I am not attractive enough nor am I a desirable type. I am almost invisible to guys. They never see me, they just look right past me.
> 
> 'S okay. I've just about managed to turn off those feelings. If I had a man, I wouldn't know what to do with him or how, so I guess it's just as well.
> 
> In other aspects of life, I am a writer, a photographer, a genius, a seeker of knowledge, and a consummate joker. I know no boundries. I will say anything at any time to any one. It is easy for me to size you up the first time I see you. If you are a Liberal, I will not have anything to do with you, as I am diametrically opposed to your political beliefs.
> 
> God, guns, family, country, America, patriotism, individual liberty, the right to determine one's own destiny, those are what I believe in.
> 
> I learned to read in the first grade, and probably have read a million or so books in my lifetime. All kinds of books. There is a great deal of information residing in my memory banks, and with the internet, it is constantly being added to. Sometimes I am on almost overload, trying to pull in as much as possible as fast as I can.
> 
> There's plenty of time in my day as I am retired and do not care to do anything I don't want to. I may sleep till 11:00 a.m., or I may get up at 4:00 a.m. I have 4 cats, and please don't start with the cat lady stereotype.
> 
> I think things were a lot better 50 years ago than they are now. Sometimes I think I am living in the wrong decade. Anywhere from 1939 to 1963 would suit me fine. I just don't belong in these years.
> 
> My interests are classic cars, motorcycles, food, art, music of many types, movies (old ones from the 1930's to the late 50's, after that they became unwatchable) politics, and watching with horror as my country goes down the drain, slowly but surely.
> 
> I stay at home. I do not go out much at all. No point. It is no fun to go around by yourself. A few car and bike shows locally is about it. Interacting with folks I've reconnected with on Facebook.
> 
> A picture of me is posted on my thread about returning to Homesteading Today. I can put up another one to help scare the roaches, if you want. That's a little about me. Hang around and you'll find out more...


Nice. Is that a 12 gauge auto.


----------



## nehimama

Well, I'm still on the loose, but I'm NOT low-hanging fruit!


----------



## Jon Miller

nehimama said:


> Well, I'm still on the loose, but I'm NOT low-hanging fruit!


Where are you from?


----------



## andiplus8

Well I guess I can put a profile on here. Even though I was on here years ago, I dont think I bothered. I could be wrong.. 
SF white, native american (More like a Heinz 57). 50 years old. I seem to enjoy life more the older I get. I dont know why people are so scared of turning 50. I love it!
Right now I'm in the starting over phase so I dont have land or a homestead anymore. But I've raised pretty much everything from cows to humans. My kids are all grown now. The baby is 18.
I am very much a homebody, as most folks on here are. I do love the occasional trip to the feed store. It's my "walmart" lol I love to garden and will try to grow anything. I'll milk anything but a cat. I've had meat and milk goats, meat and milk cattle, sheep, chickens, ducks, geese, horses, pigs, rabbits, etc...The usual array of farm animals. I've lived off grid and on, in a tent, a quonset hut, a cabin, in the woods, on the prairie, in the mountains. I bow hunt and tan the hides. I've had some pretty great living experiences, but now I'm ready to park it somewhere and have a huge garden, a few chickens, a pig or two, and a handful of goats. And where doesnt really matter. I've lived from northern MN to southern AL and several of the states in between. I've loved them all. Every place is beautiful in it's own way.
Oh and I do work outside the home now. I've actually been in the medical field 32 years and have a bachelor of Science in Alternative Medicine. It was my pre-med for naturopathic doctor, but I let a man sidetrack me....
Anyway, that's about all I've got for now. I guess if you want to know more just message me. I'm always looking to make friends, male or female. But for more than that I prefer the male of our species.


----------



## Southwind

I'm new here. I live in N. Ga and would love to find someone in the general area I could meet up with for coffee and a chat. I am female, had my own small farm years ago, now I rent and just have a few chickens. Would love to get back to homesteading full time. Pm me for any details you are curious about.


----------



## HeyRaeTCA

Ooh, a profile. Well. I am in SE Texas, between New Waverly and Coldspring. I live here on 18 acres with my dad (87), and the Sam Houston National Forest out the back gate. I have been raising chickens for eggs for years. In the last few, I've added some Turkeys for Thanksgiving processing (so good,) I am hoping to expand - meat chickens, meat goats (Kikos) and a full garden. The last, I have problems with. I'm good with animals, but not so good with plants. This could be such an awesome self-sustaining property and I will continue to work on it.
On the shallow. I love sci-fi. I love to read. I love to hike. I have fished on occasion and have loved it every time. I have never hunted, but am interested in doing that. I don't like cooking, but hey,if I want to eat,I've got to do it. 
Seriously, at this age, I'm past any child bearing, so I just want a partner to live with and farm/ranch with. I'm kinda asexual (never found a partner worth it, either way), so even just a grand friendship/life partner is great, if we can hit it off and have same goals. I understand that this is kinda weird for most people. Well, when you get past a certain age, you just think of companionship, not family - since that's not possible anymore. So, there you have it.


----------



## Tom Horn

I live in Southwest Missouri. I am 65, disabled (RAKA Right Above Knee Amputee) and currently live in town not far from Springfield. My son has 80 acres East of me and I'm trying to be a part of that. Divorced since 2002 after 26 years, no lasting relationship since. Had four children, three still living, five grandchildren.

Jack of all trades, master of none:

I started throwing the Phoenix Gazette at the age of 10. I kept a menagerie of chickens, ducks, guinea pigs, and rabbits in the back yard, I've worked in the cotton fields, tromped cotton, baled alfalfa, worked alongside the non-English speaking field workers from South of the border in the watermelon and onion fields, was a grocery carry out and worked at a pizza parlor all before graduating high school in Peoria, Arizona.

Learned how to weld in Vocational Agriculture shop. Pounded nails framing houses. Worked at a warehouse in Phoenix, Arizona that handled all of the cigarettes for the entire state. Was a teacher's aide in the Vo Ag department at Peoria High School. Delivered roof trusses around greater Phoenix.

Worked sorting feeder pigs in Ava and Thayer, Missouri and with cattle on a ranch, from castrating to building fence in Arno, Missouri,

Worked on a 300-cow, total confinement 3X milking a day dairy in Ellington, Connecticut and an 85 head 2X a day dairy in Randolph Center, Vermont. Worked at a sand-molded clay brick manufacturing company in Middletown, Connecticut and a Machine shop in Newington, Connecticut that did machine work for Pratt-Whitney Aircraft and some work for NASA.

Worked at a Rainbow trout fishery, and as a deputy sheriff in Ava, Missouri, I rebuilt hydraulic cylinders, (re-sealed, straightened bent chrome rods, replaced honed tubes and liquid-tight welded, cut threads and machined any part necessary from steel or cast-iron stock in order to fix them.) I've been a portion-controlled meat cutter, construction equipment transporter (backhoe, dozer, track loader) and ran a dump truck in Springfield, Missouri. I've worked with draglines, wheel loaders, jack hammers and just about any kind of construction and industrial equipment and hand tools you could name. I've delivered class eight trucks all over the lower 48 and overland from Vancouver Island to Nova Scotia, Canada for a company based out of Kenosha, Wisconsin.

I consider myself a cattleman. I judged dairy in FFA, took an AI course and studied embryo transfer. I can get a full breach calf out of a cow, raise it to slaughter, butcher it, cut it up, cook it and serve it to you.

For a hobby I make a marinated hot smoked salmon, lox and a pate'.

This is the kind of gal I am looking for:

George Jones - Walk Through This World With Me - YouTube

John Denver - Annie's Song (Audio) - YouTube

Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Billy Joel - All About Soul (Official Video) - YouTube

Honesty - YouTube

Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You (Original Video) - YouTube

My Woman, My Woman, My Wife ~ Marty Robbins - YouTube

All I Have to Offer You (Is Me) - YouTube

Styx - Show Me The Way (Official Music Video) - YouTube

This is what I want to give her:

And I Love You So - YouTube

Kool & The Gang - Cherish (Official Music Video) - YouTube

The Manhattans - Shinning Star - YouTube

Lean on Me - YouTube

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Audio) - YouTube

"Devoted to You" The Everly Brothers - YouTube

Styx - Babe 1980 - YouTube

Metallica: Nothing Else Matters (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## newfieannie

there you go girls here's your chance! everything you need and he can cook salmon too! i'd get in on that if i was you. a couple here would be just perfect for him . wish i was 10 years younger or he was 10 years older. i mean i don't mind a few years younger but i dont want to rob no cradle. 
lol ~Georgia


----------



## Laura

Hey Folks! I've been gone for a few years, now I'm back. I got the homestead paid off and have new hobbies that aren't back breaking or require expensive feed. I make organic wine, cider, medicinal elixirs and herbal salves. I'm glad I hade the foresight to plant fruit trees and berries when I first got here 22 years ago, it is enough to keep me busy while having the time for fishing, friends and hanging out at the beach! Life is good!


----------



## mreynolds

Laura said:


> Hey Folks! I've been gone for a few years, now I'm back. I got the homestead paid off and have new hobbies that aren't back breaking or require expensive feed. I make organic wine, cider, medicinal elixirs and herbal salves. I'm glad I hade the foresight to plant fruit trees and berries when I first got here 22 years ago, it is enough to keep me busy while having the time for fishing, friends and hanging out at the beach! Life is good!


Welcome back Laura.


----------



## Laura

mreynolds said:


> Welcome back Laura.


Thank you!


----------



## Gypsysoul616

texican said:


> A little about me...
> I'm a 46yr old SWM. 6' 200lb. Bald and usually bearded. Think John Muir. Healthy, been to the hospital once since highschool, for knee surgery. I'm a Christian, not attending services, unless you count walking outside into the good Lord's wooded cathedral every morning. Live on my own spread in the east Texas area (one mile of county road, then a mile of personal dirt/gravel road, end of the road...) I don't smoke or chew, drink rarely, don't do drugs. I've been homesteading off and on since 87. Built my own home from scratch. In the process, learned all the trades...carpentry, plumbing, electrical, masonry, anything to do with homes. I won't pay someone to do something that I can learn and do myself. Think McGuyver. Previous cash cow was working summer seasons in National Parks in Alaska as a backcountry ranger (paid to go hike). Current cash cow is remodeling and building...Being very frugal and debt free allows me time to work for myself. I guess I'm a moderate, as I have some strong opinions on the environment, otherwise I'd be just conservative???
> 
> Hobbies? Is it a hobby if it's part of your life? I have several gardens each year. 60-200 chickens at any one time. An orchard of pear, peach, plum, apricot, and tons of fig, and a pecan orchard. Small lake for water supply, fish, boating. Working on the barn. Salvage logging for lumber for larger home. And of course being a batchelor, if I want "traditional" female things done, I have to do it myself...sewing, canning, cleaning. Bibliophile (Everyroom in the house has books) Music: folk, bluegrass, vocal jazz, old c/w, asian, celtic, medieval, no rap or popular trash. Debt free, and hope to stay that way. Hike, climb, canoe, fish, hunt...I eat what I kill, doing all the processing.
> 
> I've spent months at a time without any outside entertainment in wilderness areas in AK, AZ, NM, and WY. My home was off the grid for 13 years. Designed/installed my own solar system. Free natural gas for hot water, gas lights, heat. Still have solar for backup.
> 
> Likes: wicked strong ice tea, singing while I'm working, going all day without something going wrong, a good movie, good health, and being debt free. Living out in the boonies.
> Dislikes: children living in neglect, abusive people, the tax bill each year, blackeyed peas and brussel sprouts. Living in town.
> 
> I have everything I ever wanted except someone to share it all with. I'm still looking for a woman who'd like a small family. And of course be right at home out in the country. Right now my best friend is my house dog. I do love children. I keep thinking, what am I constantly improving and building more on this place for if I can't share it or pass it down. I've worked hard over the years to get this place, if it weren't for property taxes, I could live on it for nothing. Whoa...I could go on forever, please pm. Working on a website.



I bet you got tons of replies, yes?


----------



## mreynolds

Gypsysoul616 said:


> I bet you got tons of replies, yes?


Haven't seen @texican in a while. He would be 63 now days. Welcome though.


----------



## Gypsysoul616

mreynolds said:


> Haven't seen @texican in a while. He would be 63 now days. Welcome though.


Ahhh, im still trying to navigate this site. Thank you for the info and the welcome. I hope he found what he was looking for.


----------



## 101pigs

Tom Horn said:


> I live in Southwest Missouri. I am 64, disabled and currently live in town not far from Springfield. My son has 80 acres East of me and I'm trying to be a part of that. Divorced since 2002 after 26 years, no lasting relationship since. Had four children, three still living, five grandchildren.
> 
> Jack of all trades, master of none:
> 
> I started throwing the Phoenix Gazette at the age of 10. I kept a menagerie of chickens, ducks, guinea pigs, and rabbits in the back yard, I've worked in the cotton fields of Arizona, tromped cotton, baled alfalfa, worked along side the non-English speaking field workers from South of the border in the watermelon and onion fields, all before graduating high school. Learned how to weld in Ag shop. Pounded nails framing houses. Delivered roof trusses around greater Phoenix. worked sorting feeder pigs in Missouri and with cattle on a ranch, from castrating to building fence, Worked on a 300 cow total confinement 3x a day milking dairy in Connecticut and an 85 head dairy in Vermont. Worked at a sand-molded clay brick manufacturing company in Connecticut and a Machine shop that did machine work for Pratt-Whitney Aircraft. Worked at a Rainbow Trout fishery, and as a deputy sheriff, I rebuilt hydraulic cylinders, (re-sealed, straightened bent chrome rods, replaced honed tubes and liquid-tight welded, cut threads and machined any part necessary to fix them.) I've been a portion controlled meat cutter, construction equipment transporter and ran a dump truck. I've delivered class eight trucks all over the lower 48 and overland from Vancouver Island to Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> I consider myself a cattleman. I judged dairy in FFA, took an AI course and studied embryo transfer. I can get a full breach calf out of a cow, raise it to slaughter, butcher it, cut it up, cook it and serve it to you.
> 
> For a hobby I make a marinated hot smoked salmon, lox and a pate'.
> 
> George Jones - Walk Through This World With Me - YouTube
> 
> This is the kind of gal I am looking for:
> 
> John Denver - Annie's Song (Audio) - YouTube
> 
> Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> Billy Joel - All About Soul (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> Honesty - YouTube
> 
> Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You (Original Video) - YouTube
> 
> My Woman, My Woman, My Wife ~ Marty Robbins - YouTube
> 
> This is what I want to give her:
> 
> Kool & The Gang - Cherish (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> The Manhattans - Shinning Star - YouTube
> 
> Lean on Me - YouTube
> 
> Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Audio) - YouTube
> 
> "Devoted to You" The Everly Brothers - YouTube
> 
> Styx - Babe 1980 - YouTube
> 
> Metallica: Nothing Else Matters (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Nice. Keeping busy with what you like to do is great. Good luck and keep on working. My first job working for cash was age 7 selling newspapes in St. louis. Worked all my life to late to quit now.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Tom Horn said:


> I live in Southwest Missouri. I am 64, disabled and currently live in town not far from Springfield. My son has 80 acres East of me and I'm trying to be a part of that. Divorced since 2002 after 26 years, no lasting relationship since. Had four children, three still living, five grandchildren.
> 
> Jack of all trades, master of none:
> 
> I started throwing the Phoenix Gazette at the age of 10. I kept a menagerie of chickens, ducks, guinea pigs, and rabbits in the back yard, I've worked in the cotton fields of Arizona, tromped cotton, baled alfalfa, worked along side the non-English speaking field workers from South of the border in the watermelon and onion fields, all before graduating high school. Learned how to weld in Ag shop. Pounded nails framing houses. Delivered roof trusses around greater Phoenix. worked sorting feeder pigs in Missouri and with cattle on a ranch, from castrating to building fence, Worked on a 300 cow total confinement 3x a day milking dairy in Connecticut and an 85 head dairy in Vermont. Worked at a sand-molded clay brick manufacturing company in Connecticut and a Machine shop that did machine work for Pratt-Whitney Aircraft. Worked at a Rainbow Trout fishery, and as a deputy sheriff, I rebuilt hydraulic cylinders, (re-sealed, straightened bent chrome rods, replaced honed tubes and liquid-tight welded, cut threads and machined any part necessary to fix them.) I've been a portion controlled meat cutter, construction equipment transporter and ran a dump truck. I've delivered class eight trucks all over the lower 48 and overland from Vancouver Island to Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> I consider myself a cattleman. I judged dairy in FFA, took an AI course and studied embryo transfer. I can get a full breach calf out of a cow, raise it to slaughter, butcher it, cut it up, cook it and serve it to you.
> 
> For a hobby I make a marinated hot smoked salmon, lox and a pate'.
> 
> George Jones - Walk Through This World With Me - YouTube
> 
> This is the kind of gal I am looking for:
> 
> John Denver - Annie's Song (Audio) - YouTube
> 
> Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> Billy Joel - All About Soul (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> Honesty - YouTube
> 
> Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You (Original Video) - YouTube
> 
> My Woman, My Woman, My Wife ~ Marty Robbins - YouTube
> 
> This is what I want to give her:
> 
> Kool & The Gang - Cherish (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> The Manhattans - Shinning Star - YouTube
> 
> Lean on Me - YouTube
> 
> Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Audio) - YouTube
> 
> "Devoted to You" The Everly Brothers - YouTube
> 
> Styx - Babe 1980 - YouTube
> 
> Metallica: Nothing Else Matters (Official Music Video) - YouTube


You’ve lived a very interesting life and it amazes me just how many similarities there are to my own .
You also posted links to some of my favorite music!
You’re living not all that far from me. (I am currently in NWA)
Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## Tom Horn

Kiamichi Kid said:


> You’ve lived a very interesting life and it amazes me just how many similarities there are to my own .
> You also posted links to some of my favorite music!
> You’re living not all that far from me. (I am currently in NWA)
> Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.


Not too far to get together for coffee sometime.


----------



## Markansas

Shrek said:


> This "sticky" thread is where , if we chose, we can all post the profile we would like to share with others. While there are not specific guidlines or requirements to what info you put here about yourself, please at least post your gender and dating preferences to minimize confusion or possibly embarrassing situations.
> 
> LISTINGS ON THIS THREAD ARE OPTIONAL AND NOT REQUIRED FOR PARTICIPATION.
> 
> Any profiles can be deleted at posters request when no longer applicable.


hello everyone.. i was informed that this is the place to post a little about me and my quest finding a mate.
. i am retired and live in kansas. 
threw the help of friends i found this forever home and bought it cash. so no rent
i am also in the process of putting in a very large solar system to go off grid.
i plant a garden every year . i also have fruit trees
its a lovely small town of a 110 people and mostly dutch
we gather to drink coffee on wen, morning at the library for a hour or two
the town has picnics on the holidays its becoming home fast
.. ok so what do i want. i would like to share my life with some one
. age from 35 and up would be ok .. 
should be in good health for the health care is in bad shape here. we can talk about that
please ask away.. mark


----------



## ifbbathena

hello!

I'm Athena from BC, Canada. Almost 52 if age matters. I love to read and enjoy making medicines, salves, etc. I take good care of myself physically, mentally and spiritually. It's been away since I've put myself out there so if I've missed anything important please feel free to ask.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tom Horn

ifbbathena said:


> hello!
> 
> I'm Athena from BC, Canada. Almost 52 if age matters. I love to read and enjoy making medicines, salves, etc. I take good care of myself physically, mentally and spiritually. It's been away since I've put myself out there so if I've missed anything important please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi Athena,

Around here I'm Tom.

I live in Southwest Missouri, US, near Springfield.

I've been around BC quite a bit.

From Prince George to the North to Kamloops, Salmon Arm, Revelstoke, Golden, Kelowna, Surrey, Vancouver and Vancouver Island to the South.

Where are you located approximately if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ifbbathena

Tom Horn said:


> Hi Athena,
> 
> I live in Missouri, US.
> 
> I've been around BC quite a bit.
> 
> From Prince George to the North to Kamloops, Salmon Arm, Revelstoke, Golden, Kelowna, Surrey, Vancouver and Vancouver Island to the South.
> 
> Where are you located if you don't mind my asking?


Bridge Lake. Near 100 Mile House


----------



## Tom Horn

ifbbathena said:


> Bridge Lake. Near 100 Mile House


That's cool.

I don't believe that I've been on the Yellowhead between there and Edmonton.

Maybe once, but my memory is fuzzy.

You are a ways up away from the population centers. 

May I ask what most folks do up your way for bread and bean money?

I lost my right leg to a hit-and-run driver a little over 10 years ago, so disability is how I get by.


----------



## ifbbathena

Tom Horn said:


> That's cool.
> 
> I don't believe that I've been on the Yellowhead between there and Edmonton.
> 
> Maybe once, but my memory is fuzzy.
> 
> You are a ways up away from the population centers.
> 
> May I ask what most folks do up your way for bread and bean money?
> 
> I lost my right leg to a hit-and-run driver a little over 10 years ago, so disability is how I get by.


A lot of folks work in camps. There is some fast food joints and some retail work. I just recently moved back here and I haven't been able to find work yet. Not for lack of trying. Worked in logistics for the last 16yrs. Those skills aren't needed here lol Keeping my fingers crossed my drought ends soon.


----------



## Tom Horn

ifbbathena said:


> hello!
> 
> I'm Athena from BC, Canada. Almost 52 if age matters. I love to read and enjoy making medicines, salves, etc. I take good care of myself physically, mentally and spiritually. It's been away since I've put myself out there so if I've missed anything important please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thanks so much!



If you like to read and have an eye on spirituality, may I recommend Man's Search For Meaning.

It's available as a free download. It was written by Viktor Frankl who survived the Nazi concentration camps of WW2.

It is about hope, survival and the potential indomitability of the human spirit.

To me it is second in importance to the Bible.

If you would care to read it just tap on the highlighted title, curl up with a cup of Timmies and experience it.


----------



## Tom Horn

ifbbathena said:


> A lot of folks work in camps. There is some fast food joints and some retail work. I just recently moved back here and I haven't been able to find work yet. Not for lack of trying. Worked in logistics for the last 16yrs. Those skills aren't needed here lol Keeping my fingers crossed my drought ends soon.



Sorry to hear that you're having a tough go landing a job.

Logging camps? I know that softwood is big up that way. Down here there is quite a lot of oak and other hardwoods. Red oak is harvested for railroad crossties, white oak for whiskey barrels. The largest whisky barrel maker is the world is less than 100Km Northeast of me. Independent Stave Company

Springfield, MO is the headquarters of Bass Pro Shops/Cabella's

Logistics? What kind? I transported class eight road tractors all over the lower 48 US and Canada from coast to coast. I loved it.

Got hooked on Canada, the people, the country and you guessed it... Tim Horton's.

I know why the polar ice caps are melting... It's due to all of the hot Canadian women.


----------



## ifbbathena

Tom Horn said:


> Sorry to hear that you're having a tough go landing a job.
> 
> Logging camps? I know that softwood is big up that way. Down here there is quite a lot of oak and other hardwoods. Red oak is harvested for railroad crossties, white oak for whiskey barrels. The largest whisky barrel maker is the world is less than 100Km Northeast of me. Independent Stave Company
> 
> Springfield, MO is the headquarters of Bass Pro Shops/Cabella's
> 
> Logistics? What kind? I transported class eight road tractors all over the lower 48 US and Canada from coast to coast. I loved it.
> 
> Got hooked on Canada, the people, the country and you guessed it... Tim Horton's.
> 
> I know why the polar ice caps are melting... It's due to all of the hot Canadian women.


I worked in a warehouse. Shipping/recieving. Our contract was with Samsung. 

Canadian women are pretty awesome. No argument there lol

Thank you for the link. I'll have a look. I have the time lol


----------



## Tom Horn

ifbbathena said:


> hello!
> 
> I'm Athena from BC, Canada. Almost 52 if age matters. I love to read and enjoy making medicines, salves, etc. I take good care of myself physically, mentally and spiritually. It's been away since I've put myself out there so if I've missed anything important please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thanks so much!


FYI

My Singletree profile:

#542 · Feb 11, 2021 (Edited)


----------



## Mountain Man Jim

Hi, I am Jim  I am not homesteading yet, but plan to move back east in 2 years where my family has property. In the meantime, I want to get to know others who are doing the same and see what I can learn. I grew up living this way so it's like going back home. I am single and wouldn't mind finding a like-minded partner to enjoy the fun! Not sure if I am posting this in the correct place, but giving it a try.

All the best to you good folks out there!


----------

